# Questions~~



## ~StangChick~

Ok I am starting this new thread to just ask random question. This will help me pass time while I work. hahahaha So one person asks then the next person answers and asks a new question. Think you can handle it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Do you like horror movies?*


----------



## EckoMac

No, I think they're less then entertaining.
What's your favorite car?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Um a 67 Mustang GT500.


What's for lunch?


----------



## EckoMac

Left over wings, if I can make myself eat them.

Plans for your Friday night?


----------



## Firehazard

I used to; I've seen it all and quite frankly and bored with them for some time now. I like trippy movies like (The Fountain). 

Favorite car... 72' Malibu Chevelle SS and the almighty Lamborghini.. if I had to choose: I'd take the lamborghini sell it and by the chevelle... 

WHAT is the most important thing in life (jokes aside)... 
Love/Light practice of being good and bringing good to peoples lives.. (newfound for me the hunter) I used to just want to be free of all limitations.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I always liked the Chevelle...
_
So your question was most important things in life?_

I will say health and well being.

*Are you listening to music right now? If so what is it?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes gunplays bible on the dash.

Favorite color?


----------



## American_Pit13

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yes gunplays bible on the dash.
> 
> Favorite color?


Green.

What brought you to the forum today?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm bored as hell an mad at the world LMAO.

What is your favorite tv show?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Cops.....
Favorite movie


----------



## Cain's Mom

Die Hard(all of them)

Favorite sport?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Motorcross.

Last concert you went to?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bone thugs
Favorite artist?(like painter)


----------



## ~StangChick~

my 3 year old.


How are rap concerts?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Suck rock are way better
Favorite band?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Godsmack


Do you recycle?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I recycle some things....


What type of cell phone do you have?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No
Have a Favorite stoner comedy? What is it?


----------



## Firehazard

htp and a samsung .. 

green... 

tool apc jack johnson marley no real favorite if I had to choose... Marley

yes I recycle and burn ....


----------



## ~StangChick~

FRIDAY!! CLASSIC


Ever get deebo'd?


----------



## Firehazard

yeh.. once or twice .. gme your basketball punk: I gave him my basketball alright.. full force in the effin face, and caught it and bounced it off his face again... 4th grade.. 

22 in northside tulsa.. Hey those are my effin dogs as I jump from a moving car and didn't miss a lick; as I entered the group of thugs "wtf are you doing with my gd dogs?" and I quickly moved them into my home in which they removed the window unit so they could coax the dogs. All I did was recite the bible Ezekial 25:17 and smoke a bleezy on the porch, hour or so goes by and they were set on by gang rivals and then the police on the two of them.. I just lit another bleezy and watched the  go down. 

26 TX, hell nah you aint gettin my dog all three times tried to roll up on or the time they threw a log threw a window @ my "babby's mamma house" .. Them nukkas got the dog; they asked for it... :rofl: then I bounced... for the middle of nowhere where I have the right to end a threat where it begins


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG LMAO are you serious? And you always forget to ask a question..lol


----------



## Firehazard

Hahaha.. yeh even the parents of the children who play with my kida stand at the drive way until someone calls off the dogs. LOL 

If home is where your heart is .. wheres home.. ?? 

Im partial to island style living after living the mtn man lifestyle for 6yrs Im realizing as I get older the weather seems colder.


----------



## ~StangChick~

My heart needs warmth and MA ain't cutting it.


Do you sing in the car?


----------



## Firehazard

hell yeah... and on the tractor too..

Who would move from where they are if they could?


----------



## my pit gubol

yes 

how many dogs do you have?


----------



## Cain's Mom

3

What's your biggest pet peeve?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

outta shape people...........git off yer ass and walk or somthin

what do you live in?


----------



## Cain's Mom

My house in MO

Favorite childhood thing to do?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

baseball

whats your fav icecream?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Current favorite ice cream is sea salt caramel  

If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Firehazard said:


> I used to; I've seen it all and quite frankly and bored with them for some time now. I like trippy movies like (The Fountain).
> 
> Favorite car... 72' Malibu Chevelle SS and the almighty Lamborghini.. if I had to choose: I'd take the lamborghini sell it and by the chevelle...
> 
> WHAT is the most important thing in life (jokes aside)...
> Love/Light practice of being good and bringing good to peoples lives.. (newfound for me the hunter) I used to just want to be free of all limitations.


You would have loved my first car.  65 Malibu SS in the original teal color


----------



## KMdogs

Nothing because you change one thing you open the possibility of changing everything.

What is something you can't do?


----------



## redog

I just can't break the chain...

What's a Dutch rudder?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Haha... that description is from Zack and Mirri Make a Porno... and I am not at liberty to repeat that. Lol

If u could be any animal, what would u be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Haha... that description is from Zack and Mirri Make a Porno... and I am not at liberty to repeat that. Lol
> 
> If u could be any animal, what would u be?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A sparkly pink unicorn with rainbow colored mane and tail.

What's your favorite candy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

oops late sorry


----------



## Cain's Mom

A hippo!

If you could travel anywhere where would it be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

boston mass.
wher do ya work


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Folsom Lake Toyota.

What's ur dream car?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Shelby Cobra  if you could have another job for a day what would it be?


----------



## hashbrown

69 426 Hemi Super Bee


What song best describes your life right now?


----------



## welder

on the pontoon.

the last place you took a dump other than your bathroom


----------



## Firehazard

(.......................................) I don't use a toilet I don't clean, and if it ain't my toilet I don't use it. .. The woods 2007 .. LOL

What would you tell your lover you need you wouldn't tell them in the moment or ever?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Firehazard said:


> (.......................................) I don't use a toilet I don't clean, and if it ain't my toilet I don't use it. .. The woods 2007 .. LOL
> 
> What would you tell your lover you need you wouldn't tell them in the moment or ever?


anti itch cream....

not that i have an itch or anything i just like awkward situations....

What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Firehazard

Hahahahaha! Thats funny ^^


----------



## ames

Welder you got free place to stay if you come to Boston man!

I would sing for a Klondike bar. Not much else.

What color is your underwear?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ames said:


> Welder you got free place to stay if you come to Boston man!
> 
> I would sing for a Klondike bar. Not much else.
> 
> What color is your underwear?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


uhhhh what underwear?


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> (.......................................) I don't use a toilet I don't clean, and if it ain't my toilet I don't use it. .. The woods 2007 .. LOL
> 
> What would you tell your lover you need you wouldn't tell them in the moment or ever?


Lmao I'm the same way man, I don't use public bathrooms


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> Welder you got free place to stay if you come to Boston man!
> 
> I would sing for a Klondike bar. Not much else.
> 
> What color is your underwear?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Gray... cuz I'm boring like that lol.

Boxers or breifs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Pantiless 

Plaid or argyle?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Princesspaola21 said:


> Pantiless
> 
> Plaid or argyle?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


argyle

Cause I'm an argyle pimp so buy me a drink!





Vodka, whiskey, or water?


----------



## welder

:cop:


ames said:


> Welder you got free place to stay if you come to Boston man!
> 
> I would sing for a Klondike bar. Not much else.
> 
> What color is your underwear?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


dont let ya mouf over load yo but now,haha cause i'm comin..........soon


----------



## ~StangChick~

Whiskey & Leopard Print....

How is your night goin?


----------



## welder

okey dokey

tennis shoes r boots?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sh*t kickers


You wear man sandals?


----------



## welder

hell naw!

wrestling or soapoperas


----------



## ~StangChick~

WWE


Ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Firehazard

Thats the devil.... they all wanna dance  I am the bullgod  shook the hand of lucifer and told he can have his  back~ 

what'd ya have for dinner...


----------



## KMdogs

Organic salad and a pimento sandwich on oatmeal bread.

If you could live to be 150, would you want to?


----------



## Firehazard

No .. its my effin curse.. as much as a gift.. :snow: Hahhaha!

whats the one thing (not person) you absolutely could not live without going crazy...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The hounds....

Whos ya favorite late night talk show host?


----------



## redog

Jimmy Fallon
What's that smell?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dro... 
Know what I mean? Lol


----------



## Firehazard

(yup) fallon... before him Johnny carson

thats that natural mystic inthe air 

what do you have to do this weekend you'd really like to put off.??


----------



## redog

No
Should I stop feeding champ that canned chile?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Um if it smells then YES..LOL

This weekend seems good for me nothing to put off really.

Do you usealot in your posts? haha


----------



## Firehazard

yes I use that  all the time... 


do you pee in the shower?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um NO..lol


Do you watch cartoons?


----------



## Firehazard

yeah I watch cartoons... (sometimes if I didn't get hung up on here)


Do you let your dog's  stay at the park or public paths instead of grabbing a doggy trash bag?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sully 's in the woods...



Favorite fast food joint?


----------



## Firehazard

chic filet ... 

do you thrift shop or hit the garage sells...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yes... I'm broke lol

What cha get me for my birthday? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

I got yo birthday day present hehehehe.

fav cartoon?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Tom and Jerry

Favorite beer?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

High life
What member would you most like to meet?


----------



## ames

Bring it Welder!!

Too many, The list is shorter on who I wouldn't want to meet....

Have you ever been to Amsterdam?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Nope.

What's your favorite book?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

.. nag hammadi.. baghadvagita.. anastasia

have you checked your oil?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yes I have checked my oil but not often. My car gets her oil changed every 3,000 miles on the dot with royal purple so not much checking needed.

What kind of car do you drive?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Hmmm.. I can drive a woman crazy  lol ( GMC Yukon XL)


could you live humble off the land and what you could do for yourself ? ifso.. Whats stoppin you?


----------



## hashbrown

Yes.....Grew up that way and to this day we grow a large garden hunt, fish, trap, can, raise bees and chickens make our own beer wine,shine and live with no neighbors.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Firehazard

Was gonna aska similar question.. HAHA.. 
Me too man, I love living off the land; hate it when I am forced to be dependent on commercialized food.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes multiple times...
What are you most afraid of?


----------



## hashbrown

Middle aged blondes! Edit.... and bears so I guess I afraid of cougars and bears

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Never a serious one...
How many times havw you been married?


----------



## surfer

yes, i have danced with the devil many times, contrary to popular belief, the devil is a woman, that is a shape shifter, because she can get any man to do anything.

now my question, when yoyu do somrthing, do you do it half-assed, or do you go all the way??????????????????????


----------



## Princesspaola21

I've been married twice.

What color are your eyes?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Blue

Are you religious?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb

Brown:-

What has been the most exciting place you've ever been?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nc
Favorite mix drink?


----------



## hashbrown

Ice

Where were you born?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Joplin, mo

Most embarrassing moment?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb

I congratulated this lady on her pregnancy, and asked when was the baby due....she replied: thank you but I'm not pregnant!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb

How many children do you have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

2 step daughters that don't live in my house anymore.

How many drinks of what alcohol does it take to make you hork?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Couple shots of patron and im gone for the night lol
Ever been in martial arts?


----------



## EckoMac

My Dad teaches several forms. So I've learned a little Akido and Karate. Just enough to keep my ass from getting mugged.

What is your biggest scar, and the story behind it?


----------



## welder

one on my back about 4'' long and 3/4'' deep. 4 back surgeries then some stoopid ass infection from the hospital. but i got more just ask me lol.
ever fool around on your spouse? and why'd u quit?


----------



## Princesspaola21

No I never have. I've only slept with 2 men and they have both been husbands lmao. I'm a ride or die type of girl.

What's your favorite Restaraunt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Tail of the whale in nags head nc
Are you Pot friendly


----------



## Princesspaola21

Friendly yes. I do not do it. I've never done ANY drug other than prescription...I don't even take half of those lmao.

What's your favorite movie?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Right now django. But im a huge 80s movies fan
Favorite actor?


----------



## ames

Tom Hanks.

What's your best feature?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21

I would say my eyes. Everybody else says my breasts.

What do you look for in a partner?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

her breasts.........nah.
attitude..straight up nothin phony..tuff but friendly,,,,,and the bitch better no how to cook frog legs!

truck or car


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Car... in particular a Mercedes s class
Favorite animal besides dog?


----------



## Firehazard

elephant/panda 50/50 they're both my favorites... Lions have always been and I give them a place of their own.. 

If bitches attract dogs, women attract men, girls attract boys, and ladies attract gentlemen..... whats that make you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Chick....


Ever see a ghost?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yes!!!!!!!!

Boat or plane? Which would you rather ride in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Boat


Last thing u drank?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Dr pepper

Summer plans?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

going to boston

last trip you took


----------



## Princesspaola21

Mexico

What's your favorite carnival ride?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

The spider thing that spins and goes up and down...lol not sure what its called  

How do you drink your coffee?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Oh yea I love that one!!! Not sure what its called either lol.

Starbucks!!! Salted caramel fudge yummy!!!

Salty or sweet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on my mood. Mainly salty or spicy. But I have a terrible sweet tooth.
Have a favorite shoe brand?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Tennis shoes it's a serious tie between Puma and Nike. Boots it's Old ******. Comfiest sexiest boots ever!!!

If you won a million dollars what would you do with it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Buy a house (nothing extravagant just enough room for me and the dogs) finally get my s class. Bury the rest in the back yard...
Next big purchase?


----------



## Princesspaola21

My next BIG purchase will probably be a barrel horse. I have a horse I'm using now but he's not gonna be competitive for the big leagues I don't think.

What would your ideal career be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

PRESIDENT!!! LOL 

Who wants to go fishing tomorrow??? :roll:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

High times centerfold tester lol......
Own any firearms?


----------



## hashbrown

More than most folks....

Whats your middle name?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Jo....BOOOOOO

What's your most ticklish spot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ribs
Any ocds?


----------



## Princesspaola21

OMG yes. I used to be medicated I was so bad but I'm better now. My main thing is with numbers. When I'm watching tv or listening to the radio the volume has to be on certain numbers. Mostly even numbers like 2,4,6,8, etc. except I like 15 more than 16, or 14 it seems more round because its half of 30. Lmao. My husband will make me sick if he doesn't do it right. I literally will have a panic attack and pass out if the numbers are wrong.

What was your last hospital visit for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hyper extended elbow. 
What animals gross you out?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Exotic bullies and worms

Do you collect anything? If so what and why.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No not a collector. I was never into anything enough to become one.
Favorite ice cream


----------



## Princesspaola21

Hmmm. That's a tough one. I think it's a 3 way tie. Ben and Jerry's blueberry cheesecake, Haggen Dazs salted caramel truffle, and pretty much any brand of chocolate chip cookie dough...although Andy's frozen custard is the best ish ever!

Raw cookie dough or a cookie?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Raw...
Creamy or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Definitely crunchy!!

What's your favorite cuss word?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fuck
Biggest pet peeve


----------



## Princesspaola21

When people chew with their mouths open or talk while chewing.

Favorite song?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh shit... Tuesdays gone or simple man by skynyrd... fuck a remake
Fight or flight?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lol that's funny I just blasted that song in my car a few hours ago. I love classic rock....

Fight. For sure. I've had to a couple times. It's wasn't pretty but it worked.

If your conscience had a name what would it be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Jiminy Cricket of course
City or country?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm a horse person so definitely country.

Who did you vote for in the last election and why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Didnt vote. Its like picking your rapist. Youre getting fucked either way....
Have a favorite 80s movie?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Halloween~I love horror movies.


Who is you favorite Disney character?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Belle in Beauty and the Beast! 

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Coke.....


Any concerts planned this summer?


----------



## ames

NKOTB and Boys II Men, yeah baby!!! I'm so freaking pumped!!!

What's your favorite holiday?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

4th of July .... stay up late, drink, and play with fire. Its even more fun when u get off work and go camping for it too.

What holiday should they make?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I think it should be Hooray Hooray the 19th of May outdoor fucking begins today!

Whats your plan for today?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Well I'm still up at Holly's house with the dogs ... so at some point I have to head back home cuz my parents are cooking me a birthday dinner. (Bday was yesterday)

What did u get me for my birthday?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Come on out here dinner and drinks on me!

Whats been your best present?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Awesome! I like food 

Ever or this year? ever was last year when my bf at the time surprised me with a skydiving trip. It was a blast! This year so far is just hangin out with the dogs and some awesome people.

What's somthin that uve always wanted but never got for ur bday?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

My kindle fire that I finally just bought for myself after taxes 

Best hangover cure?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

sprite an asprin and a egg mcmuffin... or alkaseltzer and an egg mcmuffin... or mexican food and another beer  

Whats something you wouldn't do unless drunk as hell or just hit the $600 lotto?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Buy 600 $1 scratch tix.


What is your favorite sleeping position?


----------



## hashbrown

Spoon, hand on boob.

Ever been tied up?upruns:


----------



## ~StangChick~

I will say no.


Do you wear sunglasses at night?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm yeah!! No I dnt wear sunglasses lol 
Any guilty pleasures?


----------



## ~StangChick~

maybe.

Have a magic 8 ball?


----------



## Firehazard

always wear my sunglasses at nighttime especially in that right mind  
.. OH.. to late.. 

I am a magic 8 ball ... 

Whats the worst date you been on?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

During college...the guy was so weird. He started doing his ninjas moves in the middle of the cafe --with random people. Then we he was done he proceeded to tell me that we are meant for each other and tried to give me his class ring lol! This was the first and last date for this dude! 

How many driving tickets have you had?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

3. 2 for speeding and 1 for racing. Lol I gotta lead foot. 

What's ur favorite dinner?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Longhorn steakhouse bacon wrapped filet Mignon RARE, steak house bacon Mac n cheese, Ceaser salad with extra croutons, and a watermelon margarita. Yum!!!!

What's your favorite flavor of jolly rancher?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

watermellon or sour apple


whats the best date you been on with someone you should've kept?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha funny its me answering this one  since I answered the other hehe! Ok so for this one, the guy was great, I was the immature one :/ he took me to Garden of the Gods in Colorado (which if any of you have ever been-- it is an amazing place!) and we went hiking and at the end of the date he gave me a framed picture that he made with a poem he wrote... He had a camaro that he would work on, we did all kinds of outdoors stuff and yep lol

Are you single,married, in a relationship?


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> watermellon or sour apple
> 
> whats the best date you been on with someone you should've kept?


Hmm.. Im still with her, but best date i've been on if you will.. For my birthday a few years ago we took 4 days to Savannah Georgia in June and did nothing but relax. Pubs, museums, ocean, fishing, yep.

With someone else, we went up to the mountains and hiked grandfather mountain for 2 days with one of my Bulldogs.

If you could travel to any place in the world, where would you spend most of your time? To visit, not live.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thailand..... or Brazil
Speak a second language (besides Spanish)


----------



## KMdogs

Fluent? Not really, i can speak a bit of German and hold a conversation but i wouldn't consider it a second language.

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Android... specifically a note 2. Its like carrying a flat screen in your pocket. 
Do you like roller coasters


----------



## Princesspaola21

I LOVE roller coasters!! Silver dollar city is one of my favorite places ever!!

How do you like your pickles?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

I don't eat pickles.

How often do you sleep?


----------



## Cain's Mom

When my husband works we sleep 930-5 am. When he's off who knows. We're up late lol. I'm normally up early with the puppy.

Do you like NASCAR?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Eh. Not really. I like racing and I love cars but circle track just bores the hell out of me.

Celebrity crush?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Leonardo DiCaprio. I'm obsessed lol

Do you watch the Grammys? Did I even spell that right? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yes I believe you did and no I don't lol.

Would you rather take a bath or a shower? And why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Shower because I don't like soaking in my own dirt  

Do you have a garden? If so, what's in it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I usually do a veggie garden every year which consists of ..zucchini,summer squash,cucumbers,tomatoes, ect.... some herbs 


Do you listen to Pandora ?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I used to but have moved on to Spotify.

What's for breakfast?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cheez-its? lol

Do you have a dirty mind?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

why yes i do... i heard a song yesterday called "sticker peck out" and was surprised to hear that they were saying exactly what i thought lol.

Xbox360 or PS3?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Ps3

Wafts the gas prices there?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

$3.89 when i filled up on tuesday and thanks to my trip to Holly's i gotta fill up again...........

Do u like dragons?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Dragons are awesome! 

House, apartment or duplex?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

House.
Drug of choice?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

mmmmm Vodka!

whats ur favorite number in the alphabet? mines blue!


----------



## EckoMac

LMAO!!
chartreusse.
What's your favorite position? (in football dirty minds in football)


----------



## ~StangChick~

TIGHT end..lol


You like Eminem?


----------



## EckoMac

I love M&Ms the blue ones are my favorite.
Oh, you mean Eminem, yeah, I like him too. He has some powerful music.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Help Teach a children bjj class, remodel houses, and odd side jobs I can get.
How old were you before you "grew up"?


----------



## Firehazard

24 completely by 29 

do you really think we ever grow up?


----------



## Cain's Mom

No lol.

Ever been in the military?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Does military brat count? I think it should.

What's the weirdest thing you've eaten?


----------



## Cain's Mom

EckoMac said:


> Does military brat count? I think it should.
> 
> What's the weirdest thing you've eaten?


Lol sure! My dad was in the marines. He got out after I was born but it like growing up in boot camp haha. He used to make all my friends do push ups for coming over. To this day I still "need to join the core."

Definitely Vegemite. For sure. Nasty stuff.

Do you have an addiction(no matter how silly)?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Kinda... I only wear polo ralph Lauren boxers socks and undershirts.
Favorite season?


----------



## welder

summer
who is muddy waters?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hes a blues musician
Best eric clapton song?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cocaine IMO but I love Layla as well!

Favorite color on a car?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Electric blue or silver.

Favorite SUV?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Infiniti FX35S or FX50S that's what I was gonna get but they wouldn't give me the time of day at the Infiniti lot.

What size shoes do you wear?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

12

Do you still play video games?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yep. I'm addicted to several iPhone games and old play station games.

What is the greatest cartoon ever. In your opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

screwball squirrell FTW.

Also who doesn't play video games?

What company has the best designed logo in your eyes?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Monster Energy.....im sure there is another but just came to my mind.


Do you watch Deadliest Catch?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Omg my dad does all the time. I don't.

Do you like to fish?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Yes, I fish every day!

Catch and release? Or kill it and eat it?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Kill it and eat it! I love fresh fried fish

Do you hunt deer?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on size and species of fish. ..
No dnt hunt..
Cats or bass?


----------



## redog

Cats, bass are not good eating. 

What's your preference
Hot tub or pool?


----------



## ames

Neither, give me the Ocean, but pools are good as long as they are not heated. heated pools are gross. Like hot tubs lol

Where would you rather live? In the deep Country with no stores but plenty of land or a city that has tons of parks and electricity and stores open 24 hours lol

ODIN, what Alphabet has colors? I'm so confused lol


----------



## welder

country

blues or channel cats.......................................redog


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blues...


:love2: or :angeldevi


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> ODIN, what Alphabet has colors? I'm so confused lol


i was just bein a screwball LOL



~StangChick~ said:


> Blues...
> 
> :love2: or :angeldevi


i love LOVE!

Whats ur weakness?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Men

Have you ever rode a horse?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yep! Love it, need to do it more!

Favorite nose color on dogs??


----------



## Princesspaola21

Rainbow!!!! 

Have you ever ate testicles?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No


Do you miss Walking Dead?


----------



## jelani balagoon

I am a pit bull owner and I'm trying to learn how to start my own bloodline and kennel. can someone help me in that area?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope...
Who needs their own bloodline besides a real bulldogger?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I've never watched it lol.

Family guy or southpark?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

South park....
Favorite character?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cartman! He reminds me of....me lol.

Motorola or Apple?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither Samsung....
You a boss or a bitch?


----------



## redog

I'm a boss!
Are you a boss or a bitch?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

jelani balagoon said:


> I am a pit bull owner and I'm trying to learn how to start my own bloodline and kennel. can someone help me in that area?


this guy never answered the question.....

Imma BAWSS

cable or dish?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

stonerreakinhavok said:


> this guy never answered the question.....
> 
> Imma BAWSS
> 
> cable or dish?


i have cable but i dont "like" it.... lol

favorite alcohol?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm bananas over you is my all time fave, followed by island blue pucker, cake vodka, amaretto, and raspberry Smirnoff....yea I'm a small time alchyholic lmao

Yellow gold or white gold?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Yukon gold. You're taking potatoes right?

Favorite ice cream flavor.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lmao I was talking jewelry 
Favorite ice creams are blueberry cheesecake, salted caramel truffle, or chocolate chip cookie dough. Depends on the brands...

Xena or Hercules?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Xena.... I like a strong woman lol
Punch first or counter?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Punch first. Although I never have time to think my frikken fist just responds.

Do you watch the sopranos? If so what's your opinion of the last episode?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

No I don't watch hbo any more! Premium channels suck since weeds got canceled 

ABDA or ABKC


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ADBA 

Favorite time of the day?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Early mourning... all the crazies are out lol
Working or show dog?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Working dog

What is your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## Firehazard

I like pancakes,eggs, sausage/bacon or a big bowl of cereal at night.. but I like steak and eggs in the morning.. 

Do you think anyone really loves you; if so do you think they really like you? LOL


----------



## ames

Yes

How can you love someone without liking them?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## EckoMac

I still love my ex, but I def do not like her right now.

How many drinks does it take to get you to dance on tables?


----------



## Firehazard

Love consists of (infatuation, communication, dedication,friendship,trust, desire, neccesary chemistry, and likeability usually is focused on last in American culture as it falls under friendship) ... You can Love someone almost whole heartedly and not really like em. 

I might dance on a table for $1.5 million or so but I don't drink much.. :rofl: 


Whats your favorite all time thing to do?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hmmm...all time favorite thing to do would be watch my son have fun--it's just so sweet to watch him  but I do also enjoy a good hike with a big steak dinner afterwards 

Least favorite food?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Onions BLECH!!!!

Favorite food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

See food. See food and eat it. LOL!

Favorite thing about your job?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Not having a job 

Worst thing about your job?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Having to come to this gawd forsaken place 5-6 days a week for 9 hours a day and be micro managed.

Favorite smell?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Cider at Christmas time

Do you like your vehicle?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

No I LOVE my vehicle. Unfortunately I'm probably gonna have to sell her 

Zebra or leopard?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Neither for clothing but leopard for animal lol

First thing u would buy if u won the lotto?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

1969 Dodge Daytona

V6 or hemi and why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither 454.... im a Chevy man. Ever look dodge up in the dictionary? It means to avoid....
Biggest regret?


----------



## EckoMac

My ex.

Worst experience?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Falling in love... definitely avoiding that bullshit at all costs from now on...
Camper ot tent?


----------



## EckoMac

Camper, gotta have AC. LOL!
WORD on that falling in love BS.

Best camping experience?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Got drunk on a pontoon boat tiried to fight everyone I was with passed out started raining walked to a ford focus and passed out in the back seat...
Dont I sound like an awesome person to party with? Lol


----------



## EckoMac

Hell yeah you do. How'd you fit in the back of a focus? Those things are teeeeny.

Who wants to party with JTP?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ummmmm...lol


Ever have your hair done, a tattoo and an ultrasound all in the same day?


----------



## rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Ever have your hair done, a tattoo and an ultrasound all in the same day?


No (where do they do that at?! lol)

Are you ready for the apocalypse?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well you have to go to the salon then the tattoo shop after that the hospital. fun shiz.

Anyways...No I am not ready.

Can you draw ?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh yes! I can draw 

What do u want to be when u grow up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

a talk show host

whats your favorite website to waste time reading?


----------



## hashbrown

Jeep Forum 

Rare
Medium or
Well Done, steaks that is?


----------



## EckoMac

The more rare the better. Room temperature will do really.

How many vehicles do you own?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> ummmmm...lol


Wtf is that supposed to mean?!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

1 car 1 truck


Well would you try to fight me? LOL


----------



## welder

yes ..............................................................ina hot tub fulla jack daniels

r you with child?............................................jtp..u cant anser this 1..............i hope


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah.


Do you have any prolonged illness conditions?


----------



## ames

plantar fasciitis is that an illness or just a condition?

How old were you when you first got chocolate wasted...


----------



## Firehazard

In utero .....


Can you fight?? Really..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im ok.... have enough knowledge to hold my own...
Will you fight?


----------



## hashbrown

I didn't get these good looks by being a nice guy.

Do you carry a gun or conceal?


----------



## my pit gubol

everyday everywhere 

favorite liquor?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Whatever my FOLKS is drinking. ...
Gang bang? What u claim?


----------



## my pit gubol

double s pme 5 9 g life slime 

ever had a near death experience?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Several.

Ever broke a bone? If so what? And how?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

ankle twice hopping a fence wrist by punching a wall haha 

whats your biggest dream


----------



## Princesspaola21

To be a professional barrel racer and win a WPRA title.

What's your favorite color on a bully or APBT?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

have to go with grey coat with charcoal tint 

how many dogs do you own


----------



## Princesspaola21

12

What pets do you have besides dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

i have 3 dogs one cat im nursing a black racer back to health and just recently stopped breeding reticulated and burmese pythons 

have you ever bred or wanted to breed your dogs?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

my pit gubol said:


> double s pme 5 9 g life slime
> 
> ever had a near death experience?


Bk dnt stand for burger king homie. ....


----------



## my pit gubol

shit yall hit me three times im still here aint worried bout a damn thing talked to me strapped and thats all i got to say bout that


----------



## hashbrown

my pit gubol said:


> shit yall hit me three times im still here aint worried bout a damn thing talked to me strapped and thats all i got to say bout that


Are you some of welders kin?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

We in the Midwest. ... yall stole our lit on the west coast..... we only hit once lil wayne...
As I move on cuz real men only need themselves. ...

Im funny aint I?


----------



## my pit gubol

aint from the west coast southwest steeple chase


----------



## Just Tap Pits

U claim west coast homie.... dnt claim blood if u cant trace ur roots.... bps from the midwest put bloods on who ran to the east coast and south cuz of them eses...


----------



## Princesspaola21

CAN WE GET BACK TO THE QUESTIONS?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Well ask instead of hating girl lol


----------



## my pit gubol

"yall in the west coast" ik my roots i aint from the west coast which is what you implied who u bang with anyway and this forum was not intended for this neither was this thread so i aint got time to argue with you


----------



## my pit gubol

yes questions please


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah questions...


----------



## Princesspaola21

JTP do you always attract negative attention? Seems like drama flocks to you like flies on horse shit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

have any of your pups walked really off balance like i know all of them do but gubol can barely walk shes really fat from her worms i think but she walks sideways and back legs sprawled is there anything i can look for im worried she has hip displasia


----------



## Princesspaola21

my pit gubol said:


> have any of your pups walked really off balance like i know all of them do but gubol can barely walk shes really fat from her worms i think but she walks sideways and back legs sprawled is there anything i can look for im worried she has hip displasia


I think you would probably get the best results starting your own thread about this. Probably posting some pics in that thread would help as well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

im going to the vet thursday so ill get him to check her was jw if you have had anything like this with a pup but back to the questions 

can you swim


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

yes i can swim! and i just taught Odin too! lol

favorite type of liquid courage?


----------



## ~StangChick~

kamikazie shot

Play any instruments?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Not really...I used to play the piano as a teen but I am probably so rusty  

What was your favorite cartoon growing up?


----------



## ames

Jem or woody woodpecker it's a toss up

Is it raining where you are?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, sun is trying to come out.

Go to the beach a lot in the summer?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Used to, not much anymore as we live a few hours from good beaches 

What do you wear to sleep?


----------



## my pit gubol

boxers...

do you smoke


----------



## EckoMac

Yes.
Have you ever drank Absynthe?


----------



## my pit gubol

no 

brown or white liquor?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Brown....
Drunk or high


----------



## my pit gubol

both if possible high if had to choose 

ever been arrested...


----------



## ~StangChick~

High till I die.
No on arrested..close though.

Color or black and WHite?


----------



## my pit gubol

color 

best song ever?


----------



## ~StangChick~

There is many~ I will say Metallica Fade to Black


You like Metallica?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

When im drinking
Favorite classic rock band (60s and 70s)


----------



## my pit gubol

na no rock music 

what are u doing right now


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wondering how you(anyone no1 in perticular)make it through life without broadening yourself and your experiences....
Wish you could run the world and cull the herds?


----------



## my pit gubol

cull the herd? 

favorite place to be?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Somewhere warm with the ocean preferably  with family

Favorite book?


----------



## hashbrown

When Money Grew On Trees

What cartoon character do you most resemble?


----------



## my pit gubol

cat-dog lol 

favorite quote?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah cull the herd. Take everyone who isn't a positive productive member of society that is intelligent and eliminate them.....

Fuck you and the horse you rode in on
Any college degrees? What are they for


----------



## my pit gubol

so pretty much mass extermination like hitler of who you feel dosent belong?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If thats how you want to take it I guess.


----------



## ~StangChick~

SOOO where's the beef?


----------



## my pit gubol

in the pan back to the game 

craziest thing you have ever done


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Not too much! Probably the time I boulder climbed with no ropes...lol

How did you come up with your "go pitbull" screen name?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Its my bjj team with pits added lol
Howd you arrive here?


----------



## Cain's Mom

I was googling.

Ever ran from the cops?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Once... im a man and take mine...
Hate or like kids?


----------



## my pit gubol

cant stand them 

whats your profession


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Full time mommy to my little boy (i love kids!) and part time graphic designer 

Favorite shoes?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Jordan #6 or 8 aquas
Favorite sport


----------



## my pit gubol

umm nike flip flops 

favorite board game


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Life....
Still scared of ur parents?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Uh yea. Don't make my daddy mad haha.

How old were you when you moved out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

never was 

biggest fear?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yes. My mom still doesn't know I got Banshee. Lol

Favorite book?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Art of war
Favorite comedian?


----------



## my pit gubol

bible 

ever left the country?


----------



## my pit gubol

none 

favorite show?


----------



## Cain's Mom

I'm addicted to like 7 different shows. Greys anatomy, bones, masterchef, new girl and the list goes on lol.

Worst date?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

meeting my girls parents and getting kicked out 

city or country


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Country easier to hide bodies...
Shoot or fight


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Country for sure  though I do like walking around big cities and older rinky dink towns  

How old were you when you got your first kiss?


----------



## my pit gubol

shoot aint got time to fight 


ever been robbed?


----------



## Cain's Mom

No thankfully.

Have you ever worn the opposite sex's clothing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

nooo

collect anything?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Blankets...it's getting pretty bad haha. I have so many soft warm blankets. I just can't help it 

What's the worst car you ever owned?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

92 4 door cavalier. ..
Best car youve ever owned


----------



## Cain's Mom

My 93 Chevy silverado. Best vehicle ever. Until someone backed into me on the road-.- now I have the pos focus. It's Satan.

Have you ever seen how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nope!! 

Brown eggs or white eggs?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

White...
Any livestock?


----------



## ~StangChick~

llama

u like em?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like llamas...they remind me of camels...lol

Own or rent where you live?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Rent from my mother..i like llamas lol.


Do you like people who hate kids?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I don't like people who hate kids. I would still be cordial to them but we wouldn't hang out or be friends 

Most cash you ever had in your hands?


----------



## ~StangChick~

like 10 g's


Ever been to Plymouth beach?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Nope!

What's your favorite candy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

a grape swisher  

ever been shot at


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nope! 

Have you turned on your AC yet?? (We did! It was like 10000 degrees C!) lol


----------



## my pit gubol

yep almost reached 100 

Are you watching the new criminal minds?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nope, I don't even watch Criminal Minds.

Have you ever been banned from a public place?


----------



## my pit gubol

haha movie theater 

were you ever suspended


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Too many times to brag about. ...
Are you proud of ur ignorant mistakes?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I would say that I am not proud of any of the mistakes I have made. 

If you could do one thing in the entire world, what would you do and why?


----------



## my pit gubol

i would hang out with joe budden because he is my greatest inspiration 

meet one celeb who?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Joke Biden lol.

Hmmm I would like to meet David Duchovny. Although it should probably be when I'm not married since he's a sex addict and I'm madly in love with him LOL.

If your name was a color what color would it be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Um...blue! 

Favorite actor and actress?


----------



## welder

clint eastwood

WHO THE HELL IS JOE BUDDEN?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I think he is president Brock Bama's Vice President.....haha, no joke I saw someone post his name like that during the elections! :hammer::stupid:


----------



## ~StangChick~

How are you today?


----------



## my pit gubol

decent 

plans for summer?


----------



## welder

aint nobody ansered my question yet!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHO THE HELL IS JOE BUDDEN?


----------



## my pit gubol

the best rapper ever founder of slaughterhouse check him out 

are you tired


----------



## Firehazard

TIRED of stupid... which is about 80% of the population at this moment.. PEOPLE pull your HEAD out of your ( Y ) !!!!! 

Anyone got big plans for the weekend??


----------



## EckoMac

Pig Roast/Jell-o Shot Extravaganza and Aireal is coming to visit and do a home check for Cadence's new home. (my foster dog)
And if I'm lucky, get laid since I'm kinda talkin' to someone new these days.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## hashbrown

Camping at the river catfishing drinking cases of beer.

Ever noodled/hawged a catfish?


----------



## my pit gubol

nope want to though 

ever caught a alligator


----------



## Firehazard

Yup.. ^^^ Yup.. got the noodlin scars to prove it.. and yup caught a lil 3ft gator in a ditch once in LA off the road. JUMP!!! 

whats the biggest fish you ever caught? (noodled/rod reel)


----------



## Firehazard

Yup.. ^^^ Yup.. got the noodlin scars to prove it.. and yup caught a lil 3ft gator in a ditch once in LA off the road. JUMP!!! 

whats the biggest fish you ever caught? (noodled/rod reel)


----------



## EckoMac

8" I was only 16 and lived in the Boston area. LOL
Ever played chicken?


----------



## my pit gubol

65 pound carp while catfishing in florida on rod and reel dont know how he stayed on 

last time you were on a roof?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Never

Do you clean your gutters regularly?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Just the other day, kids threw another kids shoe up on the 2nd story... 

NOPE.. no gutters ... 


How about Oklahoma rebuilding itself AGAIN without crying for federal aid???? Thats the Okie way.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Firehazard said:


> How about Oklahoma rebuilding itself AGAIN without crying for federal aid???? Thats the Okie way.


Amen!!! 
:goodpost:

Favorite season?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Summer.

Do you like old school rap?


----------



## ames

Hell yeah. I love pretty much all rap. Rock, hip hop, reggae, classical All music except country and heavy metal pretty much. I like big hair bands though.

Do you own or rent your residence?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Own! 

Ever gone night fishing?


----------



## hashbrown

Own

What about blue grass?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep in the Cape Cod Canal for Stripers.
Um No Blue Grass for me.

Whats one song you never get sick of?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Simple man by skynyrd.... can't stand any remakes of that song though
Luxury or sports car?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Why not both??

Cats or rats?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Cats
Did anyone make a happy birthday thread for circlemkennels ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I did not research this 1st.


Ever swim with sharks?


----------



## my pit gubol

never will favorite activity?


----------



## ~StangChick~

shooting.


Do you have a garage?


----------



## my pit gubol

haha if you want to call it that 

are you married?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Yes I am

How many siblings do you have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

2 (r.i.p Sam) 

how much would you pay for a ceiling fan?


----------



## ~StangChick~

$100.00 maybe more


Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## my pit gubol

lowes 

petco or petsmart


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Petsmart

Leather or nylon collars?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Currently.... paracord.

Are u a morning person?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

not in the least and if i dont have coffee and a cig watch out 

how long do you sleep?


----------



## EckoMac

6-7 hours tops.

What color are your eyes?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Blue

Have you ever colored your hair a crazy color?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

nope 

what is your favorite color


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just hot pink streaks

Fave colors: Blck,hot pink & grey


Are u glad its Friday?


----------



## my pit gubol

o ya 

ready for memorial day?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I guess, supposed to be bad weather which sucks.


How much do you spend on groceries a week?


----------



## my pit gubol

300 at most if im going for my grandparents but 150 or 200 for my lonely 

best time of day?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

7pm ish cuz thats when i get off work! lol

fave comic book character?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Spider-Man or bat man...it's a tie  

How do you like your steak?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

rare/ medium rare ....... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm steak sounds good!

theory of evolution or religion?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Evolution


Alice n Chains or Janes Addiction?


----------



## my pit gubol

never heard of em 

ferrets or hamsters


----------



## Cain's Mom

Ferrets

Do you go to the gym?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

I don't do useless pets... neither.. at least fish bring anti stress and a peaceful mind. 

Did you know that a "God" fearing man the son of a Priest; wrote and created the theory of Evolution, and that the original story of GENEISIS told in Hebrew or Aramaic is the story of evolution?


> (See "God" Infinite forethought said his own name in the void and it was explosive, creating all the heavens, stars, and matter, it says "God" lives where? heaven?> KINDA where is Heaven?? the Heavens are UP but where is heaven? < your heart  )


. Hmmm..


----------



## my pit gubol

no thats nice to know though 

would you rather count money or count blessings


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hmmm  I am a creationist myself as I see the clear evidence of a creator. Eh, takes more faith to believe that everything just randomly happened than that God created it. 

Did you know that the man (Darwin) who really popularized and came up with most of the theories of evolution...that he said that if evolution were true that there would be TONS of "missing links"? Aaaaand we have yet to find ONE. so that is my question, "where are the missing links?" 

*arent we not supposed to start conversations about religion or politics? Lol!


----------



## my pit gubol

haha idkk but its a theory that cant be proved and nobody will tell me i came from a damn monkey but i guess its a opinion so why try to convince people otherwise


----------



## Firehazard

Notice I put "God" in quotation marks. To answer your question, monkeys bully others into following them very ganglike ..

Did you know? "God" has 72 names and God is NOT one of them 

SO when the texts say you are gods, its sayin you are elohim'... .. which is a name of "God" Elohim 


> Yes its all true, the shell has primate links but also missing link but the good books Hebrew, Chrisitan, Islam .. say: we are made like them in their image .. so therefor we are part god, angel, or alien ... take your pick and the evidence to that is in everyday living from the past to the present. We are the ONLY species that modifies the climate, the Earth, rather than modifying ourselves. We are the only species that can think of before we were born and after we die.


----------



## ~StangChick~

um no..

do u have a headache?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Depends on which book you choose to believe...(for me, its the Bible)the Bible says, "let us make man in our image" which is referring to God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit. (3 in one) which is why we have a body, soul and spirit. The body will pass but the soul never dies. 

I have a great question I would looooove to ask, but I don't want to start a debate on this thread! Lol so I will refrain. 

Soooo does anyone watch HGTV? I think I am slightly addicted...


----------



## EckoMac

I was forced to when my ex was still living with me. Not anymore. Now I am free to watch NCIS all day every day. And football when the season starts again. 

Any dog plans for the weekend?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah keep hooker far away from the 3 boys... her hoohaa has started to swell :-(
Yall feel sorry for me right? Lol


----------



## EckoMac

Yes, yes we do. I don't do intact females EVER I met my ex, her Chi was intact. I fixed that bitch when her heat was over so fast she hardly had time to stop bleeding.

What's the fastest you've ever driven.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shes intact for reproduction reasons lol

Ive gone 140mph. No bullshit I was driving a friends parents Mercedes sls. Thats a bad bitch there.
Do you lie on the Internet?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I've gone 170 in my challenger right down the middle of Neosho lmao.

How fast have you driven?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Honda hurricane...190. Made me a little nauseous too
What do you consider fast?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

120+ if the sls wouldve been mine I wouldnt have backed out of it. That car will hit 200 and be smooth.
Ever commit a felony?


----------



## my pit gubol

2 time loser 

least favorite person


----------



## EckoMac

My ex.

Most fav person?


----------



## welder

my dad he's my hero

i ask again;WHO THE F=== IS JOE BUDDEN?


----------



## Firehazard

Dunno? 

Did you know the first mermaid turned up to be examined by the Doctors and scholarly, was in the 14th century? They determined them to be humans of the sea..... There are reports and true accounts of people coming from the sea and living amongst humans learning to get by with their webbed hands; to match the legends and myths~?


----------



## EckoMac

The randomness that comes from you is mind boggling. LOL! No, I didn't know. 

When's the last time you drank an alcoholic beverage you don't like, and what was it?


----------



## welder

1993 oct 19.dont remember maybe thats why i quit............................fire is on the crap now!

ARE YOU A THUG? OR WANNA BE THUG?


----------



## Firehazard

19 .. everclear straight... rather have moonshine...... 

What is the most important: being good; or having good in your life? ( Being the BlessEd or the blessed)


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither im a man....
Drug of choice?


----------



## Firehazard

I didn't wanna be thug, then I gotta be one regardless .. no more than a hood when my grandpa kicked my ass and set me straight, showed me what real G's were like by reminded me I could have the pigs or the boots; up close and personal. Yes SIR! No SIR! Hahaha! :roll: ... Stanley. Got two jobs and 3 in the summer until I graduated 3 yrs later.

Whats scarier Muskogee or Henryetta?? LOL


----------



## redog

Muskogee is ok, never been to Henrietta.

Wtf did joe budden say?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Top Fuel


Do you groom your schnoodle?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Haha, no, I don't have a Schnoodle.

If you swapped genders for a day, what would you do?


----------



## redog

Check my self out all day
What would you do?


----------



## Beret

Pee standing up.

If you had to choose one... Be blind or deaf?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I would rather be deaf. Lots of ugly people have sexy voices LMAO.

What's your favorite movie?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

get rich or die trying or GUN i love all of 50's movies 

favorite pizza place


----------



## Princesspaola21

Gusanos

What would your last meal be if you knew you were gonna die?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

some teerryaki chicken (spelled wrong but screw it i aint japanese) and a BIG glass of cognac haha 

one thing you feel you have to do before you die


----------



## ~StangChick~

Go to the Full Throttle Saloon @ Sturgis


Do you enjoy blowing sh*t up?


----------



## Firehazard

I do; I used to make stump removers all the time... Love the country upbringing I got to enjoy.

Do you like to get up early or stay up late?


----------



## ~StangChick~

stayin up late...


what do u see when u look to the left?


----------



## Firehazard

One kid, one bulldog, one laika, yoga mat, ex ball, small load of laundry to fold, a cold glass of water, a love seat, a fan, a fish tank, a computer desk, a mirror, the American Flag and Dutchess pedigree


Do you sleep all day?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Nahh Ammo normally has me up bright an early. Occasionally I get to sleep past 8 lol

If you could live in another time (1920, 80s etc) which one would you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Hmmmm... I'd live in several different times of the past in various different countries and continents. I'd also embrace the technology of today for making my life better not easier. 

do you crate and rotate?


----------



## Cain's Mom

No I don't. Only when we work on training then they get rotated out.

How many dogs do you have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

7

all raised 
in the house, crate trained, house trained, then put outside intermmediatley then phased outside for the most part I may let 1-3 stay in. 

Do you have a lot to do today that you really want to put off?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Not really. I have family in town from GA so we are going to see them. And my husband gets to trim hedges for his grandparents and I get to sit inside 

Do you like hot or cold weather?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

Cold cant stand the georgia sun 

would you want a pet wolf


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not me .. a friend of mine has 2.


What kinda fish are in that tank?


----------



## my pit gubol

Great white shark jk 

ever witnessed a dog fight?


----------



## EckoMac

Just yard accidents.

Ever been to Disney World?


----------



## my pit gubol

nope 

pens or pencil


----------



## EckoMac

Pen

Do you know how to ride a horse?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes


Do you like parades?


----------



## my pit gubol

no 

do you have a vcr player


----------



## ~StangChick~

wow u don't like kids or parades? lol nice.

Yeah I have one.

What nationality are u?


----------



## EckoMac

Italian and German

What nationality is your fav to eat?
Food! Gawd you guys are dirty.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like all kinds but I had Thai food last night and it was killa...


Are you buttless?


----------



## EckoMac

Nah, I gotz junk in my trunk. LOL!

If you had to drive a truck which would you choose to drive?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well I have an F150 but I will take a power stroke

random8-3056.jpg Photo by f150onfn40s | Photobucket

Whats up for today?


----------



## EckoMac

Fish fry and dropping my foster dog off at her new home. I may cry a little.

What are YOU up to today?


----------



## ~StangChick~

aww. nothing im bein a lazy azz for once. plus its crappy out.


Is it hot there?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, the ac is on lol
Rain or sunshine?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Both

Have you ever experienced OBE?


----------



## ~StangChick~

what is it?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

~StangChick~ said:


> what is it?


OBE = Out of Body Experience


----------



## ~StangChick~

ohh no...

have you?


----------



## my pit gubol

yes, just got a infraction  

have you ever got a infraction?


----------



## redog

No but I got banned from a dobe forum the other day! 
You ever been banned from a website?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

redog said:


> No but I got banned from a dobe forum the other day!
> You ever been banned from a website?


only that pic stealer on FB.... LOL (naughty u on the dobe boards)

whats for dinner, im starving?!


----------



## redog

I don't know!
What sounds good to you?


----------



## my pit gubol

had some terreyaki chicken cant spell it not looking it up haha

what are your plans mon.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

im gunna BBQ up some tri tip, corn on the cob and some garlic cloves... sit back and chill with the dogs. (oh and chicken is in the oven tonight)

charcoal or gas?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Charcoal


Ever been toasted?


----------



## my pit gubol

charcoal or wood never gas 

wat are u doing at the moment


----------



## ~StangChick~

wonderin why u didn't answer my question...


Do you use body wash?


----------



## my pit gubol

was replying to the other one sorry 
yes i have and am 
and everyday 

smoke blunts or papers


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Neither

What is the best prank you've ever pulled on someone?


----------



## my pit gubol

sorta mean but setting up mouse traps all on the floor of my ex's room haha 

what kind of toothpaste do u use


----------



## ~StangChick~

Colgate.


Whats your sign?


----------



## welder

leo

m+m's or skittles?


----------



## ~StangChick~

M&M's

insense or candles?


----------



## my pit gubol

insense 

are mermaids real


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes. I am one.



Do you like to swim?


----------



## redog

No, mermaids scare the crap outa me, 
Do you like broccoli?


----------



## ames

Hell yeah!! So fun!!

Yes broccoli is my favorite 

Do you like avocados?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I might..im not picky.


Favorite mixed drink?


----------



## Darkevs

margarita!!!!

which shoe do you put on first.right or left?


----------



## redog

It depends on which one Elmer took into his cage with him...
Do you put cheese on your eggs?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Mmmmmm yep! When I eat eggs. Which isn't often lol.

Memorial Day plans?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

BBQ or grilling out as Kayla likes to tell me its only a BBQ when sauce is involved.

Favorite character from Arrested Development.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Darkevs

don't get it, only have 1 channel. 

what......is your favorite color?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sparkly neon pink

Indoor tan or outdoor tan?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs

outdoor tan, as i live there most of the time. 

how much weight can a european swallow carry?


----------



## redog

Don't know, but 2 can Carry a 5lb coconut 
What do you know about European swallows


----------



## Darkevs

not a damn thing. 

if you had to choose between pizza or roast beef, which would you choose?


----------



## my pit gubol

pizza 

whats the most ignorant thing you have ever heard


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> Don't know, but 2 can Carry a 5lb coconut
> What do you know about European swallows


I had to get this one too.

They can't carry coconuts.



my pit gubol said:


> pizza
> 
> whats the most ignorant thing you have ever heard


Exercise is cruel to make a dog do. A dog should be a pet and be able to spend it's time in the home on the couch.

How many different kinds of music do you listen too?


----------



## my pit gubol

two country and rap haha 

how much moneys in your wallet


----------



## American_Pit13

my pit gubol said:


> two country and rap haha
> 
> how much moneys in your wallet


I am assuming cash....

$56

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## my pit gubol

broccoli casserole and brown rice hahaha 

how many deer heads are on your wall


----------



## redog

American_Pit13 said:


> I had to get this one too.
> 
> They can't carry coconuts./QUOTE]
> two can carry a coconut from France to England
> Can a European swallow carry a coconut? | ChaCha
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=y2R3FvS4xr4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=y2R3FvS4xr4


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have multiple deer heads. not.

Are you watchin the Mermaid show tonight Dave?


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> American_Pit13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get this one too.
> 
> They can't carry coconuts.
> 
> 
> 
> two can carry a coconut from France to England
> Can a European swallow carry a coconut? | ChaCha
> 
> YouTube
Click to expand...

Only if they had it on a line held under the dorsal guiding feathers.

Stang's question still stands



~StangChick~ said:


> I have multiple deer heads. not.
> 
> Are you watchin the Mermaid show tonight Dave?


----------



## my pit gubol

IM WATCHING THE MERMAID SHOW 

DO U believe in mermaids


----------



## ~StangChick~

this is makin me..u see the cell phone footage?


----------



## my pit gubol

yesss i thought it was fake at first but they slowed it down it was weird


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If yall are talkn about the show I saw it is fake.....


----------



## my pit gubol

the one on now idk shit looks pretty real


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Mermaids the lost tapes or whatever? That shits fake g....


----------



## my pit gubol

na the one after it the new evidence back to da game 

how many trash cans are in your house


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I believe there's 7, but I'm not sure.

Do you believe in revenge?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

RedNoseAPBT said:


> I believe there's 7, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Do you believe in revenge?


that or karma...

Why was 6 afraid of 7?


----------



## ~StangChick~

cuz 7 ate 9?


drinking coffee?


----------



## hashbrown

Not this morning, trying to heal up with a bloody mary.

How will you spend Memorial Day?


----------



## ames

Drunk most likely. Hanging with my pooch, my man and some friends.

What time did you wake up this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom

9 am thanks to a puppy lol

What was your favorite Disney movie?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Not little mermaid! Prolly lion king
Cream and sugar or black?


----------



## Darkevs

cream and 1 sugar.

have you ever been lost?


----------



## ames

Not really I have a great sense of direction thankfully.

What's your favorite flower?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Lillies

How late do you normally stay up at night?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

2 or 3 am lol

What's your favorite store?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nordstrom.... 
Any designers in the closet? Bags dnt count


----------



## Cain's Mom

Nope since my bag doesn't count 

The most you would pay for a shirt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I think I paid 500 for my gucci pull over....
Do you buy your own stuff or does sum1 else?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Holy crap! Lol

Ehhh little of both.

Are you afraid of anything?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Just the dark.....
Do you know the difference between fake class and real class?


----------



## Darkevs

no, i have NO class. 

if a tree falls in the forest, will you hear it?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Only if im there Buddha. ....
Die in the apocalypse or live and wander the wastelands that remain?


----------



## Darkevs

live and wander.i am a surviver. 

what is your favorite make and model of car?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Dodge Challenger

Circle track or drag strip?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Drag strip! 
Big block or small block?


----------



## hashbrown

Drag strip, MO-KAN

Where did you meet your husband or wife?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Walmart lol

Where did you get married?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Eureka Springs

Where would you build your dream home?


----------



## MSK

Concord Missionary Baptist Church

What was the first animal u ever owned?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

A tortie kitty named Truffles! I was like 6

Cheeseburger or hotdog?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Cheeseburger!

Do you like onions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

No!!!!!!!!!

What's your least favorite fruit?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Pineapples

What's your all time favorite book?


----------



## ~StangChick~

The Hungry Little Catipillar

You like chili?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If its hot enough and made right...
Beer or the hard stuff?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Beer.....


Katar or Quarterstaff?


----------



## my pit gubol

wat!!!!

how drunk are you


----------



## ames

Medium drunk. Wait thats salsa...

Mild medium or hot?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fire lol
Boneless or with bone wings?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Boneless


Do you hate today?


----------



## EckoMac

No, but I hated yesterday.

How was your weekend?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

It was fantastic! Was at the NJ dog show  

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Ill take a beach any day.

How many countries have you been too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs

in my mind, and through pictures...............all over the world. 


is it sunny and warm where you are right now?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Warm ...not sunny but warm. We've got a chance of rain this afternoon/evening.

What are you doing right now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Watching Mel on his spring pole 

What's your favorite thing to do with your dog?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## EckoMac

Sleep. LOL

What's your dog's fav thing to do with you?


----------



## Firehazard

Hunt.... 

Whats your dogs best athletic ability?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Flex can fully extend on his back legs and walk like a circus bear.(edit being as big as he is I always felt that it shows his athleticism)
Why is it douche bags always seem to have it the best?


----------



## redog

It's the art of being a douche bag, they only "think" they have it the best. Then try to make you believe it.
Ever been a douche bag?


----------



## ~StangChick~

probably.

Ever dress up like a Mermaid?


----------



## my pit gubol

um noooo 

favorite fair food?


----------



## ames

Fried Dough, and if you call it "elephant ears" you're wrong.

Sneakers or Tennis shoes? (correct answer: sneakers lol)


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I call them gym shoes!!LOL! 

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Dark 

Chocolate milk or regular milk?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Chocolate


Ever have a Lia Sophia party?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Nope

Do you like roller coasters?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Of course not......

Ever hire a stripper?


----------



## ames

Yup! He was so handsome. For my BFF's bachelorette party it rocked.

Ever stripped for someone?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Never will lol
Anyone else think amy schumer is gorgeous?


----------



## hashbrown

Little old for my taste.

What ended your last relationship?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cheating

Blondes or brunettes?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Her being married
Brunettes

Favorite stand up comic?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Louis CK

Favorite breed of dog other than a bull type.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Doberman
Favorite dinosaur?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Isn't a Doberman considers a bull breed?

Velociraptor or Triceratops

Favorite brand of shoes?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk how a doberman would be considered a bull breed..... 
Nikes, jordans, Timberland, and gucci
Favorite room in your house?


----------



## ames

Sun porch. I was about to give you crap for not asking a question lol

Whats our favorite number?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kitchen

Ferrari or Lamborghini?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Audi, lol. I don't like little cars...

IE, Chrome or firefox?


----------



## ~StangChick~

IE


Whats on tonight?


----------



## redog

Bullythekids show is on in a minute!
Where's the worst place you've been sunburned?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Thighs. It's the freaking worst IMO. I got burned bad last year.

Do you own a pool?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not personally but I have free run of my friends
Pool or creek?


----------



## hashbrown

Creek

Can you cook?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah u dnt get big by eating bad food lol
Do u like to cook?


----------



## JustRose

Sometimes, I live in a house of picky people...

What's your dogs name and why??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Gargamel, cause he is a big snorer from the Smurfs Gargamel had a big nose...

What time do you get up for work?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Cain because I played around with our older dog Shebas name and tried to pick what sounded good together lol. He has a middle name, Ryodin, and it's from one of my favorite book series. It got him. Sheba was named when my husband got her and Ammo is named Ammo because that's what my husband chose. And it's a very suiting name lol.

Do you work nights or days?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

time; 4:15am 
when; both dammit!

do you get enuff sleep?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah,but don't feel like I do.


Ever buy someone a fruitcake?


----------



## Darkevs

no, but have made and gave. 

do you like Horses?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love em.


Do you have a horse?


----------



## Darkevs

had a few over the years, not right now though.

anyone live on a farm?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not me.


Favorite band?


----------



## Firehazard

Marley and Mellody Makers, Tool, Ozark Mountain Daredevils, ZZtop.. Guns N Roses close 

what costs more: Living in the city or the farm??? ( I know for myself curious about others)


----------



## Darkevs

in hours of labor.......farm costs more. 

do you double knot your shoe laces?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no....


Do you smack your spouses ass?


----------



## Firehazard

Of course........ 


whats less attractive: insecurity or chovinism??


----------



## Princesspaola21

Eh. I hate insecure men. I've always liked them a little cocky but chovinists are just intolerable so I guess chovinism.

What's your favorite sentence enhancer?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

wicked!

Propane or charcoal?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love wicked to..it's a Boston thang. ; )

Charcoal...

M80's or rockets?


----------



## Darkevs

huh, what the heck are those? 

hm, i answered a question with a question.

does that count?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fireworks 
How do you not know about fireworks? Lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

still have not chosen....M80 or a rocket


----------



## Just Tap Pits

M80 I like blowing shit up
Which for u?


----------



## ames

They are illegal in my state, I don't know crap about them, lol

Favorite name?


----------



## ~StangChick~

We are in the same state. 

Shelby.

Yahoo or AOL?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

they're both terrible... but if i had to chose I'd probably make myself look terrible by choosing aim....

which would you rather do skydiving or base jumping?


----------



## ames

Skydiving!! So cool I think.

Swimming with dolphins, sting rays or sharks?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Sharks for sure. Dolphins rape ppl. And at the Roanoke island aquarium they have scates and rays you can touch so that was close enough to call it the same.

You a giver or a taker?


----------



## ~StangChick~

How about I take and give? lol


So hows your day so far?


----------



## Firehazard

Could go a lil better.... 

do you watch tv or read books ??


----------



## ~StangChick~

not much of either. Last book I read was The Paths We Choose by Sully Erna and I enjoyed it....

Do you always have music playing?


----------



## Firehazard

yes... (classical, country, rock, or meditative)

Pasta, Meat, or Fruit/Vegtables ... what do you crave most?


----------



## Darkevs

meat, but i am trying to cut back on it. 

what is your favorite junk food?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ice Cream


Are you a rebel?


----------



## Firehazard

Hell Yeah! ................... 

Whats your favorite time of day? why?


----------



## ~StangChick~

4:30 because I am done with work.


Has anyone said you resemble a celebrity?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh yeah I get told I look like channing tatum and orlando bloom all the time.... not lol
No I dnt get told I look like a celebrity

Do you want to be a celebrity?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Nope. I like my life the way it is. If I ever struck the lottery I would live basically the same as I do now just a little nicer and with a lot less debt. Celebrities are just regular people with a lot of money and no privacy...I'm good!!

Who's your favorite actor?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mark Wahlburg...Jack Black cracks me up.


Favorite movie?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Water for elephants and memoirs of a geisha are 2 I have probably 30 favorite movies LOL.
Mark wahlberg is my favorite actor too!

Favorite actress?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Juliette Lewis..I love her Natural Born Killers.
"Think I am sexy now" then she kicks the crap outta the dude.

Do you say dude a lot?


----------



## Princesspaola21

No lol rarely ever

What kind of music do you listen to? (Sorry if its a repeat I can't remember who's asked what questions or who answered them lol.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Rap, rock, classic rock, southern rock, country(only as of late), and blues
Hotel or camping?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Camping for sure. I'm going next weekend 

Cook dinner or eat out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Home cookin baby!


Like Kid Rock?


----------



## hashbrown

Yes Ma'am!

Lover or a fighter?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Both

What song best relates to you?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Tuesday gone(original), bad company(original), and the joker(steve miller bitchs)
Have a Song that makes you want to fight?


----------



## hashbrown

Pretty Fly For a White Guy

Do you own a business?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Used to and getting ready to start another one but no not currently.

If you could win the lottery or live forever which would you choose?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Win the lottery. Too much bullshit involved with living forever. If I won the lotto me and the dogs could just disappear. ..
Whats your guilty pleasure?


----------



## ames

Smoking and keeping up with the Kardashians. Both horrible but I love them so.

Are you and only child or have siblings?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have 1 of each and I am the baby.


Do you need studding help? lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Nope... Odin is a nutless wonder 

What super power would u want to have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Spit fire...is that a power?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Sure... if ur a super dragon lol

Can I have a million bucks?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Sure, but how will you feed them all?


----------



## ~StangChick~

with a fork.



DO you have a dishwasher?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No. 
wanna move in so I do? lol


----------



## ames

besides Gargamel? lol yeah I do. Water bill too high without one.

Do you have a washer/dryer or you gotta go to the laundromat?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am not doing the dishes.
I have a washer and dryer.

Take your vitamins?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Daily
Any eccentricities?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um I will say no.


Do you enjoy thunder storms?


----------



## Firehazard

yes, and Im the Okie that stands on the porch and watches the tornado to see if I need to take cover  ... (Godbless all those tornado victims)

Chinese, Vegan(health), or Badunkadunk butt and a side of back fat? LOL Favorite food~


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha Is your ? my favorite food? or u askin if I have one of those Butts? Latey I love Thai food...Pad Thai.


Whats the best kinda cheese?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Provolone

Last movie that made you cry?


----------



## redog

Old yeller
Ever seen it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah .. long time ago.

Have you seen The Green Berets?


----------



## redog

Yeah, I should watch it now!
Favorite John Wayne movie?


----------



## surfer

the cowboys

you glad its friday?????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes.

Where the hell you been?


----------



## ames

Volunteering at a shelter ad then work.

What you do today?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Worked..beach tomorrow.


Whats the last thing you bought?


----------



## ames

Lemon Piccata for dinner YUMMY

What beach? (I'm going to Humarock CAN'T WAIT)


----------



## ~StangChick~

White Horse...I been to Humarock...cool


You love the warm weather?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I prefer mild weather. Give me 65 and overcast and im in heaven. 

Gotta amswer the John wayne question too... true grit, hell fighters, big jake. 

Got a favorite clint Eastwood movie?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Grand Torino


SMack an ass lately?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Unfortunately no....
Why want ur ass slapped?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Magic 8 ball said all signs point to yes

Have a magic 8 ball?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I do not. Sounds like id like yours though lol
Are you superstitious?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sorta


Ever blast Eye of The Tiger?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. Especially when I work my stand up (I know cheesy)
Got a favorite boxer?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I'm fond of the boxers from the olden days, I like Jack Johnson, to name one, though.

If you were reincarnated, what would you want to be other than a person?


----------



## welder

a gynocologists scope hehehe

yall like walkin in the rain?


----------



## surfer

stang chic,
i'm liking you more and more each time you post.
i'm not into hurting anyone, but a little bit of pain can add to the pleasure.

i like smacking that ass, to make you squirm.

my question:
have you ever had a bright red hand print on the cheeks of your ass while you qwere having fun?????????????????/////


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG lol no not that hard..damn


Do you have any phobia's?


----------



## Darkevs

no, not yet. 

are you right handed, left or ambidextrous...............?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Right


Do you get sunburned?


----------



## surfer

usually once, then i get dark brown,

but i get to work outside in shorts all day.

do you have tan lines????????????


----------



## hashbrown

I have a fine farmer tan!

Favorite Seafood?


----------



## surfer

anything out of the ocean,

but my favorite is salt water trout, then trigger fish, then shark, mako is good when fixed right, smoked.

SC. 

are you a tease??????


----------



## redog

Yes I am!
Are you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No I am not...lol. Just say what I feel.


Are you a free spirit?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No im just a dick....
Jack or jim?


----------



## my pit gubol

jack 

ciroc or goosie?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither theyre over priced rubbing alcohol. ....
Favorite sport to participate in


----------



## my pit gubol

used to play some basketball 

do you prefer summer or winter?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Spring and fall actually. I prefer the milder weather and the leafs changing colors and the flowers blooming. 
Lounging in the tub or a quick shower?


----------



## my pit gubol

quick shower 

do you have tatts


----------



## surfer

favorite sport: squash

sc,
you seem a little bold assuming the sc was you,

redog got the chance to answer before you to let me know, he's a tease.

but the only thing about being able to 'say what you want' is sometimes your body has to cover the checks that your mouth wrote.

now if you can do that your my kinda girl.

is anyone looking forward to monday??????????????????


----------



## my pit gubol

oh yea more work more money 

do you where crocs?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol no, but I have worn them a few times before....make your feet look like duck feet! Totally not flattering. But I will admit, they are comfortable  

If you could love anywhere in the continental U.S. where would you live?


----------



## ~StangChick~

_Asking if you smacked someones ass lately is bold? lol. I smack my friends on the asses all the time. Not a big deal. I do what I want!! Get ova it._

Somewhere more south SC or FL. I hate winter.

Do you consider your lifestyle simple?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but alot of the ppl I am surrounded by are simple....
Rather be rich and distraught or a hobo and content?


----------



## ~StangChick~

rich and distraught.


Too $hort or MC Ren?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Too $hort. 
Deathrow or nwa?


----------



## ~StangChick~

NWA


Eazy E or Dre


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Man between those two dre. But ice cube was the best out of that group for sure.....
Bone thugs or twista?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Luv Ice Cube.

Bone Thugs

Eminem or Obie Trice


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither.
Dmx or jay z


----------



## redog

Neither
What's the name of that one song by the band Nazareth ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Love hurts??
Got a favorite steve miller band song?


----------



## hashbrown

Now your messin with a sob

Hows the weather there today?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not to bad warm sunny nice breeze
Got a favorite steve miller band song?


----------



## redog

Haha it's really called "hair of the dog" but yeah that's the one
It's a perfect 70 degree sunny ass day here.
Plans for dinner?


----------



## hashbrown

Thought that was the name of the album 

Left overs tonight

Play golf?


----------



## redog

I like to hit a few balls but I hate to go get them.
Now you mention it, It was the 70s...I don't remember things the way it really was

JTP, anything from Steve miller is a good time

Do you save money or spend it?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shit I got dogs I gotta spend it lol
Ever wish your dogs had a full time paying job? Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

I sure as hell do. I go through a big bag of food every other day.

What's the weather like where you are?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

The same as where you are!

Gas Monkey or The Voice?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Gas Monkey..no doubt.


Axe Men or Swamp Men?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I had to Google what you were talking about, just now found out those two are TV shows. I've never heard of or seen either of those shows so I guess neither.

What do you miss the most about being a kid?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No consequences for your actions. Remeber when youd get in a scuffle and it was nothing? How about staying out late acting an ass? Worst thing to happen was u get whooped at home. Thats alot better than jail and court lol
Hard worker or hardly work?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hard worker.

Is the sun shining?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Not at all. Slight chance of rain today for us.

Are fleas bad in your area this year?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not really. thank god.


What do you use on your dogs for fleas?


----------



## Darkevs

never used anything.

what brand of camera do you have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nikon


Whats your favorite brand of jeans?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Big stars and rock revivals

Favorite soda?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I quit soda....but I used to like orange.


Do you only drink water?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

And energy drinks (I know I know) I usually only use soda as a mixer or chaser. 
If human was on the menu in a country you were visiting would you try it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

NO ! 


Do you own a metal detector?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I do not
Do you own or wear a lot of jewelry


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah...I own a lot but don't wear it a lot..Usually a few rings, bracelet and necklace.


Can you cook?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive been known to cook lol. Ive never made anything that didnt get smashed by those I cooked for lol
Favorite dinner?


----------



## Cain's Mom

Cheesy chicken casserole!

Fav dessert?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cheese Cake- but no more for me..on a diet


Like ice cream cake? that was my 2nd choice.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

I've never had ice cream cake before.

If you could change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## hashbrown

Luke Skywalker... I have used it a time or two, the cops never buy it.

Done hard time? If so why?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No luckily I have a lawyer that stays in court fighting for me.
Wbu hash?

Ever had a dui?


----------



## hashbrown

Not hard time but have been in jail.

Yes had a dui when I was 17 

What do you do for recreation?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Poke smot, work with the mutts, enjoy adult beverages, and do my training. 
If you could be anyone besides yourself who would u be?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hmmmm not sure! I am happy as me! Lol

Starbucks or dunkin?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Folgers lol
Do you eat oysters?


----------



## redog

Oh yeah
Ever wake up at 2 am to a dog fight in your dining room?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No thankfully I havent.
How many close calls have you had with these dogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

none


Jam Sublime lately?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nope!

Favorite color on an APBT?


----------



## Darkevs

Pearl.........color. 


what is your favorite flower?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Rose


Whats your birth stone?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

What ever October is lol
U mean or a lover when you're drunk?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Can go either way.



What song makes you want to break sh*t?


----------



## my pit gubol

Lose my mind by young buck

Droid or iphone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

I've had both. Prefer the iPhone 5.

Xbox or playstation?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

XBOX for Halo only.. other than that.. PS3 .. I like the Wii too.. 

Whats your favorite game?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Neopets the darkest fairie....don't laugh lol.

What's your favorite book?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol

Murder in fernindina

Are you watching tv? If so whats on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellnigro

I need some help....my dog is ALWAYS with me when she's outside... I noticed a couple days ago that her tits were getting big and now has milk coming out...I noticed different behaviour a week ago but didn't think anything of it. Well I am 99.9% positive that she's not pregnant....why is this happening? What do I do? She'll be 2 yrs in October and has never been mated...anyone have a clue on what's going on???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Take the dog to the vet, it needs to be spayed.
Anyone disagree?


----------



## Shellnigro

That's it? I read something about phantom pregnancies but what caused this I have no idea! Could it have anything to do with the fact that she was just in heat and my cat had kittens? Could she be producing milk cause there's little babies around?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

It might not be milk, an infection maybe. Only your vet can tell you what it is since I have no clue of the history. He might be able to explain better than an ol' Internet forum


----------



## my pit gubol

Nope when in doubt go to the vet

Ever had a litter?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

NO


Does your dog sleep in your bed?


----------



## EckoMac

He does now that the ex has moved out. And he loves every minute of it.
Does your dog watch TV?


----------



## my pit gubol

She barks at the tv

Hows the weather

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Oh you know, just a little tropical storm around here. No big deal, just a few buckets of rain. LOL!

How's the weather where YOU are?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not bad like 70's partly cloudy.


Do you like Mudvayne?


----------



## Firehazard

maybe one or two songs.. 


would you trade a car for horse and saddle...


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes...WHy? You wanna trade?


----------



## Firehazard

SURE!! lets trade-Haha, I've been called a horse and saddle~ 
:rofl: 


nah, I would too,Im looking at some appaloosas now. I'd trade a truck for, had to ask. 

Favorite activity: rodeos, horse racing, or trail riding?


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha..trails are cool for me.


WHats for lunch?


----------



## Firehazard

Steak and eggs.. or wild rice.. 

Whats the big plans for the weekend.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have a jewelry party tomorrow but looks like rain the whole weekend which sucks. I wanted to hit the beach one day.


Do you only eat the egg whites?


----------



## Firehazard

Nope... the whole thing, always feel bad about eating embryos though. I stepped out and cooked top notch food for family this week.. Im about to go to a paleo blood type yogi diet.. essentially. SO we was celebratin' good food. uhhuh.


Ocean, river, lake??


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ocean. 


Do ice cream trucks annoy you?


----------



## EckoMac

Only because I want to get ice cream when I hear them. That doesn't help you lose weight btw, in case you weren't sure. LOL!

Do you watch Animal Planet?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but I watch alot of nat geo, history, and a&e.
Are you tired of all the fake scripted shows on tv claiming to be real?


----------



## my pit gubol

Oh yea

What reality shows are real?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

None
Figure out that the mermaid show was fake yet?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Im on the fence.

What are you on the fence about?


----------



## redog

Not sure if I want to deal with rescuing dogs anymore...
Are you afraid of what you can't see?


----------



## Firehazard

nah, well.. I guess .. Im afraid of women.. LOL 

What the first thing you would do if you didn't have to worry about a yard full of dogs?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Go on a road trip to anywhere but here with these damn dogs lol
Do you want to go alligator hunting?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> Im on the fence.
> 
> What are you on the fence about?


Dnt be on the fence watch the credits and just look online and theyre plenty of info showing it was.... just sayn


----------



## Darkevs

hunting alligators with a camera maybe.............

anyone LOVE poutine?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hunting no..i will wrestle one though.


Ever eat alligator meat?


----------



## EckoMac

Yes, it's quite tasty.

When't the last time you were at the beach?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Last Saturday...was so nice.


Do you like Tenacious D?


----------



## EckoMac

They entertain me. I'm don't have any of their stuff, but I've hear them and they're funny.

Fav 80's band


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh so many...Skid Row, Cinderella, Poison, Motley Crue, LA Guns, Guns N Roses, Slaughter, Faster Pussycat...ect. HAIR BANDS!! 

You like hair bands?


----------



## my pit gubol

Aint thought much about it

Do you believe in any of those things big foot mermaids so on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Big foot. Jane goodall has said he fully believes a group of large primates could survive in the Pacific northwest without being found. Les Stroud has had bigfoot encounters so on amd so forth. If woodsmen and primate experts believe I think I should too lol

What movie scared the shit out of you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love HORROR so I don't get scared much. The Exorcist freaks me out though.

Would you be in a horror movie? If I was I would not run in the woods.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

As an extra but not a main character. Lol
Rob zombies Halloween or the og halloween?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have to go with original although I own both and think they are both good.



Ever see Rob Zombie Live? He kicks ASS!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No nlbut im a zombie fan. Im honestly not a concert person. Too loud too many ppl. My anxiety takes hold and I get mean. I would go see dave matthews, skynyrd and Elton John if given the opportunity.
Last concert you went to?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Uproar Festival last year...GODSMACK was the main reason but I enjoyed Staind as well.


You like Staind?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Love staind. Love solo aaron lewis too.
watch law and order?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No.

Ever been to a planetarium?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

In grade school. It was the shit. Thinking about it I should go again now that im older and can enjoy it more.

Monster or redbull?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Redbull

Have you ever seen the episode of South Park when they go to the planetarium?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I cant remember. They all run together lol
Big southpark fan?


----------



## Firehazard

Not really.. .Um Kay! 
:rofl: I watched it back in the day, not since I had rugrats runnin' around though.

Anyone going to the beach this weekend? (headed out the door now)


----------



## EckoMac

I am, I am!!
What beach are you going to?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Whitehorse


Sell sh*t on ebay ?


----------



## surfer

thank the lord, i live at the beach, been workin out of town mon thru fri 4wks in a row,
you dont know how much you miss it til it aint there.

started coming here in '72' moved here in '80' and dont like leaving the county,

the question is: one piece or bikini for the girls, for the dudes baggies or speedo's??????????????


----------



## my pit gubol

Nope

Scared of the ocean?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

2 piece..nope I love the ocean.

Why would you be scared of it?


----------



## my pit gubol

Shit eats u out there

Would you go to space

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope.


Do u hate being ignored?


----------



## ames

Yeah especially when you know they heard you!!!

Do you like socks or slippers or nothing?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## my pit gubol

Nothing

How late do you usually stay up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

11ish..i need my beauty sleep.haha

Can you tell the sun to come out for me?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I cant. Would if I could though.
Ever want to just massacre walmart?


----------



## Darkevs

rarely in there, so, no massacre thoughts.

would you rather take a hike in the woods or play computer games?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hike. But no woods. I hate ticks. If I see one I will spaz and convince myself im covered in them.
Dark, milk, or white chocolate?


----------



## Lacy Lou

*Questions*

Milk..... 
would you rather go to the mountains or the beach? up:


----------



## ~StangChick~

beach I was there all day today..


Where u can you just chill and relax best?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

With friends and family. No billy badass or watching my back needed. Im always the mouth and fist out of my family and "squad". Bbqing and knowing I can be around all the shorties and loved ones reminds me im human and a good person. 

Forgive and forget or hold a grudge?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Depends on the situation. I still hold grudges against my ex husband and my parents but I easily forgive most things.

What's your bday?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

10/05/88
Whats your favorite holiday?


----------



## surfer

DUDE,

9/11/56

i kind of understand now, with age comes knowledge and experience.

whats your favorite thing to do??????????


----------



## welder

take time off! relax;piss jtp off hehe
can ya dance?


----------



## EckoMac

Not at all.

Favorite beach beverage?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love to dance. 
A nice cold beer but after this weekend its gonna be straight up water.


Puke lately? lol


----------



## redog

Totally! Saturday night!! Quervo and dos XX...a dude parked on my grass and wouldn't move his p.o.s. and was dumb enough to leave his windows half way down. I came out later and puked on his dashboard. 


Is revenge as sweet for you as it is for me?


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG Dave are you serious? LMAO!! I drank JD straight-never again!!!

I think your revenge is sweeter.


Do you hate Mondays?


----------



## redog

I hate this Monday...I'm still a little weak from the Mexican type partying! My son said its "motezumas revenge"
Ever heard of it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, but sounds fitting.


Can you fix anything?


----------



## EckoMac

I fixed my lawn mower and edger. Felt pretty butch that day.

Do you do your own yard work?


----------



## ~StangChick~

For the most part.

do u drink enough water per day?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yep I do. Smart water is all I drink.

Do you collect anything?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah unicorns & knives. strange mixture huh.

Does it make you wicked smart? lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

Probably lol. I collect unicorns too o.0

Patron or Don Julio?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Patron.... but im a dark liquor man these days
Mantozumos revenge is the shits (comes from not beimg able to drink the water in meheco.)

Get hangovers?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Very rarely but when I do...FUCK!!!!

How often do you drink?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I havent been sober in 4 months

Think I have an issue?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lmao!!!!! Naw rub some dirt on it you'll be alright.

What's your worst drunk story?? Bet it can't beat mine lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

We've heard yours, and no, I can't beat it. LOL!

How many theme parks have you been to?


----------



## Princesspaola21

1 

Did I already tell my drunk story??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

About how u ket the hubby drunk at Walmart? 

How can you not despise walmart?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> About how u ket the hubby drunk at Walmart?
> 
> How can you not despise walmart?


Lol oh no that isn't my worst drunk story. My worst involves a fifth of vodka, shots of tequila, soco, and wild turkey LOL.

I do despise Walmart!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Well since u didnt as a question.

Can we hear this worst drunk story?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well since u didnt as a question.
> 
> Can we hear this worst drunk story?


Crap I did forget a question huh. Long story shortish cinco de mayo I went to my favorite Mexican restaraunt and had 2 double shots of patron and several margaritas, then we went to the casino and I had 2 downstreamers( mixed drink that is huge and has like 9 types of alcohol and a splash of sprite limit 2.) and 2 liquid marijuanas, kissed a woman that is also my husbands niece, then we went to the bar and I had 10-15 shots of soco and wild turkey, I danced on the table in a mini skirt and took my top off and danced with the guitarist of the band, kissed another woman who is my cousins girlfriend whoops and on the way home I bought a fifth of cake vodka and drank the entire thing mixed with strawberry crush. I went home and rode my mini horse through the yard and then walked to my bedroom and went to sleep. The next day I woke up with no hangover at all but I had puked all over in my sleep. We had to buy a completely new mattress. Incidentally that's the only time I've ever puked without control EVER. Best night ever!! I literally didnt even remember leaving the casino that night and 2 days later I was still remembering stupid shit I had done.

Now your best drunk story lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Theres too many nights ive blacked out and have no idea what happened. I did wake up In a taco bell parking lot half naked without a shoe one mourning. 

Wanna party? Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Theres too many nights ive blacked out and have no idea what happened. I did wake up In a taco bell parking lot half naked without a shoe one mourning.
> 
> Wanna party? Lol


Wow now that's a story lmao!! I rarely ever party anymore  something about having to wake up and take care of kids kills all the fun lol.

Do you have any hot wheels?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep..lots.


Do you buy a lot of shit online?


----------



## Princesspaola21

~StangChick~ said:


> Yep..lots.
> 
> Do you buy a lot of shit online?


Yep! Mostly hot wheels lmao!!

What's your favorite website NOT including GP or FB.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im on a catfishing forum, I do alot of random google searching (damn smart phones) spend alot of time downloading music, im on a couple mma forums, the tenth planet jj site, and joe rogans website and forum. 

Addicted to any games on your phone?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope. no time for games.

How are you today?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am ok for a Tuesday.


Whats the last song your heard?


----------



## welder

the legend of wyatt earp

are you nutz?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

"Me and my mental health don't agree most times"- chopper read

But isnt everyone crazy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep!


Can you get me a beer?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

All I have is natty light n the fridge. ..... no1 wants a natty light. 

Legs broke?


----------



## Dynasty

No just lazy !,

Why would you want to drink natty light ?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Its left over from a small social gathering. I drink corona. But once im drunk I'll pretty much drink anything.

Why are you judging my cheap beer? Lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Eww. no thanks. I like Mic Ultras.


Do you smoke butts?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No newports butts stink lol im trying to quit. I only smoke when I drink.... but I always drink.

Wbu?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No never.


Do you eat all natural peanut butter?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Yes, all natural and organic is the only kind I buy!

What's the best meal you've ever eaten and where was it at?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Bacon wrapped filet Mignon cooked with garlic butter, grilled shrimp, mashed potatoes, Cesar salad, and a downstreamer. Best $150 I ever spent. Red Oak Steakhouse

What's your favorite Restaraunt?

I'm hungry now. Thanks. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Tail of the wale in nags head north Carolina. 

Like crawdads?


----------



## ~StangChick~

never tried em


Think the Bruins will win the cup?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk. Im more concerned about is big country gonna win his next fight....
Watchn the fights Saturday?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Probably..is it free?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope ppv. 
I think rashad is fighting hendo thst night so itll be worth the $.

Got a favorite mma fighter? (No seconds cousin step brothers aunts girlfriends kid. Like a pro)


----------



## ~StangChick~

a few...Michael Bisping,Georges St-Pierre,Nate/Nick Diaz,Urijah Faber ....


Favorite all time wrestler?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hulk hogan, Sargent slaughter, the ultimate warrior, and jake the snake. I keeps it old skool.....

Prefer casual or classy attire?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yoga pants and a tank top-casual

WHat kinda papers you use?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Skunk brand. Usually I go the bubbling route.... my syn shower head is always out lol

Got a favorite stand up?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Comedian?.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah lol......


----------



## ~StangChick~

John Leguizamo 


Have you ever been in a high speed chase?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I haven't. I'd try it once though lol

Do you have a "thats my bar" bar?


----------



## ~StangChick~

There is a local joint I dig.



Can you dig it sucka?


----------



## Darkevs

yes. I can sucka!

how bad is the air pollution where you live?


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha..not bad

Why, You think its making me koo koo?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

It could be a contributing factor lol

Last movie you saw?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cloud atlas

WTF is up with all the spam lately??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I have no idea. Its pretty annoying. 

Listen to yo gotti?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> I have no idea. Its pretty annoying.
> 
> Listen to yo gotti?


Since I have no clue what your talking about I would say no lol.

What do you think about the Pistol Annie's breakup? LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yo gotti is like the best rapper out....

Who the hell is pistol annie?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yo gotti is like the best rapper out....
> 
> Who the hell is pistol annie?


The Pistol Annie's are a country group with Miranda Lambert lol. I don't listen to new rap only select older stuff.

8 mile or Get Rich or Die Trying?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

8 Mile


Do you know what Unick means?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

As in the castrated monks?

Prefer bar or party?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Are you talking about a Eunuch? If so yea they were the men used to keep an eye on royal women. They were basically neutered.

What's your favorite 80s tv show?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> As in the castrated monks?
> 
> Prefer bar or party?


Lol my phone has such crappy service. I've been trying to send my post since before yours was sent. Ugh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

In the heat of the night.

Rooting for hendo or rashad tomorrow night?


----------



## Firehazard

uh!?? I don't watch professional sports.. I watch OU football and thats about it.... NOW the PBR and such YUP, I watch that. 

Whats the most embarassing thing you did drunk? Would you do it sobber for a million dollars?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol I have never even drank...so I don't have any embarrassing drunk stories!  

What is the most embarrassing thing you've ever done? (Sober or drunk?)


----------



## Princesspaola21

I farted once when I was pregnant in front of my husband...while I was asleep. I almost died I was so embarressed!!!!

Do you cuss in public?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

hell yeah, they are just words that enhance the situations and are usually needed, but it depends on where I am. I go to a kids playground, no. I go to a baseball game, yes. Environment is a factor but I cuss with the best of 'em. 

Do you believe in Ghosts?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol Paola! That is hilarious  

Ok so no I don't believe in ghosts, demons yes, ghosts no.  

How many boyfriends/girlfriends have you had?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lol no it's not funny!!!

Um let's see I've had 2 boyfriends ever and I married both of them LOL.

What's the date of your anniversary if you have one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Was 10/17..... f that shit.....

Are you running away or towards love?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Towards! 

Favorite hair color/eyes on the opposite sex?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Dark hair blue eyes

Tan or pale?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

tan~ 

whats the first thing you think of usually when you wake up?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Se......um I mean coffee.


Have you ever cut sugar totally out of your diet?


----------



## Firehazard

once or twice~ artificial sugar that is; (kept raw, and natural sources like fruit)

Do you eat right, blood type, paleo, vegan, etc or all american (beans, bacon, whisky and lard) ??


----------



## welder

yes,abpos,meat and taters and a boat load of fruit

is it hot wher u at?


----------



## Firehazard

nope...

Spokane, WA & Coeur dAlene, ID | Weather | KXLY.com

whats more common? to know your loved and being physically alone, or being tolerated and being "alone" even in company?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Being tolerated and alone in company. .....

Get drunk last night?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope. 

Go to the beach today? : )


----------



## gerhart

no. Who is your least favorite member in this forum??


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm not at liberty to say but he's a douche...

Do you own any guns?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

A shotgun and in a couple months a hand gun!

Do you deer hunt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

of course.... 

why didn't you answer the question?? LOL 

Whats your favorite line of dogs?? whos your favorite breeder?? (yes they can be different or be more than one breeder for a line of dogs)


----------



## gerhart

boxers, pitbulls, shih Tzus, Dobermans.no breeder cuz i only got my boxer from a breeder the others not.


who speak Spanish or any other language other than English????


----------



## Princesspaola21

gerhart said:


> boxers, pitbulls, shih Tzus, Dobermans.no breeder cuz i only got my boxer from a breeder the others not.
> 
> who speak Spanish or any other language other than English????


He was meaning bloodline not breed......

Yo habla poquito español.

What's your favorite bloodline of APBT?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

todas

are you cute today hehehe


----------



## redog

gerhart said:


> todas
> 
> are you cute today hehehe


Yes I am!
Are you funny?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Hell yea I'm funny!

Can somebody please frikken answer what their favorite bloodline is??? JMFC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

i just did answer. i said todas meaning all. Spanish girl lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lol yea I know exactly what todas means I lived in Mexico for awhile. I know the basics and I can cuss you up one side and down the other. ALL of them isn't an answer. Pick one....

Gerhart what is YOUR favorite bloodline of APBT. Just one....and go!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

rascal. Start cussing. I was bored in Puerto Rico i lived in there till 2002.14 years of Spanish Linda lol

would u have your pitbull with another dominal breed?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Nope I sure wouldn't... Hijo de chingada madre callate tu pinche boca.

What's the prettiest city you've been in?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Don't know a dominal breed
What does DA stand for?


----------



## redog

Princesspaola21 said:


> Nope I sure wouldn't... Hijo de chingada madre callate tu pinche boca.
> 
> What's the prettiest city you've been in?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Quebec
Ever been to Canada?


----------



## gerhart

San Juan, Puerto Rico

dif slang language but funny enough that i understand it hija.


size matters??????


----------



## Princesspaola21

redog said:


> Don't know a dominal breed
> What does DA stand for?


Lol me either hence the nope.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

redog said:


> Quebec
> Ever been to Canada?


No  I haven't been anywhere out of the states except Mexico.

How many countries have you been too?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

gerhart said:


> San Juan, Puerto Rico
> 
> dif slang language but funny enough that i understand it hija.
> 
> size matters??????


Um yes size matters. Bigger or smaller would depend on the exact question.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

2.size cuz im short im 5 4 lol


American or import vehicles??


----------



## Princesspaola21

gerhart said:


> 2.size cuz im short im 5 4 lol
> 
> American or import vehicles??


Ok this is getting super confusing so I'm gonna answer not ask another question. MOPAR OR NO CAR....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

Princesspaola21 said:


> Ok this is getting super confusing so I'm gonna answer not ask another question. MOPAR OR NO CAR....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wow princess treat ppl much?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wow princess treat ppl much?


Huh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Are mean to ppl, put them in check, humiliate them. Sorry i used too much slang for you lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

*If needed.*

_WTF is goin on here? lol_


----------



## welder

done got stoopid! back out now while you still can 

or you will get run over by the train,,,,,,,,,,,,hear the whistle

listen to the horn

feel the rumble

the stoopid train comin..............................

watchin the sun come up on them microdots ......................oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyeah..........................


----------



## ~StangChick~

_omg your mental._

Fishing today?


----------



## KMdogs

No got some fishing in this week, just enjoying today for what it brings.

Fat or skinny?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Skinny....


Have a garden?


----------



## KMdogs

three gardens, veggies, herbs and fruit.

Blood type?


----------



## Firehazard

0-

do you talk with a Pshrynk?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes, his name is jack. Lol

Favorite underwater predator?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

The king of the ocean the Great White Shark!

What's goin on today?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Well the hubby works nights so ill drop him off and then head to my parents for dinner with my dad.

Have kids and how many?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart

yes 3 of them.6 year old boy name Gerardo,1.5 girl name Hanalise and a 11 month old boy name Geovany



wrestling fan??


----------



## surfer

odin,
i used to think the great white was king also, until i saw on one of those animal channels

where a killer whale and a great white crossed paths and the great white was dead pretty quick from being rammed in the side.

so i'd say 'killer whale' trumps all

but i found with sharks, usually if you dont mess with them they wont mess with you.

bout like dogs.

one year the black tips were thick for about a month you couldnt get in the water without hitting one or two, 

they only get 6-7 ft. but still big enuf to make you pay attention.

would you get in the water with sharks if you didnt THINK you'd get bit???????????


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Surfer, there was a few shark attacks when I lived there. That russian tourist even died on the beach. That was the same year there was a shark attack almost daily in Florida. I wanna say 03ish. Closest I got to a shark out there was at the Roanoke aquarium. 

No I wouldn't swim with sharks.

Would you go on an african safari?


----------



## surfer

thats the year i'm talkin bout, we even had a couple bites here,
one was just inside ft macon state park, a woman got bit on her side, but the reports said it happened about a hundred yards down the beach so they didnt have to report a shark bite in the park.

they were everywhere, one wouldnt kill you, but 8-10 could, and there were thousands of them.

one year they posted a picture of an overhead veiw of 'shack' there were thousands of 'men in grey suits' everywhere, they say if you could see what was out there you wouldnt ever go in the water.


----------



## BullyGal

surfer said:


> thats the year i'm talkin bout, we even had a couple bites here,
> one was just inside ft macon state park, a woman got bit on her side, but the reports said it happened about a hundred yards down the beach so they didnt have to report a shark bite in the park.
> 
> they were everywhere, one wouldnt kill you, but 8-10 could, and there were thousands of them.
> 
> one year they posted a picture of an overhead veiw of 'shack' there were thousands of 'men in grey suits' everywhere, they say if you could see what was out there you wouldnt ever go in the water.


These shots? Taken in 2009 by Scott Taylor of Beaufort, NC.


----------



## Firehazard

guys,, the killer whale / orca are the wolves of the sea... NOT anything can withstand an attack from the pod as they strip calves from mother humpbacks, and blue whales, also its very true.. There is proof when Killer whales show up, great whites skiddattle. They eat everything including people.. The sub strain most often referred to as ORcas eat fish only, these are the ones like shamoo the whale and others they use for training and attractions. They even go head to head to defend their young from killer whales.. When I was young I wanted to be a marine biologist and studied everything in the libraries I could find. Sharks can be deterred by placing both hand on the nose it puts them in a catatonic state as when breeding.. there proof of that on video of great whites submitting to a diver after he does the maneuver. A great white 16ft long shows it belly to a 6ft man  Good luck doing that with a wild killer whale, heheheheh lunch~

I kayaked in the sea off HI and seen a frenzy by the time I figured the were sharks I paddled like the cartoons didn't stop till I was on sand as I was leaned over really looking at em thinking they were just fish as I could see the flashes when they tore off meat from something on the bottom about 30ft down. (shutters) Was not willing to try the theory.. LOL 

Hell yeh! I go on a safar! NOT WITHOUT Turk and Laika though 

What animal do you fear the most? ( parasites for me pick one)


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I fear the freaking "monsters inside me" aka parasites! That animal planet show will give me nightmares! Eeeeeeeeeek! 

(I will Re-ask this question since it wasnt really answered lol)What is your absolute favorite bloodline? And who is your favorite breeder?


----------



## surfer

bully gal,
those are the pictures i was talking about,
scott taylor, is bout my age his son DT. was good enuf to hit the road with the pro tour,

but ended up going to college to be a doctor.

those pictures are between 'shack' and 'the fort' only about 150yards off the beach.

those big fish are out there everywhere.

look how many sharks there are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

coach, anyone that knows me, knows that i lean towards 'redboy' 
the 'real stuff'

favorite breeders: my brothers, they have been maintaining this blood for over 30yrs.
they have used different flavors thru- out the yrs. but stay true to the line.

about 3yrs ago, we crossed in some 'panther' blood, with good results.

panther was down from the 'dibo' blood.

lonzo
powhattan
snowball
dibo

it goes direct


----------



## surfer

bullygal,
that middle picture is looking right at 'shack'. that where the atlantic ocean goes from being very deep to very shallow in about a hundred yards.

somewhere in that channel is where BLACKBEARDS ship 'THE QUEEN ANNE'S REVENGE' was found. it was kept a secret for years until all the legal mumbo jumbo was taken care of.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*What's the question?*


----------



## Princesspaola21

~StangChick~ said:


> *What's the question?*


Who knows lol. I'm lost.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

do you think you could ber a pirate?????????

not me, if it was for the good of all the people, then maybe,

like robin hood on the water


----------



## ~StangChick~

_I don't think that would fit in my schedule..lol_

*Whats you favorite song? Just one song.*


----------



## Firehazard

I done sent a message in a bottle to a long legged model; traded it all in for a pirate flag and an island girl~ 

(currently my favorite song)

Favorite all time dog ??


----------



## Princesspaola21

OMG I love that song!!!

My favorite dog ever was one I had growing up. I didnt have the best childhood but while on the school bus a girl told me about a chihuahua she had to get rid of and showed me where she lived and told me I could come get it. I begged and pleaded with my parents and they took me to look at her. This dog had never even seen a chihuahua lol. She weighed maybe 15-20 lbs and was on a 60 + lb chain. She was skin and bones and has obviously had litters and litters of pups. She was an ugly color but she loved me and I begged and they let me have her. I named her pretzel. For the next probably 10 years that dog was my best friend. I held her at night and cried. She was always there for me. My dad ran over her while he was drugged up and broke her tail so it looked like an airplane. She stayed with me through 4 moved and school district changes and one night my dumbass mom let her out alone to go to the bathroom and she got hit by a semi right in front of our driveway. I buried her in a flower pot (we moved a lot and I was a smart kid) and to this day she's in my front yard.

Fm or Sirius?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh what a sweet story!!! <3 

Usually FM  

Do you watch Survivor?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't..no.


Whats your fave duet?


----------



## surfer

huey lewis and gweneth paltrow

'CRUSIN'


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Just had to say my favorite duet is ozzy and lita ford.


----------



## ~StangChick~

If I close my eyes forevaaaaaa!! Good One ; )

*What's for dinner?* I had some haddock and zucchini .


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Parmesan chicken

Has you greatest fear ever come true?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No.
*
Do you have weird dreams and wonder what they mean?*


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I have had a few yes!! Lol recently in fact 

Grossest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## ames

The head of a fly that was in my hot coco an I thought it was chocolate that wasn't dissolved. It was awful. I still have a hard time with hot coco

What is the worst thing you have done or have seen done at a restaurant?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard

The movie "Waiting" .. I witnessed pretty much all of that as 15yr old in a 4star restaurant. LOL

"whoops!!! how clumbsy of me.. OH WHOOPSS!! I drop it again.. Im all thumbs today, as they add xtra human organic seasoning to the food... yeh.. ... and from what I was told from the fools who worked at KFC at that time, .. dont order your food with the mayo already on it, .... :/ ehhh! Order it dry then ask for mayo at the window  I have ever since at anyspot I ever at fast food. Hahaha.. Young punks working food service...... DON'T FK WITH PEOPLE WHO SERVE YOU YOUR FOOD!


what the shittiest you've been to a waiter/waitress? was it validated or you being an asshat?


----------



## Beret

I moonlight as a bartender, so I just can't bring myself to be anything but overly polite. Even if they're a worthless POS. And I STILL will tip at least 20%. Ha, it's some deeply engrained sense of obligation and undue empathy that I can't shake. 

What's one breed of dog you would never own? Not that you dislike it necessarily, just that you would never want to keep one...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Rottie. I hate those dogs. Always have.

Does ypur dog do anything you absolutely cant stand?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah licks his ding dong.


Ever ride a camel?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but I did ride an elephant. They have very prickly hair it kind of sucked lol

Do you like going to the zoo?


----------



## surfer

no, but i love to ride a camel toe.................................how do you get your mind out of the gutter???????????????????

ps, why does a dog lick his balls?????????????


cause he can


----------



## ~StangChick~

Haha!! I don't think you can get it out of the gutter.. it comes natural.


Do you enjoy silence?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Sometimes after long crazy days! 

How old were you when you got your first job and what was the job?


----------



## william williamson

9, shoveling rock for flat deck roofs in Miami for the next door neighbor Sam Harding, Harding roofing. At 12 I started building homes for Lancaster const. 
I also caught and sold snakes in the Everglades, non venomous to the importers on NW 72 ave by the airport, the rattlers and coral snakes to Bill Haas at the serpentarium. We started doing this when we were old enough to venture off on bike.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*That's cool..Would you like to ask a question?*


----------



## william williamson

Oh, who's lived in another country, how long, where, why?
Do I put down A response also?
I'm waking up in costa now and it's cool. Lol


----------



## Firehazard

william williamson said:


> 9, shoveling rock for flat deck roofs in Miami for the next door neighbor Sam Harding, Harding roofing. At 12 I started building homes for Lancaster const.
> I also caught and sold snakes in the Everglades, non venomous to the importers on NW 72 ave by the airport, the rattlers and coral snakes to Bill Haas at the serpentarium. We started doing this when we were old enough to venture off on bike.


Never, for myself, other than the Kingdom of Hawaii, who was annexed and occupied by force by the U.S. of A 
ALways dreamed of Costa Rica.... all I can do is imagine

9  pulling cat blocks and 8 blocks out from under trailer houses, and under shimming them, swinging a 8lber.... toting blocks to and fro stop and go~ I collected alligator snappers, sofshells, knew where they hatched and sneak down without other kids watchin me, had my own petting zoo full of reptiles and amphibians, .25 cents a tour  I'd collect rare okie stones, petrified wood, and crystals, sell them on our lil po dunk street corner, $5 a rock! Next thing you know ^^^ Im working in gramps contracting business fulltime, ground up houses, modulars, warehouses, etc... roofing and framing at 14 and and kept doin all that by 16 I was bus, kitchen, and waiting tables on the off days at a 4star resturant, anything to bust ass and earn money.

They say there are no snakes in Hawaii.. MY FIRST FULL day I FOUND a SNAKE not saying which island .. Smallest snakes in the world; they've been long over looked. "Chata Snake" I named it, as I discovered it.. kept it in jar, for a lil while but they thought it to be bad omen, we loosed it in the grass. When I get the chance I'll get down there and find one again  I used to catch all sorts of snakes, tarantualas,scorpions, and spiders.. only cause its like they seek me out for warmth... don't have to ever look hard.

Much respect~ mutual interests, hard working ethics.. :cheers:

Don't you love temperature dips, in the summer time... ??? birds, deer, animals all playing out in the field, break from the intense sun of the N. Idaho sky, its nice here today.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I would actually like a steady temp between 75-82 degrees please. 


Will you take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty?


----------



## Firehazard

of course you can tag along.... 
 


would you move to pacific or atlantic islands knowing it would cost ya 1k-5K to ship a dog, who also has to be quarantined for 120days. Before entry into the island(s) or I.E. country? OR would you just find another dog when your there?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh damn, I might pay $1000.00 but no more cuz I probably would not have it. That sucks. I don't know if I would even move..How old is the dog?


----------



## william williamson

My dog 12, the pit is 12, the ACD is almost 15.
FH,Being born in A place where you can touch nature, priceless.
It's amazing to reach the higher levels of humanity through interaction with nature.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

You gotta ask a a question now William Williamson


----------



## william williamson

Oh doggonnit,lol
Who surfs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I will try it.


Is it like skateboarding?


----------



## william williamson

In the fluidity of momentum through body gyration when your in flow, yes.
Who likes to travel?


----------



## ~StangChick~

gyration huh....

I like to travel...anywhere warm.


Do you have any antiques?


----------



## william williamson

No antiques, 
Who has antiques, and which kind?
(my ex had some we collected and I let her keep them)


----------



## surfer

i stood up the first time in 1972, on the coast of nc

been no turning back, rode a shortboard for 30yrs the switched to long board, and love it if i wanted to i could surf at least 3 days a week somewhere.

the county i'm from, we have put some on 'the tour'

buddy pellietier,
ben b.
ty roach,

buddy's got contests named after him [google]
ben was 5th in the world for a while

ty just won longboard title in santa barberra i think

we have SHACKLEFORD BANKS,
CAPE HATTERAS
CAPE LOOKOUT
and CAPE FEAR

SO DONT REALLY NEED TO GO ANYWHERE

dorothy wizard of oz syndrome

have you ever 'SKINNY DIPPED'?????????????????


----------



## ames

Yup we don't have ac up north so the ac when I was growing up was diving in the pool before bed and passing out in from of a box fan in the window. No need for a suit. Ocean skinny dipping freaked me out but we can't see the bottom of the ocean lol.

You ever cliff jumped into a quarry or lake?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope me and heights definitely dont agree.

Would you ever go on a hog hunt with dogs?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Nope me and heights definitely dont agree.
> 
> Would you ever go on a hog hunt with dogs?


No I doubt I would simply because I wouldn't kill what I wouldn't eat.

Are you a slut?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No. Im a whore. Classy but still a whore. I charge a small fee for my services. 


Ever plan out a murder?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I would answer but I believe that makes it premeditation.

Do you prefer a baseball bat or an axe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Both. Break limbs off the "tree" with the bat then cut down the "tree" with the axe then use the axe to turn the "tree" into smaller pieces 

Have a favorite gun? (Mines the walther ppq 40 gen 1 and the ak47)


----------



## Princesspaola21

I miss my gun  I had a .380 semi automatic. Pink of course!! 

What is the best weapon to have? Yes sci fi counts lol,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My best weapon besides myself, and my laser beam eye dogs. It would have to be the pistol. Im surgical up to about 20 yards with it. 

I always wished I could have wolverines metal claws...

Got a favorite comic book?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I don't actually. Comic books are one of the only nerdy habits that I don't have. That's a shitty answer I know lol.

What's your favorite twilight zone episode?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

It was one were two gambler's were playing russian roulette in a casino parking kot amd the gun wouldn't go off. It had the guy from the show "millennium" playing a gambler. Ima feel dumb if that was tales from the crypt instead lol

Favorite 90s tv show?


----------



## william williamson

Hands and feet, fore heading hurts like hell, did it once.

Do you have any ESP type of gifts, instinctually of taught?


Surfer, I was paroled to Wilmington NC, they got some good surf too. Early 1970 was when I started, I was hangin with some guys, they went to the south beach inlet in Miami and it was on. Surfed into my 20's. caught the stretch, stopped, went once in awhile, not much. Now it's me and my longboard. Oh, ANSI surf fish twice A day, morning and evening.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I actually think I do remember that. As soon as I get my Internet running again ill look it up on Netflix lol.

Um I had several but my top faves were Boy Meets World, 3rd rock from the sun, and Hercules LOL.

Favorite actress and why.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Selma hyack. Obvious reasons lol

Miss vhs tapes?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lol!!

Hell yea I do. My DVDs are always skipping. VHS was so much easier! Also you didn't sit on the remote and skip 8 scenes smh.

What's your go to video game system?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

360 and ps2. Working on a n64

Do you ever get scared at the advances in technology over the past 100 years?


----------



## william williamson

No, I've adapted. My friends call me A high tech red neck.
I've got the ipad3, had the 1, waited on the 3, thankfully, the 2 is A pig.
I got A smart phone as soon as they came out. I've now got the Samsung note 2 also. I don't even use the laptop unless sim doing web site work.

What's your present non computer favorite device? 
Mine is my iPad.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My note 2. I love this thing. 

Would you abandon youre whole live now and live a "hobo" life if it ment eternal happiness?


----------



## surfer

i know i'm a little slow, just woke up

baseball bat or ax handle?? 
neither, we went to go collect one time, in j-ville a marine base.

went to the parkin lot and it started, goin against cars to the ground,
my buddy broke off a car antennae, are started swinging, when he got done, it looked like 
someone had taken a straight razor to them.

we didnt know what happened til the way home with the $$$$

but, WOW i had never seen so much blood comin from so many so fast.

hi-tech stuff??????????
i got no shame, i'll tell you i'm the BIGGEST dummy in the room.

i still havent figured out how to post a picture. [quit laffin]

i just bought a 'printer/scanner' y-day only know how to plug in.

DO YOU RESPECT YOUR ELDERS?????????

JTP, yes, i live the life as a 'surf bum' is that the same?????

dont wear shoes as soon as it warms up enuf.
except when at work staight slaps....[flip flops]
only wear 'baggies' [swimsuit]
i get thet dark brown tan, lower back gets black

i dont care about money...........
but dont get it wrong,
i want to get paid tho. and paid good for what i do.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

I respect who ever respects me.


Is Tuesday gone with the wind?


----------



## william williamson

With only A truck and 2 dogs, I've done the hobo thing, no home, no job, doing odd carpentry, I'm fortunate to be A thorough construction worker who's learned all trades except plumbing and electric. Including Steel work and I can build A gunnite pool were I to have the equipment. 
I am living the paradise dream, I am content, tickled like A priest in boys town when I go fishing and surfing, which is every day.
Baggies, that's it. In Costa Rica you don't need the shirt and shoes.

I respect my elders, I engage them to talk when I see them, I am willing to sit for hours and listen to them. I then carry their stories to those who will listen.
I also respect people, anyone I meet. I maintain my place, when I see those who damage others, deceit, hate, meanness, I patiently await them to land on me. I am that guy, the one with nothing to live for. Momma called me the most dangerous person she knew because of that. Folks don't hurt kids, women the elderly when I am in the midst. I respect that segment of life. 
Mine, I've done it all, seen it all, and I'm ready for the Hell call.
" Take me down to the paradise city". My stuff is packed.
Tuesdays, as long as they have the breakfast special it better not go nowhere.

What is your value on life?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love,Honesty & Respect just to name a few. 


Whats for lunch?


----------



## surfer

ww, i'm not waiting for hell to call,
hope the other place does,

but i believe that we are cut from the same cloth, because i believe i could've posted that.

with years life opens up, before 30 i thought i knew a lot,

after 50, i saw just how much i didnt know.

yes, my mother told me the same thing, 'i'm that guy'

take care my friend

day person or night person??????????

i dont like the ones who make me wait til night..........


----------



## Firehazard

surfer thats why I call him Uncle (for respect, and the fact that have the stuff I could've wrote similar myself) ... so yup I respect my elders.. 

I live the life of an island bum as soon as it warms up, "baggies" << yup (board/surf shorts) and slippas (flipflops) ... don't care to much about money, I do value friendship, love, and truth... and I do care if I get paid honestly as well as in full. 

always been a morning person myself.... puddin'
:rofl: 


everbeen head under muddy water to stick your hand in a hole to let a 40lbs fish bite it? Didn't have the nifty cams back then, .. @ 14 .. noodled 40lbs+ flathead, my first... last 17 and only about 35ish...


----------



## surfer

hell nah,
dont want a fish biting me in salt water, daggone sure aint gonna get in freshwater and stick my arm in ones mouth....

can you eat those???

round here theres catfish farms and we eat them,

or is it once they get to big they taste like mud?


----------



## Firehazard

Yeah, we used to set em3ft- 6ft troughs for a week to clear out; filling and pulling the plug on third night or 4th morning... my grampa said they'd use the cellar that got filled with water, and the old farm cistern worked good for that as well. Then hang em like a dear and fillet em.... 

yeah no noodlin' in the drink.. LOL

best reason not leave anywhere but by the ocean ? brah, bra', brahda.....


----------



## william williamson

We noodled in the cape fear river. We actually sunk oak or other hardwood boxes we threw together from pieces, with A door hole, no deeper than arms stretch, few inches short, or the grease 25 gallon drums. We marked ledges.
The murkier the water the better. The catfish aren't muddy. That's A fallacy.
My ex wife's grandfather owns Capt. Jim's catfish farm outside of Wilmington NC on HWY 421 around delco. I have A great story from A day "fishing" there.
We set A trot line for cats and jug fished. Whenever we caught alot we brought the extras over to the Lumbee Rd. where a lot of the older Lumbee Indians lived. They would cook for us, tell stories, not real white man friendly to most. I met some from the dog world. They liked me right good.
Lunch was A peanut butter sandwich and A banana, I brought several jars from the states. It's almost 6 bucks for the 16 oz. jar.
What's for dinner? And who cooks?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im making burgers in the grill, potato salad, fruit salad, and beer. I cook all the time have to or I wouldnt eat lol.

Every been in an igloo?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im making burgers in the grill, potato salad, fruit salad, and beer. I cook all the time have to or I wouldnt eat lol.
> 
> Every been in an igloo?


Hell no! But I was the marriage commissioner at my best friends wedding in Alaska.

Do you scuba dive?


----------



## william williamson

No, free dive spear fishing. Here's my weapon.
Who rides A bike still to get around town?


----------



## ~StangChick~

i guess not many..i ride my bike around the neighborhood though.


Have a BMX?


----------



## william williamson

Not at 53. Here's my beach cruiser. 
Does anyone here make home made beef jerky?


----------



## Darkevs

I do jerk my own beef occasionally............ 

do you own a goat?


----------



## william williamson

Darkevs said:


> I do jerk my own beef occasionally............
> 
> do you own a goat?


 that's plucking feathers where's I come from,lol

No goat, my brother had. I've slept with A few, they were ba-a-a-ad too.
Do you stop to help strangers?


----------



## Darkevs

yes I do and have.

hmmmmmmmmmm, me thinks my jerky answer may give some the wrong impression of me. heehee

anywho................

is the sky Blue right now where you are this instant?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No its white. (Im in doors)

Ever had an alien encounter?


----------



## william williamson

To the east darkness comes over the mountain. Rain. Is gonna soak the jungle.
To the west, blue skies.
Getting ready to throw the board on my Tico hooptie and hit the surf. Then fish A bit if I can get some Lisa's.

Do you like the ocean or lakes and rivers more, fresh or salt?

Edit: no aliens. I felt the hand of God.


----------



## surfer

SALT WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE SMALLEST BLUE MARLIN EVER CAUGHT IN THE TOURAMENT THIS YEAR 468LBS.

being old enuf to be able to drive, 
do you like riding a bicycle??????????

i do....... and i'm fix'n to turn 57

but feel like i'm 27[sometimes]

[well not very often]


----------



## ~StangChick~

i like to ride my bicycle i like to ride my biiiikeeee..lol

*oh the jerkin beef comment was funny*

Can you do pull-ups?


----------



## Darkevs

I am fixin to be 57 soon too. 

and..I have an old bicycle I am fixin to..........fix and ride soon.

no speeds, just forward and backwards, just like they used to be. 

can you bake bread?

dang......slow posting...........

ok, I can do 1 pull up and I can bake bread. 

can you speak another language?


----------



## surfer

yea,
i can speak DIPSHIT 
because sometimes i act like one.

but most of the time i try to speak english.......

havent tried a pull up in a while, i could do 30 at one time 3 different ways 10 of each.

now i have a pair of gravity boots, havent used them yet. has anyone else?????

i'm white, but all my black buddies said i'm built like a blackman.

my good friend was part of the linebacking corps for the N.O. SAINTS 

v. johnson # 53


----------



## hashbrown

surfer said:


> yea,
> i can speak DIPSHIT
> because sometimes i act like one.
> 
> but most of the time i try to speak english.......
> 
> havent tried a pull up in a while, i could do 30 at one time 3 different ways 10 of each.
> 
> now i have a pair of gravity boots, havent used them yet. has anyone else?????
> 
> i'm white, but all my black buddies said i'm built like a blackman.
> 
> my good friend was part of the linebacking corps for the N.O. SAINTS
> 
> v. johnson # 53


Gravity Boots? Why Hell No Pops! I got a 20 year old blonde that keeps my old ass in shape....

Ever run off a batch a shine?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah...


Do you like hashbrowns?


----------



## surfer

ah brah,
my next door neighbor lived by 100yds away.

had the prettiest 3gal copper set-up and a 5gal stainless steel set -up 

he would start about fall and go til christmas, judges, doctors, lawyers, they all made sure they got their gallon for the year.

at that time lived about 1/2 mile off the road, we could see who was comin,

i had about 20 dogs at that time, late 80's

the people were of a different ilk.


question:

are you a day person, or a night person?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ahh wtf do u like hashborwns? lol

Day....

Step in s*it lately?


----------



## william williamson

I can still do about 10 pull ups.
Yes, ran shine when I was in Prison. TheTillery unit, right next to caledonia NC lock down brown.
When I got on the cattle squad, the camp had egg houses, chicken houses, hog lot, cattle ranch with A bull lot. When I got to the cattle lot doing cowboy work. Calving, breeding round p, health stuff, pink eye, blow flys, stuff like that.
Down by the river A guy set up A still. It was pretty neat. We all had to watch it and supply it. I was clean at the time but it was great as another experience in science and then human nature.
Day, night person?
I'm in the middle. I used to be A go machine. Today, I live life when it's happening. If its night or day, I'm doing it.

Anyone ever drag race or street race bikes? Cars?


----------



## surfer

yes, i love 'em if their made right

have i stepped in doo doo lately?

by the way your talkin to me sounds like i just did.....

do you like grits??????????????


----------



## surfer

my sister, one of her sons, drag races harley's, her husband and his brother used to race in myrtle beach, the class under 'jet fuel'

but christopher is all over u-tube winning races he recently won out in ca. and just missed winning a couple weeks ago by something like 1/200ths of a second,

christopher wood drag racing harley's


----------



## william williamson

That's the pro mods, the top funny bikes are way wild. I like the pro mods though because the motors are in the chassis more naturally. You gotta have big balls to ride pro mod and Funny bikes, they literally tote the front tier to the 1000 ft mark. some all the way through the 1/4 mile.only setting it down to stop the bike. The funny bikes, the motors are set back, some guys reverse the heads. Elmer Trett was the first to do that in the 70's.
I am familiar with woods racing. I used to go to all the races around NC tracks, and when I had money from building homes, I traveled several states. I love it.
Grits? Are you kidding? I bring grits, and have folks bring them to me here in Costa Rica.
Parachuting anyone? And nope this dumb old white bread aing jumping outta no perfectly fine airplane.lol


----------



## surfer

yes,ww there is 4 generations of therm woods,

scot was married to my sister, christopher grew up on bikes, he was US moto cross champ at 12, 

now scot customizes bikes nice ones too. his yellow and red bike the 
'CAROLINA COMFORT' made center fold for ez rider

yea christopher he's just as quiet as a person as you ever saw, but when he gets on that bike he's all business thhat bike is huge too with those wheelie bars comin out the back.

between all of them theres 27 harley's , i aint never been on the first one, and dont want to..

question: would you ride a motor cycle???


----------



## redog

I can never come to grips with jumping from a plane. 
WW, I'm an old school drag racer..I spent my weekends as a teen ager around the Kisha bros race car shop on the south side of Chicago. Art and Walt Arfons, airplane Freddie and this guy
http://www.the-rocketman.com/rocket_cars/JET-BIKE-EJ-POTER-2_lg.jpg


----------



## welder

dun it all.......jumped outta planes, copters.

been drag racin all my life.

google .........O.A.T. RaceCars. you r speakin with the owner.

not that it means shi-............lol


----------



## william williamson

Welder, Bro, damnit, it means a lot. The world is full of people like me that want to know what makes people tick. What made them do in one life so to speak, then clean and move, UP.
Not everyone can build A car and make it go straight and fast.
Redog, that is so cool. Look at that thing, that's rebellion. Scoffing in the face of the devil. In today's safety crazy world,you couldn't even drop that off the trailer let alone fire it up, literally and make A pass.
Did anyone regret their past?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love the drags...smell of burnin rubber..jet cars under the stars. hell yes! And Welder is does mean a lot, I think it's great what you do. 

Nah I don't regret anything. 

Do you believe there is a reason for everything?


----------



## Darkevs

I used to.

.....you have to be fluid so you can go with the flow......and you never know were that will take you or for what reason. 

ever pluck a chicken?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I have not plucked a chicken.


Do you have road rage?


----------



## Darkevs

no road rage here. 

I do not drive..............though I do know how to drive.............just never wanted to get out there on the roads.

red or black licorice?


----------



## william williamson

Reason for everything?
I create my fate. 
Yes, even plucked and ate game roosters that didn't game up. My stepfather was A jockey, he's Panamanian. We weren't poor yet because he was from A 3rd world country nothing was wasted. I know how adrenaline laced zero fat meat taste.
I used to get wild over road rage. I never let the driving bother me. Being A short fused junkie animal I did let the rangers affect me. My hand and fist are scarred up from when folks would wave guns, cuss, flop me off or swerve at me in my truck or on my street bike. I would punch out the window, extract them from their ride and bring the circle complete. And more than once I was the one took the beat down. Odds are A funny thing, like fear. When the fear or the odds aren't in your favor your kinda screwed.
Today, I sit back and laugh. I actually do some funny sick stuff to folks today. They always gross out.
Red, I like the black too. As A kid their was this place, Venetian pool in Coral Gables ( google it, it's beautiful) they had about 15 flavors. Red was still master.

Do you believe in re-incarnation?


----------



## Darkevs

i'll let you know about the re incarnation when I get back from where ever I go when the time comes for me to.........go. 

15 flavors!! .......gotta check that out.................learn something new everyday. 

which leads me to my question................

what have you learned Today?


----------



## william williamson

It just dawned on me, I figured out, like 4 seconds prior to clicking back to this post.
Yesterday I went to the beach, only guy out there. Even the locals won't fish dead low tide on A bad moon.
I got me A Lisa, put it out in the surf, 5 minutes, bang, the strike from hell.
Missed it, got another Lisa and it was sucked off by A ray.
I realized just now, enjoying life isn't about timing. Problems aren't about timing. Fate and glory.
Things aren't always controlled by influence. Sometimes my efforts are the greater factor.
I went to bed last night, with an old prayer. " please God just let me pass in my sleep". I sometimes get this wariness and uneasiness that just shakes me from my tree.
Yet I got up and didn't cuss God as I usually do. I looked at my dog, she looked at me with this look of tranquilo, she said to me, in silence, come on daddy, I gotta pee.

We're you to be reincarnated, what would you like to be? I would like to be A hummingbird.


----------



## Darkevs

I would like to be me again, but a different color. 

What was your last dream about?


post #101! cool.............i live on highway 101...............we had a biker group..............named the 101 knights.........


----------



## Princesspaola21

I would be a sparkly pink unicorn with rainbow mane and tail.

How many animals do you have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs

how many animals?

crap, I would have to count them, I think Pearl ate a duck, so....one less duck.

ok....30 chickens, 6 goats (5 of which are due to kid soon), 2 dogs, and 24 ducks, give or take 1.

repeat question.......... What was your last dream about?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sex. I won't go any further.

What's your favorite mixed drink?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Last dream, I don't remember. Like I said, I went to bed on A bad note. 
Animals?
2 dogs, 1 in the states, chica the pit is with me. I don't trust but one other person with her. And we ain't knocking boots anymore.
I don't drink alcohol so it's smoothie

Ever spear fished?


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> Last dream, I don't remember. Like I said, I went to bed on A bad note.
> Animals?
> 2 dogs, 1 in the states, chica the pit is with me. I don't trust but one other person with her. And we ain't knocking boots anymore.
> 
> Ever spear fished?


Spear a lot!

Ever use a sling?


----------



## Darkevs

What's your favorite mixed drink?

chocolate milk.
hahah, just kidding, though I do like it.

right now I like a good rye and ginger, short with 2 ice cubes. 


Ever spear fished?

no, but I am rigging up a frog jig soon. (long story)

ever use a sling?

hmm, lotsa different kinds of slings...............


so I will just say.yes. 


What's your happy song? ( Can't help but smile when you hear it)


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm Awesome....Spose

Have you ever killed an animal on accident and then felt like total shit?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

General question for all,

Do y'all mind that I post A story to the questions?


----------



## Darkevs

me in general do not mind at all, in fact..............i must insist that you keep doing it, if YOU do not mind. 

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## william williamson

With A million bucks, I would take 250 k put it into silver and gold,and put in A few places that I would reveal to no one. It would be my nest egg for need/ emergency.
Then the rest? I would open A drug facility for recovering addicts to help less fortunate folks. I would have A small stipend as pay from kids coming for the states to help maintain the facility.
I would try to keep it as minimal as possible.
Does anyone hand wash their clothes?

And Dark, I'm gonna wait A bit for others to answer the story question.


----------



## Darkevs

well until they do.................my answer is the one we will be going by. haha

and YES, I have washed clothes by hand.

and living off grid...............I do have a washing machine now, but there is way more to using a machine off grid....it is not so automatic without power. 

if you lived off grid, miles from nowhere, do not drive, and you have run out of rolling papers............what do you do?


----------



## william williamson

Back in the day, before I got clean, tampax wrapper, with the name emblazoned on the joint or the bible. I liked rolling big fatties with HOLY BIBLE on the side.
Who takes Cold showers?
I take them here, many Tico houses aren't plumbed for hot water.
Ido everything with tap water.


----------



## william williamson

Here's my answers to some previous questions I was sort of ashamed to post.

Yes HB. My first sling was A bic pen encasement with A large rubber band with string holding the band on. We heeled the rubber band with electrical tape then used the straight long portion of the old thick metal hangers. We hammered down the end flat, cut an arrow shape with wire cutters and used that in the lakes by our house.
We were 5 when we first duplicated out friends larger Hawaiian sling.
He was extremely impressed with the ingenuity from us at such an early age, yet as kids we made and fixed most of the gadgets we fooled around with.
Had to, or go without.
PP, yes, I killed A mourning dove of all things, strung out on cocaine, east Fayetteville, 5 day run, mad, broke, deadly, I was getting onto 301 S and it was in the road on the on ramp. I was winding through the gears, in first, speed shifted through to second, the car didn't pause, as you well know, it lunged, I hit the dove. It got killed instantly, yet it's wing got caught in the grill, it kept flapping up to the hood, I went into such A place emotionally. It took its toll.
I had already been indicted, waiting on jail then prison once the true bill was handed down. I stopped going to the dog spots, didn't want to bring the heat to the dog men and that hurt me. That actually made the using that much more intense. I NEVER went around them old ******** messed up on nothing, not even drinking. I respected them so much. I crushed my life, then the MOURNING DOVE. 
I pulled over, crying, ruined, hopelessly defeated. I prayed on the side of the road cradling that bird, that mourning dove. To this day, that is my defining moment for my recovery. I asked God, Allah, I didn't care, help, relieve me of that way of life


----------



## Princesspaola21

william williamson said:


> Here's my answers to some previous questions I was sort of ashamed to post.
> 
> Yes HB. My first sling was A bic pen encasement with A large rubber band with string holding the band on. We heeled the rubber band with electrical tape then used the straight long portion of the old thick metal hangers. We hammered down the end flat, cut an arrow shape with wire cutters and used that in the lakes by our house.
> We were 5 when we first duplicated out friends larger Hawaiian sling.
> He was extremely impressed with the ingenuity from us at such an early age, yet as kids we made and fixed most of the gadgets we fooled around with.
> Had to, or go without.
> PP, yes, I killed A mourning dove of all things, strung out on cocaine, east Fayetteville, 5 day run, mad, broke, deadly, I was getting onto 301 S and it was in the road on the on ramp. I was winding through the gears, in first, speed shifted through to second, the car didn't pause, as you well know, it lunged, I hit the dove. It got killed instantly, yet it's wing got caught in the grill, it kept flapping up to the hood, I went into such A place emotionally. It took its toll.
> I had already been indicted, waiting on jail then prison once the true bill was handed down. I stopped going to the dog spots, didn't want to bring the heat to the dog men and that hurt me. That actually made the using that much more intense. I NEVER went around them old ******** messed up on nothing, not even drinking. I respected them so much. I crushed my life, then the MOURNING DOVE.
> I pulled over, crying, ruined, hopelessly defeated. I prayed on the side of the road cradling that bird, that mourning dove. To this day, that is my defining moment for my recovery. I asked God, Allah, I didn't care, help, relieve me of that way of life


Wow good story. I was just asking because I slammed on my breaks to avoid hitting a turtle yesterday and slowly went over him with a tire on each side and the damn thing raised his head up and I killed him.  I balled like a little baby I felt so bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Poor turtle, I'm A phib and rep guy. Amphibians and reptiles.
I always stop to move them from the road. Wing from Miami, alotof water and swamp we were always shooing or moving stuff.
At least you were conscious of the effort:thumbsup:.


----------



## surfer

wow brah,
i know you know now, i was in that circle of ********,

yea, i dont drink either the day i turned 30 i pretty much sit evrything down,

that was 27yrs ago, damn, goes by quick,

when ever i got around the dogs, we stayed, stone cold sober,

was always to much ridin on it.

those men were good men, so many are gone now,

but i feel ya, brah


----------



## Princesspaola21

william williamson said:


> Poor turtle, I'm A phib and rep guy. Amphibians and reptiles.
> I always stop to move them from the road. Wing from Miami, alotof water and swamp we were always shooing or moving stuff.
> At least you were conscious of the effort:thumbsup:.


Oh yea I ALWAYS swerve to go around them and if I'm by myself I stop and take them across to the side of the road that they are heading. I have a soft spot for all animals. Unfortunately there was a car behind me and 2 on the other side of the road so the only choice I had was to go over slow and I got him. I almost threw up I felt so bad. Hell a couple of my friends will tell ya I break for wooly worms and frogs both. I hate killing animals.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

PP, Here in Costa Rica it's the red crabs, similar to the ones on Christmas Island but not near as thick. They scurry so quickly. It's like dodge ball with ping pong balls shot out of A cannon.
Yes Surfer, and I do share it openly. I may be the only text for recovery someone sees so I am honest with that portion of my life. Actually, I'm not too reserved anymore with anything.
Also, I was 28 the last time I went to the barns. I would hear the passings of the gentlemen. And they WERE gentleman.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I actually pulled over the other day and picked a turtle up that was in the road before he got smushed.....Nxt day I drive by and there is a squished one. 


Ever have a perfect day at the beach?


----------



## Firehazard

Almost everytime I go to the beach ... 

ever seen the moon and the sun in the sky at the same height and angle ?? Yesterday at around this time maybe a lil later... It was, I was with a large group on the beach honoring the summer soltice.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I did notice it yes. My daughter always notices the moon when you can see it in the daytime.


Do you weigh yourself weekly?


----------



## william williamson

This solstice is the once in this lifetime experience. The moon and the sun will never be closer.
It took its toll on the tide on the pacific down here. Today, just an hour or so ago, I would cast my free line finger mullet out and it would land at 9 o'clock and in 5-6 seconds it was at 6 o' clock. No exaggeration.
Question,
Sunrise or sunsets? I like sunrise surfing, sunsets fishing.
Surfing it sets an active pace for the day. Fishing,I pray and put the sun to rest.
I believe in paying homage anytime I am in the presence of the rising,or setting sun. 
Many cultures believe the sun to be life before fire and water.
Without the sun you would have neither.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Both! For different reasons  sun rises for hikes and sun sets for picnics

Mac or PC?


----------



## william williamson

Ipad3 love it.
Are you A big app gamer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No.


Do you keep it real?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

24/7 365

Do you find that a respectable trait?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yes I do.

What's your favorite board game?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Yes, it should be obvious, the real. Yes respectable!
Scrabble, love me some words.
Were you good in math?
I wasn't until I started to sling dope, no shit.


----------



## ~StangChick~

HA! no I hate math. I always liked English best.


Did you kill any bugs today?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes ants and some worms while fishing. 

Thats how I got good at fractions WW.lol

sodoku, crosswords, or word search?


----------



## william williamson

Word search.
Do you use A dictionary often?
As A kid I was made to read A dictionary and encyclopedias as A kid. To the point I liked reading them


----------



## surfer

this is actually called a 'super moon' its closer to the earth than normal'

it looks awesome tonite

WW

DAWN PATROL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GETS ME READY FOR THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i dont have anything to prove to anyone, so for me its 

offshore lightly 4-6 with the occasionall 8' sneakin thru.

i ride a 9'0" and when i hit the lip i can get 7' out of the water, 
about 12 seconds so you can just about walk out 

i'm sure you've heard about 'SHACK' i see it every day.

but your in the spot, for me, if i didnt have dogs thats where i'd either there or my friend opened a surf camp in nicuragua, and thats looks like a good spot also.


----------



## william williamson

Nicaragua can be sketchy. Living there can literally go south in A moment. I've heard stories, and met one guy here, like met him and heard his story. He sold out here, went up, spent 4 years building A small gig. One of the high up in the military had A nephew, beach bummish, decided he liked what ****** had, they ousted him off his property with what he had in his pockets.
Their was A cattle rancher, same deal. And he was A countryman. He told them he wouldn't sell. 3 seconds later him, his wife and son were warm corpses.
I just want my little piece of biz to roll just enough I can eek out A smile and survive.
Help some folks with their demons, become A better person to those I come into contact with.
I have let go of so much strife in the last several years.
We aren't supposed to live with negative emotions.
I try to love folks like I love my dog. And treat others as well as I treat my dog. She is my measuring stick today. She is peaceful, won't strike unless she's confronted and absolutely loves everyone.
Like the old sayin goes, I want to be everything my dog thinks I am. I mean that sincerely.
Theirs some dogs down here singing rock and roll bro. I haven't been to any of the shows. Now I'm curious about it.
I only got 1 gun, A new 9'6". In time ill get more. Gotta skin the cat some.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I do not use a dictionary maybe the online type here and there. 


Do you light off your own fireworks on the 4th of July?


----------



## ames

No cause they are illegal in my state so why bother lol. No fun and a waste of money. Not looking forward either from flag day to mid august at the beach at my house asshats come and illegally set them off. Gargamel hates them and I work nights so I feel bad for him poor pooch. It sucks.

Why do people feel the need to annoy strangers and other people with fireworks instead of just going to a place that legally displays them lol Why waste all that money for 2 seconds of fun? Never got setting them off one at a time in a lame display lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah that's one of the laws I break along with half of this state. I just love lighting them off and hearing a huge bang. Its a rush. I am fu*ked huh? lol


----------



## william williamson

Well, it's like folks sitting around drinking, smoking dumb dumb munchie bud, spending money,,, they ain't got most of the time.
I used to be the clown.
Today, I ask why?
The few drunk and junks I know that can afford it far outweigh the ones that can't.
Could be the same ratio to those who enjoy fireworks for whichever reason they CHOOSE.
I also do not know ONE single person f2f that partakes that either doesn't transport, purchase or get out where they either drive or could catch A beef with public intox, or public nuisance. I do despise the drunk stumbling around trying to fight or annoy other people.
Everyone is susceptible to some degree of failure. I am, driving to slow, double parking for A pastelito, riding my bike onto the sidewalk to lock it up for A meeting.
It's taking " human potential movement" and progressing to "humanistic perspective" or staying in the same general " inductive reasoning".
It's just A whole lot easier to slide through than wind up.

So, do you slide through? Or wind up?


----------



## Darkevs

I have not yet found my purpose in life.............. I am just sliding through life. 

still hoping and wishing I will wind up with a purpose, a reason for being 'here'..............

but content now if I do not.

does that make any sense? (and yes, that is my question.)


----------



## william williamson

Yeah, it makes sense.
When you've come into view of the end of the road you'll have been down side roads, side tracks, detours and all other sorts of track behind you.
When your in that view, you'll have an epiphany, it will come clear.
Momma used to say, boy you ain't gonna make all good decisions all the time, when you do, capitalize on them and when you don't, turn the pain or disruption into A learning curve.
Often, I see folks do he same thing over and over expecting different results.
What country, continent would you like to visit? Me, Africa.


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> Yeah, it makes sense.
> When you've come into view of the end of the road you'll have been down side roads, side tracks, detours and all other sorts of track behind you.
> When your in that view, you'll have an epiphany, it will come clear.
> Momma used to say, boy you ain't gonna make all good decisions all the time, when you do, capitalize on them and when you don't, turn the pain or disruption into A learning curve.
> Often, I see folks do he same thing over and over expecting different results.
> What country, continent would you like to visit? Me, Africa.


I wish I was in Orange Walk Belize at the moment a good friend of mine was killed there last week. Would like to see his family.

Ever eat chicken feet?


----------



## william williamson

HB, condolences and Godspeed. 
Noooo, just never got to chicken feet. The Cubans and Caribbean folk always had ju-ju sanataria curses planned for them.
Ever eat frog legs?
Yes, I have.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but I would. I would like to travel the world and try all the weird shit thats offered. 

Would u try human if it was on the menu?
(I would)


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> HB, condolences and Godspeed.
> Noooo, just never got to chicken feet. The Cubans and Caribbean folk always had ju-ju sanataria curses planned for them.
> Ever eat frog legs?
> Yes, I have.


I went to jail over frog legs! no shit.

ever sky dive?


----------



## william williamson

No sky divi g for skeepy!
You been on A airboat? If'n ya went to jail for legs, I'm bettin...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No i havent 


Howd my cannibal qurstion get skipped? Lol


----------



## surfer

i like slidin thru,

i did the wind up and work all the time,
you know what it got me? nothin

now whats at the end i aint really worried about, we all come to the same end,

its the journey gettin there, my whole outlook is to try to be happy,

if you can do that, you got it better than most of the people out there.

it goes by quick, and i mean quick,


----------



## Darkevs

edit to ad. surfer...that is what I do all day......be happy.........but I keep thinking I am missing 'something'...... can someone be too happy? (and No need to answer)

eat human flesh?

No, not me.

name one of these fish species.  and yes, I did catch them.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Red snapper?? Whatever they are, that is cool  I love fishing! 

Biggest fish you ever caugh?


----------



## Darkevs

yes, red snapper, a couple of ling cod and a rock cod.
reeled the big snapper up from almost 350 feet down, my arm is just now feeling better.

the biggest fish I ever caught was so big it tipped the boat over and then came back and swallowed it................ hahahah

cucumber sandwich or fried chicken?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Fried chicken !!!!!!!

What's the craziest thing you've seen deep fried?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Snickers bar, battered and fried.
Ever have fried ice cream?


----------



## Darkevs

not yet. I keep wanting to...........


What is the best gift you were ever given?


----------



## william williamson

Now ya see, that's not A fair question for me.
I've never had A family with values and love. Without favoritism, nor A relationship that had someone who would or could buy something I could value or appreciate. All the things I've ever valued are things I've obtained or purchased for myself.
The closest, is my freedom from active addiction.
It's like summer solstice all year long for the last 24 years 9 months 8 days.

Scared of dentist or doctors?


----------



## Lacy Lou

Hate going to the dentist which I will have to do in the next couple of days because one of my molars broke. However, I like going to see my doctor. He is a hunk, a really good doctor, and cares about his patients a lot. He is really very nice. Been going to him about 7 years now. See him kind of makes everything painless.      


What is your biggest fear?


----------



## william williamson

The fear of crushing my one true gift. Going back to active addiction.
How do you like your fish cooked?


----------



## Darkevs

salmon steak, cast iron frying pan, outside fire.little butter and salt. YUMMY!!!


What did you do on your 16th birthday?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I hardly recall.


Do you thin earth is the insane asylum for the universe?


----------



## william williamson

16 b-day, it was the usual s. fl. night. Some chaos, getting beer, getting high, being kids.
As the only evidenced living beings, earth is just A place where we are. As to insane? Asylum? We would be insane wherever we were.

Do you like parties?




Climb up my leg and have A ball


----------



## Darkevs

not a party girl, I tried to when I was younger, it just was.......boring for me. I am uncomfortable in crowds...........its why I do not do Facebook. 

If you could learn one new skill, what would it be?


----------



## ~StangChick~

welding...maybe welder could help me out.

_You are not alone I don't do facebook either._

Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## william williamson

I don't know which skill. I've been A const. Worker that's done from industrial, commercial, residential. Am well versed in many trades.
At 53 I don't think I want any more skills.
Now, had you asked "ability"? I would want to communicate better with people and have my words better understood and words coming at me that I internalize them better.
I want to be more human. 

I had A nice weekend, which is what I do all week long also, I am blessed.

Are you blessed? Why?
I am, I'm alive.


----------



## Darkevs

I am blessed to be able to live the way I choose too.

sometimes I do not know what day it is and I do not care. 

do you like yourself?


----------



## william williamson

No, most days I ask WHY!? When I wake up.
It is A reiteration of my previous post. I'm often misunderstood. Folks think I'm angry often, I'm not. I'm passionate about things. Things, people, subjects, recovery, social dynamics.
If you could be someone else, who?
I like Ghandi or Mandela, who is really sick right now. He may not make it.


----------



## Darkevs

william, if you do not like you, why should anyone else like you? do not answer, just think about it.



hmmmm, I used to think anyone else would be better.

now, I do not know who I would rather be. I will think about it.


do you keep track of time, check your watch all the time, etc.?


----------



## william williamson

The only time now that matters is 10 am mon.-sat. After that time isn't A measurable commodity. I do live freely.
How much sleep do folks get? I don't sleep as much now as when I was going and working.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I need like 8 hours to feel alive. lol



Favorite classic rock song?


----------



## william williamson

I guess it isn't hard for me to see this as my favorite.
For obvious reasons.

Old hot rods or new hot rods? (Cars)
Old school for me.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Old, no doubt. I love Poison seen em a few times live.


Have you been to Sunset Strip?


----------



## william williamson

No, haven't been. Practically lived on ft lauderdale strip. Where spring break was. During its heyday.

Do you watch judge Judy.


----------



## Darkevs

I used to until I lost the channel she was on, now I just have the 1 channel and she is not on it. in fact, not much is. 

Pearl the pitbull just farted, can you guys smell it? you should be able to..........right about.............now!

no more raw ducks for her. 

jeesuz murphy...................nasty one..............


question...........


ever watch..............The Life of Brian?


----------



## william williamson

Pits for some reason have the fug nastiest, stankenest ferts of any animal.
No life of Brian, no clue what it is.
Would you put your dog down if it became HA?
I would, I've actually downed A few that I had for more than A year.
I do not abide tring to manage A biter.
The neighborhood kids and folk don't deserve the results when...
Not " if " when...


----------



## Darkevs

yes I would. have not had to, but I would.

(life of brian............monti python movie.)

sweet or salty foods, which do you prefer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

salty...im on a diet so I cant eat any salt damnit.


Have a favorite piece of jewelry?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dnt wear jewelry. 

Favorite sports team?


----------



## Darkevs

I do not watch team sports...........

do you eat breakfast or just grab a cup of coffee?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I eat 5 egg whites and 2 pieces of plain wheat toast..coffee as well w/ agave nectar & fat free cream.


Could eat that everyday?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nope, I could not eat that every day. 

Have you ever been sky diving?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No...


Do you enjoy Thunder & Lightning?


----------



## william williamson

Love the clap of thunder and the crack of lightning.
Here in Costa Rica it's rainy season, we call it Green Season.
It rains every day, we have flooded banks, lotsa thunder and lightning, the power goes out ALL the time.

Do you walk from dry house to go out in the rain to walk or ride A bike to town?
I've learned to do that here. It is so nice and refreshing to ride into A balmy rain and soak up one of the many gifts of nature.


----------



## ~StangChick~

No..maybe I should try it.


Do you think marijuana should just be legal in all the states?


----------



## Darkevs

yes.


ever watched the sun come up or go down? I mean really waited to see it!


----------



## ~StangChick~

I seen both..yes!


Do you have a sick sense of humor?


----------



## william williamson

Marijuana legal? Nope, then that's going to open the door to an already perverse community.
People are already lying about this or that to get A "medical marijuana" card. Then what's going to happen, there's gonna be alot more, MORE folks getting on medicaide and welfare for these phantom ailments.
I've been following the whole issue as it unfolds and theirs alot of shady things going on.
I'm A fisherman and I surf so I've seen my share of sunsets and sunrises. And being in Florida, when we fish the west coast we see plenty of sunsets.
Yes, sick sadistic wild sense of humor and not to guarded with my words most of the time.
Would you get A " medical marijuana" card if pot were legal where you were at for medicinal purposes?


----------



## Darkevs

no.

Pitbulls come in oh so many different colors/markings.

which is your favorite?


----------



## william williamson

I've got A blue fawn brindle now. 
My favorite, what I've liked the most, the yellow with the black mask.
What other breed would you have besides A pit? 
I have an ACD and I will replace him with another. He's 14 and amazing.
He does well with pits as A companion, tough yet knows when to check. He's had 2 pit sisters, this dog is his 3rd.


----------



## Darkevs

I like black masked dogs too, had a real dark red wheaten Rhodi year ago with a nice black mask.

I have had dobes for over 35 years.

Pearl has lived with dobes for almost 10 years.

very different dogs in some ways, but they make a good team.

Ever broke your toe?


----------



## william williamson

A lil' more'n A break, and I've also broken my left big toe kicking football field goals barefooted.
What's the terrain like where you live? I'm in jungle, mountains and ocean.


----------



## ~StangChick~

OK dude I did not want to see that!! LOL


Do you wear sunscreen?


----------



## Darkevs

holy mackerel, must be a story there.

at least you have less toe nails to trim. 

I live on the west coast of BC, about 500 ft above sea level, ocean near by, mountains too! not too hot, not too cold, just the way I like it.

oops..

sunscreen.never used to, but either the sun is getting closer or my skin is getting thinner, but I use sunscreen now until I get a good base then.i go dark.....I tan easily, rarely burn.


----------



## ~StangChick~

What nationality are u?


----------



## Darkevs

born, raised and live in Canada.

father Austrian

mother English and some kinda Canadian crossbred. 

dang I forgot to ask a question last time.

do you have goldfish?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, but I have a beta fish. Also have a corn snake, bearded dragon, & a snapping turtle.


Have any reptiles?


----------



## surfer

love sittin in the water on my board watchin the sun come up,

thats dawn patrol, especially if there's waves,

when you get in the water there is nothing else that enters your mind,

for me its total focus, thats just what works best for me,

i stood up the first time in 1972, and got hooked,


do you believe that there is something better when we leave here?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Surfer you skipped half the godamn questions. lol

Yes, I think there is something better.

Do you make sure you are on the last page before u post?


----------



## surfer

it dosent do that automatically???????????????

ya'll are goin to fast for me,
by the time i read and post by the time i get threw typing i'm waaaay behind,

there's already 10 questions then i got to go back and read then by the time i get to the last one its already something else

or this GS-17 could have something to do with it

did your momma teach you its not polite to point and laff???????????


----------



## william williamson

I scroll down to previous post to catch all the questions on the response page.

No reptiles, my last was A venomous Tersio Pelo snake. Herein Costa Rica. I caught it in my yard.
Never use sun block.
No goldfish, last goldfish we had we got feeders and used them for fish bait.
I want to believe theirs something better when I leave.
Momma was A sick you know what about laughing at people. We were born crippled, wore cast, then braces til we were 7 to get our feet turned around.
Momma didn't tolerate us making fun of color, race, language, disabilities,cops, etc.
She would beat us stupid had she A thought we did that.
To this day I am still aware of them small lessons.

Do you still trust most folks? I do, I want to believe folks will treat me well.


----------



## Darkevs

Yes.

people tell me I am too trusting.

can't help it, it is how I am 'built'. 

have you ever built something like a shed with nothing but hand powered tools and your own power?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, and until I was 12 when I worked with roofers, for the first 3 years I had to use hand tools to do wood roof deck repairs.
When I got to use tools I had earned the right, which came respect along with it.
I can build anything today. 

Have you or had you A family member with severe mental or physical disabilities?
I have. a brother that died with spinal meningitis, and now, my Prather is an extreme paranoid schizophrenic. 
Want to talk about tough. I have to take breaks from him, like I am now.
He's bigger than I am, and can be very dangerous.


----------



## Darkevs

no.

not sure I could deal with what you have, and are.

you are a stronger person than me.

and I think you need a Big GoPitbull Group Hug.

do you not think so, will?



my question................

do bugs......bug you?


----------



## william williamson

Thanks, and being able to login and just share inanimately with folks helps. It's nice. I like to share time with folks. Listening to them and bringing A seeking spirit to them when they don't feel it.

Do,you like fast motorcycles and/or 4 wheelers? I do.


----------



## American_Pit13

4 Wheelers! 


What states have you been too?


----------



## william williamson

Ok, haven't been to Utah, all the top states from Wisconsin to Washington state. Then Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska and Maine. It's easiertodoit that way,lol oh, Hawaii and Alaska also.
If you could live outside the US, where and why?
Me, I've lived in A 3rd world Latin country.mwould ow choose Africa. For its diversity of climate, nature and people.
I would try to visit it all.


----------



## william williamson

And no, bugs do not bug me. 
Lol


----------



## Darkevs

me too, I think when you get into your 50's...............you 'change', I think for the better. You finally feel you want to share your life experiences and spread what you have learned. I ...better quit babbling. 

I would rather walk anywhere than ride anything.

cannot 'hear' the bush when on or in a motor run machine.

but I do love the sound of a Harley and the old hot cars from high school years.

hm, did that answer your question?


question............. anyone have a goat? 

CRAP!!!

my internet connection is irregular at best today, disregard the above post and I will try and catch up to this thread......soon. 

every time a mouse farts I lose the connection today.


----------



## surfer

i dont even know where the mason/dixon line is, 
but i can tell you i've never been north of it.

when i was 16 i hitched hiked to ca. by myself took interstate 10

then a couple years later did it again, this time took interstate 20

aint really to adfraid of any animal i've come in contact with so far,

especially dogs, whenever i meet a new one its like this an understanding,

dont mess with me and i wont kill you.

my whole life i've had a bond with dogs tho, even when we had 'rabbit dogs'

everyone would say 'what do you do sleep with those dogs?'

but didnt need to i understood them and they understood me.

and we culled those, just like trhe 'bulldog men' 

if they didnt hunt, they didnt come home.

can someone tell me why, 
i missed the good stuff??????????????????????????????????/

stang and princess???????????????????????

yes, i've been building multi-million dollar custom homes since the 70's

about 6yrs ago went on my own and now do the one-man gang thing.

like that better, i get to do what i want, when i want now.

i dont answer to anyone now.

stang and princess i'm still waiting for your answer..........................

if your embarassed, you can pm me a picture of the 'good stuff'

hash cant be the only one that gets to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

1st off I never posted a pic!! LOL. You can click my name and see my profile pic I guess.

I love Motorcycles, we have a 98 Springer loud as shit ..rough ride to but hey its a real bike. My son has been racing MX since he was 5 we always have dirt bikes. My brother does the 4 wheeler thing. Hell if it has a motor and goes fast I like it. I am an adrenaline junkie as they say.


*Are you an adrenaline junkie?*


----------



## william williamson

Darkevs said:


> every time a mouse farts I lose the connection today.


Then A farting mouse must live in my wireless box cause my service drops constantly here. It's A Costa Rica thing.
Like when it rains. Ya say to yourself, when will the power go off, and for how long. Not I wonder if the power will go off this time.
Here in 2007 the power company was embroiled with the country over A rate hike. The country said they couldn't raise rates.
The power company started shutting the power off at 4 pm as they told them they would. They blacked out the whole country. They did it on wed. Thurs. and fr. For 3 hrs each day. They got the signed agreement the evening of the Fr..
I thought that was really cool. You as A government can only push companies, entities, people as far as THEY will let you.


----------



## william williamson

~StangChick~ said:


> Hell if it has a motor and goes fast I like it. I am an adrenaline junkie as they say.
> 
> *Are you an adrenaline junkie?*


I love that I am and have always been. I actually almost wrote A story about the Everglades, swamp gadgets and airboats, realized some folks don't like stories. So I deleted it. I'll just carry the fond memory for Masef, lol

They create one uppin.
I like my " below others status, lol only I know better.

Are you self deprecating?


----------



## ames

Sometimes depends on the situation I guess.

Do you think people who have never left the country they were born in have the right to say anything about how other countries live?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## william williamson

"Do you think people who have never left the country they were born in have the right to say anything about how other countries live?"

Absolutely not. I also don't think folks that move to other countries, regardless of their wealth or status should be allowed to make slurs or political feedback fervor against the country they move to.
I am A very passionate man about this.
After living in Costa Rica off and on for the last several years, I LOATHE the loudmouth rich Americans, Canadians and Europeans that come here and try to flex their muscles.
I am always hearing such crap from these people. Either shut up and live or go back and fight politics and change in your own country. It poisons the atmosphere to be somewhere and hear some ****** white trash rich a$$clown spouting about the food, service, how they operate banks, power companies, infrastructure etc. 
they should make me honorary evicter for A week. I'll thin this sucker out.
I get tired of hearing them Brits that come to the US, they can't get financial support from their fame like they can from Americans,so they come to the US, suck up dollars, then pi$$ off with their mouths about economics and politics.
I say red their a$$es and send them home, first freeze their accounts and up their bung.
I've earned my stripes to have this conversation by living abroad. I've been had my house robbed, stuff pilfered, they run all sorts of petty scams, ask me, really ask me what I think? Don't ask, I'll tell you.
OH WE'LL, it's Costa Rica, I protect myself against big impact crime and deal with what comes down the pike. I'm A whole lot happier here than I am in the states. Unless I live in Miami, which I can't do as I have A pit. So, it's Costa Rica. Good surf, fishing and exploring.

Should the US remove dissenters from other countries?


----------



## Darkevs

hmmm, don't know as I am Canadian and do not like telling others what to do in their country. 

seriously though..................live and let live is my motto, but if anyone tries to tell me what to do on my own land, then I will show them where the Bear shi! in the buckwheat.

old question, but really, why cant we all just get along?


----------



## ames

Nah that's what makes us great IMO removing those who disagree will never get the conversations started that help change the way we live. And since most are all immigrants or descendants of immigrants (sadly except a few who belong here and were here first) it makes it interesting. As a proud contrarian, how boring if there was nothing to "talk" about?!

Should Texas be its own country?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah, but is everything bigger in TX?


----------



## ames

Nah, Just the amount of executions lol

Isn't it wonderful that DOMA was stuck down!!!!! Yay for civil rights for all!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## william williamson

Dar, I wasn't slighting, I've had Canuck friends since I was A jit. They came down often for working vacations. I carried Sheetrock and cleaned out houses they hung board in. They never scolded us for our ways. We them either. And these tough old guys were rough, rigid and demanding of us. I recognized the ethics of work so I adhered to their principles.
Dar and Ames, I don't like the criticism without solution. It's one thing to be objectionable as A source to A conversation. Offering ideals and solutions in the way we manage isn't wrong. It's how it's gone about.
As to immigrants, I object to illegal immigrants. Here in Costa Rica I am getting my residency status, I could be illegal, it's not hard really. Yet that's not right.
The country has A standard and it's the law of the country, which essentially was born from several cultures landing from other places to form the now and present Govt. and it's rules.
I don't believe In free rides and program exploitation, which many illegals perpetrate.

Texas is its own country,lol
What is your favorite ice cream?


----------



## william williamson

I believe anyone should be allowed to marry any way they want.


----------



## Darkevs

will, I know you weren't....slighting.

I agree with where you are coming from.

I was just pulling your leg a little. 

I LOVE Vanilla ice cream.

what do you think about invasive foreign plant species?


----------



## surfer

our motto is

"we dont care how you do it up north"

we have so many yankee's come down her and say they love it.

so they move here then try to change everything,

WW, if you were in nc. for any length of time, you know how we roll here.

yes i agree after 50 you kind of look at life a little different.
i aint lookin to fight everyone that disagree's with me like i used to do.

now i see we all have an outlook on life, but yours dosent have to be like mine,

it dosent mean either one of us is wrong just different.

i actually like meeting people from 'off', to hear their stories of life where they were at.

stang:

this is my question,

CAN YOU BELIEVE WHEN YOU STARTED THIS THREAD THAT IT WOULD TURN IN TO THIS????????????????????????

well done.


----------



## william williamson

You got me figured out huh?
Not big about invasive species of any sort. In south Florida we have plants and trees, the maleluka, the Australian pine, Russian red pepper tree just to name A few.
Pythons and boa constrictors in the glades, also several species of Chameleons, theirs A colony of cobras in the west Homestead Miami area, and I don't know how many species of iguanas and other predatory lizards.
Then theirs the fish, snake heads, peacock bass, cichlids, about 15 species, some eels, and now the Lion fish in the ocean.
I am amazed at how many species and sub species their are. I'm not crazy about it. Being from old Miami prior to the invasion, it's changed the face of its natural beauty.

Are y'all holiday, birthday celebratory type folk?
I'm not, been dumped and or scolded for forgetting birthdays and don't like to really celebrate any holiday.
I watched more of the Miami heat parade and celebration in the few short days since they won the championship than I've done for the last 5 years of ALL celebrations. I've slept through Christmas, New Years and July 4 for so long it ain't even funny. 
Well,yes it is, lmmfno,,,


----------



## ames

Miami heat celebration was a joke! Like 10 people showed up it seemed lol. Yes I partake in festivities and try to remember birthdays and what not. Christmas is about family and love and getting together just like thanksgiving is for me. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.

And being from Boston I HATE being called a Yankee. Screw the Yankees! Call me a northerner or a masshole don't call me a stankee!!!

What is your favorite holiday?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

4th of July baby!! 

Yes Surfer I knew my thread would succeed. lol

You going down in a blaze of glory?


----------



## william williamson

Surfer, lived in the eastern area, Fayetteville-nam, shallotte, and Wilmington for 22 years.
It really sucked, just really, that frigging line, always started with "back home we" I cut them off and say, " you like it back home so much mf, take 95 north".
I directly reflect my dislike in how I live here. I live in A Tico house, no hot water, or plumbing for it, hand wash clothes, theirs no plumbing for A washer, in A Tico neighborhood, with Tico neighbors.
A few post up I stated how I felt about country infiltrators going to other countries pressing their views on the natural citizens political and social lives. I LOATHE that.
I'm like that in the states. I've watched Shallotte turn completely non southern socially and economically.
You should also see south Florida. You think it's bad in your neck of the woods, we got no more south Florida ******** along the ocean. The only ones in the south area are cattle ranchers around lake Okechobbee.

American by birth, southern by the grace of God


----------



## william williamson

ames said:


> Miami heat celebration was a joke! Like 10 people showed up it seemed lol. Yes I partake in festivities and try to remember birthdays and what not. Christmas is about family and love and getting together just like thanksgiving is for me. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.
> 
> And being from Boston I HATE being called a Yankee. Screw the Yankees! Call me a northerner or a masshole don't call me a stankee!!!
> 
> What is your favorite holiday?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That's what folks say, yet the route was several miles long the colosseum had A big crowd, and it was held on the first day of the work week.
During the games they had to cordon off several locations around Miami miles and miles away from the facility because of crowd gathering.
It was almost as bad as when 9/11 took place. Miami was nothing but vigil after vigil for months.
Also after the last game they had to shut down many of the places the players went to along south beach and Miami beach. They stopped traffic miles from the heartbeat. 
It's silly to think, of all the places and people, Miami not being passionate about A win like that. Thems some ego maniacs down there. They ain't gonna shut up for nothing about it.
Like when the marlins actually beat the Yankees for the pennant. It was our pride, A 78 million dollar salaried team beat A 268 million dollar salaried franchise. The marlins were out priced, we were NOT outplayed. 
We did the spanky the yanky.
American by birth, southern by the grace of God.


----------



## Darkevs

going down in a blaze of glory........not sure....will have to see. 

figured anyone out? not likely. 

holidays.............every day is a holiday, a blessing.

but no, I am also one who does not look forward to birthdays, Christmas, etc.. 

I think we need some couches and a coffee pot in this thread. 

what day is it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

HUMP day

gonna hump today?


----------



## surfer

'goin down' in a blaze of glory

'hump day'................

what you thinkin about....................just sayin

question:

what did you dream about last nite?????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

WTF u think im thinking? LOL

Last night, hmmmmm don't remember.

Do you forget shit easy?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, I forget easily. 

Are you A doom and gloom person, or A,,, man, I. Gonna do better next time?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Gotta do better next time...


Favorite horror flick?


----------



## surfer

gonna do better next time.

i wish i wasnt, but when i lose, i like to know why i lost,

then i'll work on that it becomes 'muscle memory'

when my ADHD kicks in, it will rule me til i'm perfect.

how did you feel looking at that 'super moon' last week

made me think, that when you look at the big picture,

how small we are, in the scheme of things.

but we had a double multi-colored rings around the moon.

with the storms going offshore


----------



## william williamson

All the old Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, Boris Karloff Lon Chaney and Lon Chaney jr movies.
The Frankenstein, sone of, bride of,etc.
The best was Lon Chaney jr. The werewolf. It scared the poo doo out of me.
We had as kids the masterpiece horror movies on Saturday night in Miami on channel 23. You had to have the antennae just right for reception. tV's were all black and white which made it so much more sinister.
Momma would let us stay up I til 3am when they went off. Sometimes if she had an extra 50-75 cents she would take us to Royal Castle for nickel burgers and nickel Birch Beer. That was 46 years ago.

Do you have A favorite western? Mine is John Wayne in the movie the Cowboys.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well I caught myself watching The Train Robbers not to long ago and hell it was a good movie.

Do you know where the pilgrims landed in 1620?


----------



## william williamson

No, Ido remember they actually landed somewhere else and went to Plymouth.
I think. Don't quote me. Momma had us ta read encyclopedias and pages from A dictionary prior to kicking our butt onto our shoulders.

Do you have Native American friends? Or are you blooded?
No blood, lots of real close friends for well over 40 years.


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> No, Ido remember they actually landed somewhere else and went to Plymouth.
> I think. Don't quote me. Momma had us ta read encyclopedias and pages from A dictionary prior to kicking our butt onto our shoulders.
> 
> Do you have Native American friends? Or are you blooded?
> No blood, lots of real close friends for well over 40 years.


Wife is a member of the Cherokee nation yep blonde headed Indian.....
Ever spend any time in Alaska?


----------



## william williamson

No, laws ha marcy, how do I wanna go. Got A FB friend in recovery that's there. He swears ill like it and would fit right in. Them Alaska folks is tough. Gotta be.

Ever been in A boat that capsized?
I have, 2. One airboat, one bay boat.


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, that would suck. 

Ever go on a canoe trip? I did that in Saco Maine..fun shit.


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> No, that would suck.
> 
> Ever go on a canoe trip? I did that in Saco Maine..fun shit.


Lots of them! Did the Dead and Kineebec rivers in Maine.

Like the mountains?


----------



## william williamson

I was raised in flat Florida. First times saw mountains was in Kaint-tuck way.
Then here and there.
Being A beach bum, and now living In Costa Rica off and on, the mountains go in to the ocean.
Canoeing and canoe trips, canoed my whole life, and been on A few trips. Love them.
What about kayaks? Anyone kayak?
Want to get some here. Great places to kayak.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

No, I do not kayak, but I hope to soon. 

Would you consider yourself an outdoorsy person?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, very. I now live without A/C, cold water, fish for dinner, spend most of my day in or near the ocean.
I explore, drive around at night looking for snakes and odd critters.
Always plotting an adventure.
Do you have fears of the outdoors? Certain animals, or types?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Yes, I don't like snakes, bugs, rats, spiders or frogs.

What's your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## william williamson

Fried chicken or Snook fingers.
Whats your Favorite fruit?
Me. Pineapples, and down here they are 500 colones, or about A buck.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Green Apples. Granny Smith.


Eva been on the run?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, been on the run. I will essentially be on A form of A run because I've committed crimes with no statue of limitation.( over 26 years ago) And 1 now falls in line with the "terroristic, similar or other category".
I am A member of my community in good standing and have been for many years, yet some things never sleep.
I won't commit another crime no matter the circumstance I find myself in. I can't live one foot clean one foot dirty.
Not having A game dog is one indicator for me. I love them/it, yet it goes against my commitment I've made for my new way of life.

Would you commit A crime under certain circumstances?


----------



## Darkevs

no...to Stang's question

and yes to above question..............I mean it in a way as to a crime that was....breaking a law like...no dogs off leash and such like 'laws'. And I would stand my ground on something that I believed in even if it did break a law or two and I might have to spend a night or two in jail, though, knock on wood, I have yet to see the inside of a jail cell.

are you an artistic person in any way, if so what is your 'art'?


----------



## william williamson

Writing, and sack shots.
After that my only talent is being able to build anything from the ground up. I'm uneducated, yet I can read blueprints, follow the form and also understand engineering in the building process. All self taught.

Do you pray at night?
I do, and often during the day.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sadly not enough.


Have you ever seen anything paranormal?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, my friend, he hung himself. My life wasn't well at the time. He came and told me it wasn't so bad to go or want to go.

Has suicide been prevalent to you?


----------



## Darkevs

no, not widespread, but have stood by 2 who wanted to, and happily they chose to stay.

I believe all of us have or will think about it.....................ourselves.

easy question............. why is the sky blue?

smile.........you're on gopitbull.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Same reason as the sun set is orange....because God is a Brocos fan...lol Jk 


Would you prefer to hike a mile uphill, or a mile down hill?


----------



## william williamson

Momma told me God picked A color that would welcome the sun.
Favorite pod whale? Or dolphin/ porpoise species?
I like the Narwahl.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Narwhals Narwhals swimming in the oceannnnn.....I will go with Beluga..

Eva heard that song Baby Beluga?


----------



## william williamson

I would hike uphill. Then I wouldn't so much have to control momentum and I could look around more for snakes and critters.
No, I have not heard the baby Beluga song. 
Does gas mileage matter to you?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not really.

Do you ever get stir crazy and want to just snap on the world?


----------



## Darkevs

not yet. 

are you good at herding cats?

trick question, be careful.


----------



## william williamson

Snap at the world? Of course. Been awhile.
Herding cats, well, hypothetically speaking, yes, I am part of A community that we lead to A certain point, then when the direction is obvious we apply more stringent processes to the application. We have been successful in doing this with many classes of people and cultures. We have no requirements as per race, creed, gender, religious or sexual beliefs.

Could you flourish in A community like this?


----------



## ~StangChick~

flourish? I could lay on the beach.


Do you shop/pawn at pawn shops?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, to keep A weapon in to hide it from LEO.
Do you watch helps kitchen with Chef Ramsey?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hells? nah.
I am watching Pawn Stars.

Are you clumsy?


----------



## Darkevs

yes, I never know where my feet are, but I still seem to get around without too much falling down. but I always have bruises. 

ever make soap? I am this weekend.


----------



## ~StangChick~

no but I seen homemade ones at the flea market.


You go to flea markets?


----------



## william williamson

Not clumsy in the least. I am an old skateboarder, surfer, into martial arts or actually what's now MMA, lineman, carpenter. Balance, control, being in control of tools and situations that could either hurt me or someone else severely, I am very deft and fluid. I don't walk heel toe, mostly walk on the balls or toes of my feet. I surprise folks often with my agility and abilities. 
Do you have fresh fruit trees around you that you enjoy?
Of course I do, lol.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

No, I do not

Did you go on vacation this year? If so, where?


----------



## Darkevs

flea markets...........once in a blue moon, but my bud and I are thinking of having a table and selling some homemade stuff next year.

fresh fruit from trees I planted, strawberries, black currants and raspberries too.

also many wild berries.

I have never gone on a vacation.


ever made jam or jelly?


----------



## william williamson

I missed some questions.
I've never made soap.
I love flea markets, swap shops, bike and car swap and flea.
I'm on perpetual vacation with stints of work mixed in.
Yes, made jelly out of rosé petals for A project.

Ever made cheese? I want to learn.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I havent but I also would like to learn.....

Do you enjoy sour candies?


----------



## Princesspaola21

YES!!! Warheads and shockers lmao.

Who's your favorite and least favorite forum member?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hahahhahahaha my favorite is hashbrown followed closely by fh but for very different reasons. ... least favorite? ill leave that question be lol.....

What time period in history would you visit if you could and why?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Late 60s early 70s because I want to buy one of all of the Mopar beasts and hold on to them forever OR 1800s before any real technology. It's a total toss up.

Which would you rather be Cowboy or Indian? And why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Indian. Itd be awesome to be that in touch with the earth and nature. 

Last time you ate gummy bears?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not in a while since this lovely diet. 


Are you cocky?


----------



## william williamson

Love sour candies, not the extreme one with the sour powder on them the old school sour candy sour.
Forum member, FH/ Redog,, least, they have all been banned.
Next 2 questions ironically oppose.
First I would like to be A cowboy for the work, nomadic rambling and the connection to the truest exciting american lifestyle we know. 
And the ironic answer would be I would choose in that question being A Indian for the spiritual side. The higher power contact. Traveling for seasonal survival. Being connected to the family, tribe, horse, nature and counting as somebody inside of my tribe and maybe accounting as someone to an opposing tribe as A warrior to be reckoned with.
As A kid I was brash, bold, I developed that from always being the beaten down one as A kid. When I got out and around, at 11-12 with sports, I excelled above others. I never acted the part though. From having A extremely retarded brother that later died I knew the value of loss and pain. I translated my own destruction internally from the violent home and sexual abuse. I knew by 10 what it was like to carry the burden of other people's problems and hate.
I've always been the kind to share whatever wealth I have. Whether it be change in my pocket or stopping someone from being mean to my homeless people. 
Cocky and arrogant people do things to be seen and heard. I have tiptoed through life and the only time my voice is heard is to teach what I've learned to work and to speak up in the face of adversity towards myself or others, feet and fist ready should the need be.
A surprise in life is the guy you don't hear and barely see, that de-escalates A problem with limited amount of damage. Momma taught me that when I was old enough to check ID's at her door and remove drunks and problems. She told me, you don't have to hurt them to remove them and if you can't subdue them then you can't work here. She didn't believe in the thug bouncer mentality and back in Miami in the late 70's and through the 80's it was cops, bouncers and street debt collectors who hurt more people than anyone else.
I am sure of myself, that's who I am.

What color schemes do you like to wear? 
I wear only surf baggies and the are wild sometimes, and gray short sleeve pocket t-shirts.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Black tank tops always! But I like black and pink together or Lime green and black.


Favorite Metallica song?


----------



## william williamson

Enter sandman, saw them with G-n-R and faith no more 1992.
Favorite G-n-R song? Mine is November Rain


----------



## ~StangChick~

Rocket Queen & Mr.Brownstone

My 1st concert was Bon Jovi & Skid Row..i forget the year. It was the NJ tour.


WHat was your 1st concert eva?


----------



## william williamson

Bob Marley, coconut grove music jam. He showed up once in awhile, I was 11 or 12.
Mom as dead so I can't ask her who else but in Miami as young'uns she took us to parks around Miami for the music festivals which back then big names would make impromptu appearances.
Music was about musicians passion back then, not money like today.

Would you like to see more park style free jams?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Of course. We actually have free concerts in downtown Plymouth during the summer.


Have you eva used a thermo imaging camera?


----------



## Darkevs

no.

ever stayed up waiting to view a Meteor shower?


----------



## william williamson

Saw the camera in use during A commercial warehouse inspection for waste of energy by the A/C unit.
Yes on the meteor shower.
Did you see this last super moon?
I found the moon on my iPad sky map, just couldn't see it for the mountain range.


----------



## ~StangChick~

You can also catch ghosts on a thermo imaging camera.

I missed the moon damn it!!

How much is your cell phone bill a month?


----------



## william williamson

In Costa Rica it's about 3-5000 colones which is 6-10 bucks.
I don't use it much. I've got A Samsung note 2 and use it more for FB and google. 

Do you use external stuff to help create your identity?
Down here,I actually keep my beard because all the locals call me Wilson, because of the Tom hanks movie castaway. They don't know his character name so they call me by the soccer balls name, Wilson. They also call me Surfing Santa.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do you mean my image? and LOL @ Wilson.


----------



## william williamson

Not really. Image is A portrayal.
Like folks whom can't afford A Rolex but they get one, or A knock off, then rent A Lamborghini to impress the girls on south beach in Miami beach. 
I remember when I was young, long pretty blonde hair, good shape, surfer, hard working job, went to A studio type club gym. 
Drove an old 1963 beat up truck. We would go to south beach, or Ft. Lauderdale strip to pick up chicks or just BS with them, mostly BS, lol, anyway. I had friends who's families were wealthy, they had the expensive everything. Along with Daddy's vette or Cedes Benz, jag, Porsche. The image thing.
All this working kid had was charm, truth and great stories. Guess who had their old torn bench seat covered in fine hiney as we headed to an IHOP for breakfast? And who was asked to drop them off? On many occasions. 
I didn't front an image. I provided an identity. 
Mine was my every day truck, my every day timex, the every day me. I told stories of my exploits, not my daddy's car, and my daddy's money, and let me lavish you.
Girls back then liked personality, the guy who lived an external exciting life. I would pile them up in the airboat, show them my swamp. Take them for screaming a$$ rides on MY hot rod Suzuki street drag bike.


----------



## ~StangChick~

well I don't have a beard. I have tattoos...which I could be identified by. 

Have any tats?


----------



## william williamson

No tattoos, had one on my hand, lemon juiced it till it went away. Got tha cross between the thumb and index finger.
Always think about it, not sure I'm done breaking the law. Lol it's always been A phobia to be recognized for something.
What is your first tattoo and is it your favorite?

And in no way ami saying I do not like tatts, I like many I see. And love the tattoo shows. Including the fix uglies show.


----------



## Darkevs

the only tattoo I have is when I was tattooing a litter of pups (for CKC reg ID) and I accidently jabbed one of my fingers with the tattoo gun. 

so as it is my only tat, it is also my favorite. 

do you flick a bic or strike a match when you need fire?


----------



## william williamson

Whenever I have A lighter I use it. I prefer matches, wooden stick.
Do you still romance rain as you did as A kid?
I do. I will leave the house on me trusty Green Steed, and pedal into town, soaking wet, laughing, and singing to myself. I get to the open air bakery, I am not the only wet person, though I am the only Wet ******.
The people love it, I smile and greet everyone, buy my pastrey, theirs always A little kid, I take my change and buy them A small 240 colone ice cream stick. That's about 44 cents.
And for 44 cents, I win A smile, the parentS smile so the reward is doubled, then some other smile, and before you know it, I mount my steed and ride off into the sunset, I am whole, my God loves me, almost as much as the people I just encountered.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Maybe if I smoked a few doobies...Anyways JTP can you change your avatar? Its freaking me out.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, sorry my face offends you.... lol. Hell no that avatar is very fitting, and it sloth from the goonies!!!

Who do you think has the best avatar?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I know exactly who it is..BABYRUFFFF

I don't know who has the best. JEEZ

What are u looking at?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The phone screen... 

Wtf is babyruffff? Lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Baby ruth bar


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ooooooohhhhhhh lmao im slow today sorry


----------



## ~StangChick~

obviously..lol

Whats on TV?


----------



## ames

The Rock. some stupid Hero show, but the rock is in it. mmmmm MMMMMM he is nice

favorite bicep? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh yeah !! Time to lay the smack down!! lol I like Cena's


You like our Boston WWE star?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cena? Hell yeah.


What is the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

U two fruits talking about ur steroid using, shitty acting, ballerina crushes. ....

Got a favorite war movie?


----------



## william williamson

Bridge over the River Kwai
Favorite drama show?
Mine Law and Order


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Law and order: svu or criminal intent.

Have you ever seen a movie 2pac acted in? If so which one?


----------



## surfer

wasnt he in that one with jj 
he worked for the post office i think


----------



## ~StangChick~

Juice is one of my faves, Surfer you are talkin bout Poetic Justice.

Hamburger Hill is still one of my favorite war movies.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## william williamson

I liked the poetic justice movie, he was in several. Had the title not been said, I wouldn't have remembered the name.
Apple with peanut butter.
Apples are A luxury, lol
Brought the peanut butter from the states.
What's your favorite meat? Me, beef.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yall forgot gridlock'd and gang related lol. Poetic justice is a good movie also. Juice is juice amd nothing can compare to it. 

I like beef also.

Are you an tarentino fan?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah, big time. 


Whats your fave movie he made?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Django or pulp fiction. Though I never turn down selma hyacks strip tease scene in from dusk til dawn lol


Got a favorite john candy movie?


----------



## william williamson

Pulp fiction also, 
John Candy,,, Uncle Buck, actually dynamically well done.
Oh, question,
Bruce lee fan?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No. tony jaa fan though!!!!! 

Ever seen ong bak?


----------



## redog

saw parts of it, wasnt really paying attention. (thanks gp!) i heard ong bak 2 was better.
What's buggin you?


----------



## william williamson

My plane reservation. In A place where phone service is sketchy at best and they gave me A confirmation number yet haven't drawn the funds from my account.
Going to the airport, not having A solid reservation,,,, it's not like in the states. You just go home and take care of it. Flying through, and dealing with international, customs, taxes, pain in the boogie.
Do you like flying?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Like it? No. I would rather drive.

Ever drive over 500 miles just to be with someone special?


----------



## surfer

hell nah, 

there aint no onme that special...........

meet me half way. now if that was the case maybe..............


----------



## william williamson

Nope, to see my dogs yes, get home, yes.
Do you have someone more important than your dogs in your life?
No, I do not. I'm pretty certain I would choose my dogs over my only real relative, my brother.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yes I do! 

Which of these breeds would you own if forced to choose: Shi tzu, Pug, Mexican hairless or Brussels Griffon?


----------



## william williamson

Probably the Brussels looks like A cairn terrier. Now that was A cool dog, we had A cairn terrier, bad a$$.


----------



## surfer

my house dog is a pomerainin, named bo.

when i get back in from the dogs, he's all over me rubbin on my clothes, or he'll lay on them. he's a little over 12yrs old.

had him since a puppy that would fit in my hand


----------



## ~StangChick~

Isnt that what kind of dog toto was? (cairn terrier)(wizard of oz)

I like pugs actually. lol


----------



## william williamson

~StangChick~ said:


> Isnt that what kind of dog toto was? (cairn terrier)(wizard of oz)
> 
> I like pugs actually. lol


sure as he!! Looked like it to me. 
I don't know much about dogs but I can see [0.0]
Question: do you drop your morning smat before or after coffee?
Me, after,


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do you have cats?


----------



## william williamson

Gotta go make coffee,lol
IIIIIiIt's TIIIIIME!!!
Like the UFC announcer,,,


----------



## william williamson

Nope, i like cats, not even A G/F, imam SO fortunate,lol
Do you like cats, yes, I do


----------



## ~StangChick~

Eww...


Have you been told you have no filter?


----------



## william williamson

A filter would eliminate much of my personality, like it does so many.
Would you rather be politically correct ( filtered) or raw?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Raw to a certain extent.


Do you like old school Scooby doo?


----------



## william williamson

Man, we used to get high then replay what he would say on the TV trying to sound like him and Shaggy.
Have you achieved any of your dreams?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I reckon.


Scooby or Scrappy?


----------



## william williamson

Never watched but one scrappy cartoon. To,,, WAY to stupid from the original.
Favorite cartoon?
Mine, Johnny Quest, I liked Haji more than Johnny.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Jonny quest is that shit, I like that scooby doo, hong kong fuey, and the Flintstones.

Do you own a boat?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, But my dad had them as I was growing up. A motorboat and sail boat. good times.



What's a good childhood memory you will never forget?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Feeling up a rich girl under a quarter pipe in 7th grade. While my buddy felt up some other broad. 

Ever play with explosives?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, Especially this week. here is a few items from my smorgasbord.



Have plans for the 4th?


----------



## william williamson

Do not own A boat, had several.
Memory? I've posted so many on this site because I do not want to forget, plus when I write A book ill have A resource for info. Lol
Only fooled around with C-4 and A little bit of powder.
And the usual fireworks.
Might go to A fireworks display. I will be back in south Florida.
Do you cook? And are you good? I cook and I cook some things great.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I cook, I am Italian..I am GOOD. 


Favorite Italian dish?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You


Whats your favorite restuarant?


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha nice one..


Think your smooth?


----------



## ~StangChick~

My fave restaurant is in Sarasota, FL on Siesta Key..I cannot remember the name but it was the best food I ever ate.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dnt think I am I know I am lol. 

Make ya laugh though dont I?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh yeah.


Go fishin lately?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im actually fishing right now










What do you fish for?


----------



## Firehazard

the best tastin' freshies.. crappie or yella' perch  and salmon ..
smallmouth bass, trout of all sorts, and catfish just for fun... 


Do you miss not having cell phones?


----------



## william williamson

I fish every day. For snook, mackerel, snapper, needlefish, corvina, in salt water.
Fav rest. Outback, Alice springs chicken.
Fav Italian dish, lasagna.
Do you cook or eat fried food?
I make the best batter fried anything.
I like fried cabage & onion.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oooooooo I would like to try some of your cooking William!!  and for FH's question...lol, I have a cell phone but I actually hardly use it! 

Favorite spice to use on fish?


----------



## ~StangChick~

garlic powder..is that a spice?


----------



## william williamson

A pinch, maybe A bit more in the batter, of old bay, just enough to turn the batter to an orange. I actually use between A tsp. and tbsp.

Can you cook other cuisine?
I cook Cuban food like A by God Cuban. My Cuban friends tell me I'm more Cuban than most,lol.
I also cook A Costa Rican chicken and rice.
Momma told us, boys learn how to cook cause you won't find many that cook like me. She made the best oatmeal, liberal with the butter and sugar, lotsa raisins, and just A bit more'n A dash of salt.

And yes, garlic powder is A spice.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yep I love to experiment cooking Chinese! I made a really good noodle dish  I also like cooking different Italian foods and Mexican as well. I love trying new recipes so once a week I attempt to cook a Bobby Flay meal lol! 

Favorite desert?


----------



## william williamson

Key lime pie, when we were kids and we would come back up to Mia I from the keys momma always stopped at this converted gas station. The guy made key lime pies,,, and nothing else. He always had racks and racks of them.
They were 7 bucks and that was in the mid 60's. no one balked at the price.
When he died he left the recipe to Arnold black man that worked for him for decades. The recipe, business, etc. when he died, I remember it well, momma didn't take it to good. She was smitten with them gentleman for their sweets were better than hers she would say, lol. Momma had A way with words.
So, it's key lime pie, and I get the juice and make them with the recipe off the bottle, I make my own egg white meringue, I top it with peaks, and brown them in the oven ever so gently. I made them for momma, she said they were almost as good. Momma didn't lie to make folks feel good. And she would scrutinize each one accordingly. For years I sought to keep her in her favorite, now mine. Today folks do all sorts of dumb stuff to them and they fail miserably thinking theirs some improvement to be gained. Enhancement, garnish, zest, A smidge of this and that. I try them when folks advertise " best homemade key lime pie". Sometimes simple is best.
" You can put A monkey in A tuxedo and teach it to drive A limousine you still got A stinking monkey" .

Do you hurry through your morning coffee or do you relax with it?
I've ALWAYS taken my time in the morning. I get up early in order to have A peaceful cup. I may scurry afterwards, yet to the end of the first cup, I have A ritual that's been in place since I was 16. ( except for the 4 years locked up)


----------



## william williamson

Oh, coach, do you like all the muddling that is going on with chefs to original recipes thinking they are improving them?
I'm old enough that my palate grew up on traditional foods so sometimes I eat things and say maaaan, what did you DO!


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't hurry w/ my coffee..it is an important part of my day..i usually have 2-3 cups.


Do you have an addictive personality?


----------



## william williamson

Had, it caused me pain and misery for 28 years. Got clean and I've had few addictive issues.
I did spend A small fortune drag racing hot rod bikes, yet it hand an end game, not so much about the fastest bike, I just loved to travel to the different tracks or cities along the eastern seaboard to race, meet folks, have fun, win, lose, love life.
Today, it's surf baggies, I've got like 30 pairs. My addiction even goes on sale seasonally.lol
Do you like Ceviche?
Just got through with some white marlin ceviche.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Never had it..looks good.


Ever had kidney stones?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah they're not pleasant. .....

Do you have a favorite amusement park ride?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah anything haunted theme...& the flume.


Like waterslides?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Love water slides......

Would you ever live on a house boat?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah. would be cool.


Will you go to a water park this summer?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Probably not.... 


Swim in the creek or ponds?


----------



## ames

yuk, neither, I can only swim in the ocean or pools, my feet slipping and sinking in the mud and can't see anything coming. Nothing THAT big comes in that close in the ocean, ponds you gotta watch out! I have swan in a quarry before that was fun and when I was a stupid teenager cause we would rock jump off the quarry walls. 

Would you rather water Ski or tubing?


----------



## ~StangChick~

wakeboard? tubing is fun.


Have you seen the show Street Outlaws?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> wakeboard? tubing is fun.
> 
> Have you seen the show Street Outlaws?


Missed it.... is it good?


----------



## ~StangChick~

It is on now...yes I enjoy it.


Ever street race ?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> It is on now...yes I enjoy it.
> 
> Ever street race ?


Hell yeah raced an alcohol injected charger on the street for years!

Ever been to a motorcycle rally?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No me and bikers dnt see eye to eye. Must be the kicked hat..... 
But if I wasnt worried about getting stomped out by the whole rally id sure as shit go...

Whatd you cook up tonight hash?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> No me and bikers dnt see eye to eye. Must be the kicked hat.....
> But if I wasnt worried about getting stomped out by the whole rally id sure as shit go...
> 
> Whatd you cook up tonight hash?


Big ass cheeseburgers

did you catch any fish?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, from the mid 70's to now. Been to the track I just love the street much more.
From small block panel Vegas and A chevelle with all the fiberglass you could put on A car. Then A big block chevelle, 31 ford coupe with A 302 z-28 motor, and A few other hot rods, road runner, charger, NO FORDS MOTORS!
Then 1975 750 triple, built, then 900 kaw, then later GS 1100 big block, I've had street bikes that click off the tics real good like.
Love the whole energy of A bunch of fast bikes, betting, talking smack, and then throwing away the clutch and shuddering with quaking knees from the adrenaline.
I love it. I would like to make A bunch of money to built A turbo nitrous Hyabusa.

Fast bikes or fast cars?

I like bikes, death is on the tail section just waiting for you to bring it to fruition. Cheaper, way faster, and they put the fear of God in you.
I was spraying A nitrous bike and it detonated which threw stuff all over. Slicked the tire and turned the bike into A sled. And it was FUN.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fast cars. 

We caught a few crappie. Threw a cast net for live baits for channels. Couldnt get on the shad but caught 5 small blue gill that we threw back thinking we would find shad (we felt dumb). Thats a nice spot I was at. Private gated pond with a natural feed from the creek. No cheating at stocked ponds for us. Its also right on the edge of a park so there's lots of deer and birds out there. We did land on a nice healthy buzz though lol


Have you ever thought it would be fun to be a cop?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Fast cars.
> 
> We caught a few crappie. Threw a cast net for live baits for channels. Couldnt get on the shad but caught 5 small blue gill that we threw back thinking we would find shad (we felt dumb). Thats a nice spot I was at. Private gated pond with a natural feed from the creek. No cheating at stocked ponds for us. Its also right on the edge of a park so there's lots of deer and birds out there. We did land on a nice healthy buzz though lol
> 
> Have you ever thought it would be fun to be a cop?


Hell No!

Ever been drunk enough to try to fight a cop? If No is the answer take my word for it keep it that way.


----------



## welder

Yep twice.considered the winner the first time till the hyway patrol got ther.lol

evr dun somthing that you wont shore of but did it anyway and regreted the hell outta it?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I have been drunk enough to fight a cop.... I was pissing and next thing I know im thrown against a car. I came off that car snapping. I kept telling him to "touch me again so I can break your jaw" and " I swear just touch me. TOUCH ME AGAIN!!!!!!" luckily he didnt touch me and I skipped copping a HUGE case. Young, dumb, and full of fight juice..... im a little more mellow now lol. I see the same officer these days and its all smiles and "how things been".

Yeah welder my ex....

Would you buy a yacht?


----------



## surfer

one of my sister in-laws is the hearing officer, for dmv.

you lose your license, you got to go in front of her with your lawyer and 3 people to vouch for you.

then she decides if you get your license back or got to blow into a straw before your car will crank, if she even gives them back to you.

she used to be a dick when she was a dmv officer, but as she got older she got mellower.

but hell naw, i aint never wanted to be a cop.

i already been nabbed for too many things,

when i was head bouncer at a night club that held 2,500 people, 

i've been thru some things, 18 assult charges, got out of everyone of them.

if you got thrown out, some would try to press charges to no avail.

i was the smallest, had football players from unc, duke, nc state, ecu, and muscle heads that we hired out of the gyms from cherry point and camp lejuene.

i had hair to my waist, and wore 5 ear rings in my left ear,

but the fellas that worked for me, knew i didnt get my hands dirty unless there was no other way,

so when i tied my hair back in a pony tail, everyone knew, someone was gonna get hurt.

when it got to me i spared no mercy.

you dont know how many times i heard 'please quit, your gonna kill him'


----------



## Just Tap Pits

surfer said:


> one of my sister in-laws is the hearing officer, for dmv.
> 
> you lose your license, you got to go in front of her with your lawyer and 3 people to vouch for you.
> 
> then she decides if you get your license back or got to blow into a straw before your car will crank, if she even gives them back to you.
> 
> she used to be a dick when she was a dmv officer, but as she got older she got mellower.
> 
> but hell naw, i aint never wanted to be a cop.
> 
> i already been nabbed for too many things,
> 
> when i was head bouncer at a night club that held 2,500 people,
> 
> i've been thru some things, 18 assult charges, got out of everyone of them.
> 
> if you got thrown out, some would try to press charges to no avail.
> 
> i was the smallest, had football players from unc, duke, nc state, ecu, and muscle heads that we hired out of the gyms from cherry point and camp lejuene.
> 
> i had hair to my waist, and wore 5 ear rings in my left ear,
> 
> but the fellas that worked for me, knew i didnt get my hands dirty unless there was no other way,
> 
> so when i tied my hair back in a pony tail, everyone knew, someone was gonna get hurt.
> 
> when it got to me i spared no mercy.
> 
> you dont know how many times i heard 'please quit, your gonna kill him'


So you're Patrick Swayze from road house?

Lol 
Im just poken fun


----------



## william williamson

It would be fun, any time to be,,, A cop. Then I could give other cops tickets for speeding in cop cars.
Drunk enough to fight A cop? Nope, I don't fight, I'm A pu$sy, I've never left the house, the country, or my back yard. I'm really A quadriplegic that writes with A stick in his mouth.
Sure, I would buy A yacht, but it would have to fit in my bathtub and leave room for mr. Ducky.
Do you have A mr. Ducky?


----------



## ~StangChick~

LOL my daughter does.


Will you draw a picture for me?


----------



## william williamson

Life, on the real,


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol!! Great pic  

What would you say your best strength is?


----------



## redog

Turd farming
Who's your favorite member?


----------



## william williamson

Best strength, my ability to drop this and people from my life and live with the decision. No regret no reward. 
Coach, they've got my mutt identification for A sig.
Have you ever had A therapy animal? 
I have one. 
She flies in the cabin with me and has been my constant companion pretty much for 9 years.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha William Williamson I remember your mutt quote was the funniest thing! Every time someone would post "what breed is my pit mixed with?" You would comment with that! I liked it so now it's in my sig  

Dave's question: Favorite member here? Hmmm....I've got 3 faves! Lauren, KMdogs and Stan! Love them all! 

Ww's question: nope, never had a therapy animal! 

How many dogs do you own?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Three

How about you, how many dogs do you own?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

4... probably gonna be 5 before too long....

Ever get tired of the dogs and their shenanigans and want to trade them for fish? Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

No way lol!! Although Ive been keeping Buffy in my room to ensure that Chico my chihuahua doesn't breed her and last night after pooping 3 times outside she pooped on my floor too and I was PISSED!!!!

What are the names of all your pets and what are they?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Bob Elmer Eddie Lucy champ and Bella...Bella's the schnoodle, the rest are pitbull type.
Louis gody Sophie and frank! (Cuz he's a cooool cat) all felines of the spayed/neutered type.
Ooooh crap! And 3 ducks


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Louis-mutt dog
The hooker-ban dog
Gage-ban dog
Flex-ban dog
a stray cat I call Silva (hes always kicking the neighborhood cats asses)
And a squirrel that lives in the tree I call Charlie

Ever had a break in? Howd you handle it?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I have not thank god!

Who's your favorite person in the WHOLE world (not including parents, spouses, or children) DOESN'T have to be anybody on here...and why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My favorite person in the whole world is me. Im straight forward, pull no punches, calls it how I see it, honest, am ridiculously loyal, hilarious, and am a genuinely nice guy that would do anything for anyone...

Hard to believe huh?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lil bit 

Afraid of heights?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

No, I'm not

Do you have any tattoos? If yes, what's your favorite one that you have?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

No tattoos on me!!

Favorite sport to play?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I love martial arts. I'll shoot around but wont actually play basketball. 

Think Anderson silva will win saturday?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Silva will send Weidman packing.


Who wants to come to this parade this morning?


----------



## william williamson

I don't own and have never owned A dog, A G/F wife or any other living thing.
I interact with things, and people, I manage and handle other animals.
I presently handle and manage Chica, because she has white socks Chicago chica, white socks.
Sydney blue, and ACD hence the Sydney Australia.
Yep, had A break in in Costa Rica in April when I came to the states for A spiritual retreat.
How'd I deal? It is what it is, I went back to costa and fixed the door to prevent further intrusion. I have nothing worth harming over.
Not afraid of heights, been up over 80' in A tree lumber jacking, and over 100' on A line pole for A river crossing, and also A double overpass in Miami. I do not safety off when climbing heights. I free climb. It's snubbing my nose at death and up the devils keister!
Favorite sport, volleyball, I can play rules or no rules, I like the prison no rules. It's nice to battle the net on no rotate with another superior athlete.
Martial arts were A method to survival, I never looked at it as anything more, other than also A money sport. In Miami it was pretty popular. 
Anderson silva is the most judiscous competitor in MMA, St. Pierre, close second.
Silva is something that when he's finally beaten it will be one of them things that interested folks will replay and say, " man, that was awesome". I don't think folks see the flexibility in his movements like others see them. 
I don't think I could get there in time for the parade.
Does Independence Day mean to you today what it did in the past?
To me it has lost some of its meaning to be an independent nation.


----------



## Darkevs

all I can say to that question is...

Happy 4th. of July you americans. 

I am an independent person who enjoys her freedom and hope to continue to be able to do so for as long as I am on this planet.

not sure if that answered your question or not will.

I do hope everyone is enjoying this day.

question...........


are YOU all enjoying this day? and if not. Why?


----------



## william williamson

Having A wonderful day.i live in 2 countries and have figured out not to compare what one or the other has or has not. I do reflect on the differences and seek the pleasure in whichever one I'm in.
I have opportunities in both to either be happy unhappy or miserable.
Misery? Misery loves company, I have learned to avoid it and be happy with just me.
I still am engaged in fears I have to overcome. I have A step program that actually applied,it forces me to be A better person and make better choices because I engage and embrace them and this way of life.

Do you look for the good in people or things?
I attempt to, and when my thinking appears to be skewed I have to look inside at why. I have A history that tells me when I don't like something it's usually because I've done it, fear doing it, or worry over it.


----------



## Darkevs

I always see/look for the good in everything.

I ignore the bad and praise the good.

works for my dogs. 

are you good at 'reading' your dog? I mean do you know what they want or do not want by just watching their body language, can you tell right away if something is 'off' with them?


----------



## surfer

yes, i can but i've always been close to the dogs,

just like they can tell wit me, a good aattt!!!!!! goes a long way.

names,

judge judy
duece
zoie
sophie
rowdy
beans
duke
knuckles
waldo
lil litnin
emmie
patches
rice
thunder jr
baby girl
duchess
keeper
rock
bo

and thats them,plus have access to most of their littermates, aunts uncles, and cousins
parents and grand parents,


----------



## Darkevs

and your question would be............................. 

oh sure, run off and leave us here questionless.

great, now what are we gonna do? 

well, I need to go mow the lawn................


----------



## ames

haha maybe he was asking what your dogs names have been and forgot to actually ask.

Benji
Tippy
Insanity
Blizzard
That all the pooches I have been lucky enough to have been in my life. and of course now I have Gargamel.

Did you classroom in elementary school have a class pet? What was it and did you have to bring it home one weekend every few months?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope no class pets. 

Are you planning on a new dog any time soon?


----------



## ames

nope, Mel isnt a fan and I want to be around mel more than any other pup right now so I am good. maybe one day I will find a pup I can't do without and crate and rotate, right now I just like hanging with him.

you watching fireworks somewhere tonight?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Saw a few but didn't actually go somewhere to see them. I was too tired from cooking food all day long....I just want to relax! 

Do you like to dress up nice?


----------



## ames

if nice means my good jeans and a tshirt without stains or holes, then yes I like to dress up nice  I hate make up and pantyhose and pinchy shoes that no one should be allowed to walk in. screw that noise!

What was your worst nightmare


----------



## surfer

ok my question,
did anyone go see the fireworks?

atlantic beach and morehead city are bout 1mile apart, ab sits about a mile offshore

and i could see both real good, and both were good,

how was yours?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sweet, was like a war zone...shit in every direction going off.


Did you nap today?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nope, I don't take naps during the day!

Have you ever won any type of contest before? If so, what was the contest and what did you win?


----------



## ames

Surfer doesn't play by the rules! WTF lol

I keep getting emailed I won millions of dollars in a contest I never entered. How about that! I have only had to pay $67,000 so far but I am sure the milions will be here soon. They just have tariffs in Nigeria to get through. Hahaha 

First thing you would do if you won 670 million dollars?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I win concert tix ....From radio stations. I won Godsmack & Mayhem Fest tix..


I just want a house on like 20 acres with a 3 car garage the garage needs to be bigger than my house. lol
I want a 67 Mustang,69 Camaro, R1 (street bike), a MX track for my son & a few dirtbikes of his choice. I could go on & on that's a lot of freakin money.


Do you think that much money would be a curse?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

If you know how to invest it properly no
If your gonna blow it on a piece of property that cost over a mill and then blow the rest on cars parties and not save any for that property tax if your job doesn't pay enough yearly your gonna have a bad time...

Whats the nicest thing any ones ever done for you?


----------



## Darkevs

my sister in law looked after me after a surgery I had. she was so motherly, comforting me and soothing my pain away. rest in peace Bonnie, love ya always.

what is your favorite brand name or type of shoes?


----------



## surfer

favorite type of shoe, slaps[flipflips]

and i do play by the rules, but, i like knowing the rules, and where the line is,

because my big toes are on it.

as far as ever winning a contest,

been surfin since 1972, never entered a contest,but over the years the ones that do win,

those are the ones i surf with, and its tit for tat.

and then the dogs got too many 2nd place ribbons and trophies,

got a few 1st place ribbons and trophies and 1yr got 'best in show'

and thats conformation but the other, when your able to go thru the process,

from whelpin to winnin, its hard not to get big headed, and thats always the downfall.

my mentor was a drill sgt in the marine corps, and i'm one month older than him,

and the 2 others were about our age, so there was 4 of us, that ran together,i was just along for the ride,

and oh my what a ride it was,

the thing is anyone can lose, but being a winner consisantly, we all played our roll and we worked good as a team.

one of us is smut black, another a lumbee indian, fire dont know if you know anything bout them but you do not mess with them,

another bout 6'4 block layer, long blonde hair bout half way down his back but in shape

from layin blocks his whole life, then me, 5'11 hair to my waist wore earrings built big

multi-million dollar custom homes, so had carpenter skills,

after we out raced j. crenshaw thats when we got on a 4-5yr streak.

defeat was always hard, but we always knew that it was gonna happen,

we just did everything in our power to help, but at some point, the burden falls on their shoulders, we were never out conditioned

everywhere we went, it was different times back then, no internet back-biting

everyone was on the same page, win or lose, they were still your friends.

but to be able to win on a consistant basis takes hard work and dedication, and a well oiled team.

so yes i like winning,

question:

does today seem like monday to you???????????????


----------



## william williamson

It's always Monday when your A cocksucker on perpetual vacation your whole life.
2 things you never see following the hearse.
a Wells Fargo and A u haul. Can't take squat with you, make it, spend it, build it blow it and live like your a$$ is on fire.
Everything else is just fluff.
So, how's life in the world of the grind?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh, just peachy.

What is your favorite State?


----------



## Darkevs

i do not have a favorite State, as I am a stay at home Canadian. 

ever ride a cow?


----------



## surfer

as long as your enjoying yourself, 
that reflects in the people around you,

and if you have anything its just stuff,
and stuff can be replaced, so 

enjoy the ride, i not really a worrier, are you???????????

i found stressin over something dosent really help any situation


----------



## Darkevs

I am assuming you have never ridden a cow surfer. or did you just ignore my question. 

which is fine with me, I will not worry about it. haha

I try not to worry about things, but sometimes........I do worry about certain things.

ok, no cow riders.

anyone ever ridden a pig? my dad did once, way too funny.


----------



## hashbrown

Darkevs said:


> I am assuming you have never ridden a cow surfer. or did you just ignore my question.
> 
> which is fine with me, I will not worry about it. haha
> 
> I try not to worry about things, but sometimes........I do worry about certain things.
> 
> ok, no cow riders.
> 
> anyone ever ridden a pig? my dad did once, way too funny.


I've rode both....

ever eat mountain oysters?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. I didnt get told what it was til after. Wasnt happy.

Eat spam?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ew no.


Hug anyone today?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Ew no.
> 
> Hug anyone today?


Everyday!

Have you been faster than 150 mph?


----------



## surfer

rode a cow before but not a pig,

hogs are a lot tougher than you think,

we were gonna cook a hog one time so i was gonna knock it in the head and cut his throat to let him bleed out.

i hit him right between the eyes with an 8lb sledge with everything i had,

he backed up a little then charged me, i had to get outta there, and come back with a gun.

have you ever killed anything then ate it??????????


----------



## william williamson

Florida favorite state, rode cows for fun in prison also where we often ate nuts. Real meat. 
Been over A buck 50 often. In A car? Only with my buddies in Miami who had them real cars. 
Yes I've often killed and eaten. 
I hug people often mostly at meetings. I will hug them in public if they are the hug type. I got no inhibitions.
Do you read mythology?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nope! 

Favorite planet??


----------



## ames

It was Pluto til it was booted. Poor Pluto. Now is Uranus cause it fun to say.

Do you make a wish when u see falling stars?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## william williamson

Sun, no sun no life.
Yes I wish
Do you believe in karma? 
I DO NOT.


----------



## redog

I try not to but I've seen karma bite back too many times to discount it.
Favorite city?


----------



## hashbrown

redog said:


> I try not to but I've seen karma bite back too many times to discount it.
> Favorite city?


Anchorage

Do you like people, or would you rather be by yourself?


----------



## william williamson

Favorite city, Miami
I prefer alone. Or few people. 
Do you like grocery shopping? I do.


----------



## surfer

favorite city:

where i live............

MOREHEAD CITY

i dont read mythology but one of my favorite movies are all 3 lord of the rings.

dont like to eat hog nuts,

but i love 'real' oysters,

do you like seafood?????????

clams, scallops, oysters, hard crab, soft shell crab, squid [calamalari]

just about any kind of fish, but my favorites are trout, and trggerfish..

whats your favorite???????????

dont know about karma, but i believe good things happen to good people,

and bad things happen to bad people.

do you have a conscience?????????


----------



## william williamson

of course I love seafood. I like shrimp the most because of its versatility. I like lobster for its succulence in flavor with drawn butter light lemon lights all.
and the word conscience, some people think that it has a standard meaning and is reflected through everyone as an individual across the board. It doesn't it speaks to your own right of Conduct based on how you feel and you think individually. So what it becomes ultimately is following your own heart and the message with which you think and act socially among other human beings. That being said my conscience is worthy of other people and depending on the infractions that some people make against me I will throw out my feelings of humanity because there are some things that can happen to a human being that regardless of the law others are not punished to the extent with which they should be. Therefore I have at times taken over where the law should have been applied because I felt it was necessary based on my own conscience or right of conduct. I will continue to think and act this way.
do you think its right for other people to take the law into their own hands?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Depends on the situation, sometimes it is necessary.


What's the last thing that pissed you off?


----------



## william williamson

my paranoid schizophrenic brother he woke up every morning in a tirade. He just goes ballistic about nothing.
Every thing out of his mouth is about control, ownership, manipulation and getting people to sing and dance to the band in his head. 
He won't take medication. I say for all extremely mentally challenged that refuse medication, lock them up away from society. 
He has been my only problem, issue for 18 years. 
Do you think extremely mentally challenged people should be in society without medication and observation.


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, seems dangerous. Sorry you have to deal with that. it's sad.



Are you having a heat wave?


----------



## hashbrown

Has been below normal here.

Ever done the truffle shuffle?


----------



## redog

Who hasn't.....except my wife, I just can't talk her into it
I love the goonies! Don't you?


----------



## Darkevs

it was a fun movie, I like it.

have you ever had a dog who tangled with a Bear? my Pearl did, she has a few scars from the scrap.


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, that would suck.

What else sucks?


----------



## Darkevs

what else sucks...........................running out of coffee, mosquito bites, foot fungus, etc. 

what does NOT suck?


----------



## ~StangChick~

having plenty of coffee, kids that behave, the beach on a nice sunny day, Vacations, Concerts....ect.


What concert would you like to see?


----------



## Darkevs

not a concert goer...............but, I wish I could go back in time and go see the Rolling Stones when they were in Vancouver bc oh so many years ago...........


what is your favorite type of boat?


----------



## william williamson

South Florida is always hot never done the truffle shuffle and the movie Goonies was good at the time.
never had a dog go after a bear the pitbull I have now went after a crocodile in Hermossa on the beach.
as far as things sucking everything is subject to change. That is something that I have to remember otherwise I always end up with the mule in the ditch.
my favorite boat would be a sailboat.
if I were to be able to see any concert I could see I would want to see Jim Morrison George Jones Hank Williams Janis Joplin and Jimi Hendrix. And if they are in hell I may get a chance to see them then.
do you have a high threshold of pain?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Extremely. I break a hand At least once a year. I have my throat, and palm of my hand tattooed, I regularly have hyper extended joints and get punched and kicked.

Crazy I pay money for all that lol

Ever ate crawdads?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Noo, but I want to.


Can you get some?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not this far north lol. U can order live ones online though. 

Where is the one place you to travel to before you die?


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Craw daddys...hek yes..atleast 4 times a year.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sicily...


Do you use a particular body lotion?


----------



## Firehazard

some hawaiian stuff.. Kopa Haiku, and Lanikai, .. use the alba stuff in local stores if run out of the Hawaiian stuff, also use that burts bees carrot, honey and milk, Burts Bees line all the way for damaged cuticles and all.  workin man hands soft as a masseuse. 

Did you know the soul is feminine? ... for it receives all the emotional pain and gives all the emotional array  ( Reverend/Messiah/Christ Yeshua, Yesu, Jesus)

"The soul: is anti mater, incased in matter: the body." Kaku

this is why we all have two fighting dogs inside us  thats the kind of thing that causes, .. oh black holes essentially.. implode vacuum like explosion should take place 

So you have the scientific explanation and the esoteric religious/spiritual explanation.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes I think I knew that...*scratches head.


Have you killed a lot of your own brain cells?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Well I got kicked in the face by horse due to my own stupidity so I would say yes.

What's the greatest cartoon dog of all time and why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Scooby Doo....He is awesome.


Favorite slow song?


----------



## welder

at last by the great etta james..............
got any hang ups??????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes.


Are you a good sale shopper?


----------



## william williamson

Yes I know the soul is feminine.
Killed plenty of brain cells. 
Underdog
No hang ups. To easy to let go. Had hang ups over my kids, people, jobs, practiced and learned to completely eliminate them from existence. 
I'm A damn good bargain basement shopper. 
Can you let go of things/people and never look back?


----------



## Darkevs

have let go, occasionally look back, but have no regrets.

if you have a lawn to mow...............ride em lawn mower or push?


----------



## EckoMac

Pay Gino to cut it I don't know what he uses.

Favorite dog breed other then bull breeds?


----------



## hashbrown

I always had an Airedale or 2 until now and I miss them.

Golf?


----------



## william williamson

Push mower
ACD
Golf sucks, lol
Favorite real car hot rod? 
Mine, 69 road runner.


----------



## hashbrown

william williamson said:


> Push mower
> ACD
> Golf sucks, lol
> Favorite real car hot rod?
> Mine, 69 road runner.


Agree on the golf!
And almost agree on the car 68, road runner not a hard top but a post.

Got a 5 year plan?


----------



## Darkevs

67 Beaumont.

what is your favorite bean?

and.I used to do 5 year plans.............not anymore.


----------



## william williamson

5 year plans a$$. I live in the moment. Don't leave nothing on the page because I've got no one to leave it to. 
The Beaumont is A chevelle to us and that's A good year. 
Favorite bean, ,,? Coffee! lol
Or did you mean legume bean? Pinto bean, the most versatile of all the beans. 
Do you make/like bean dip?


----------



## Darkevs

I do make dips. made many different ones over the years. liked them all.

I LOVE using hummus as a dip, and have made it with kidney beans when I had no chickpeas, still dang good. 

when you live far from a store and do not drive, you make up recipes with what you have on hand, makes for interesting menus. 

does your dog like the water?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Flex yes once hes in it. gage the hooker and louis no clue.

How do you exercise your dog?


----------



## Darkevs

as i live where my dogs are off leash 24-7, they exercise themselves.

we are a busy bunch and move around a lot. 


what are or did you have for supper today?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shredded roast sandwich, hand full of sun chips, slice of water melon.


Would you have a dog cremated?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shredded roast sandwich, hand full of sun chips, slice of water melon.
> 
> Would you have a dog cremated?


Hell No! Got a special place in the hollar probably the same place they will put me.

Bacon crispy or limp?


----------



## ~StangChick~

crispy.


Smartfood or Doritos?


----------



## surfer

creamated?????????????

they caught an old time dog man doin that and he got a bunch of years because of it.

but in order to keep the true APBT breed to continue on culling is part of the process

to deny that is not asdmitting the truth. thats why you hear that there are no real dogs left, 

but in order to get them, you have to be high on the food chain or have some deep pockets.

one of my brothers had a 65 mustang, w/ the 289h/p 

and that thing would pick'em up and put'em down 

i can make a mean bean dip also.

who's gonna win the money in the bank match?????????????????????????


----------



## welder

orton.................settin up a feud with cena
u think catlin was a dude?...............................




ck ya pm!


----------



## ~StangChick~

No. I don't have a PM. WHY?


----------



## welder

i's talkin to the old dude...........lol...................
whas the question?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Why?!???!!!!


----------



## welder

cuz I need a anser!

watch true blood?


----------



## ~StangChick~

what? nah I don't watch it. 


what?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope. I dnt care if "days of our lives" added vampires or not its still "days of our lives"....

Did u watch the ufc Saturday?


----------



## welder

replay...............
do ya like ball nuts?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I do not dislike them.


Do you have ball nuts?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I like neither balls or nuts.....

Cage, chain, or kennel?


----------



## welder

do now!.............;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ball nuts

believe in psykicks?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> I do not dislike them.
> 
> Do you have ball nuts?


Ummmm does a bear shit in the woods!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Psychics? YEAH! Got a problem?


----------



## Darkevs

does anyone have any Dorritos to go with all the questions?


----------



## ~StangChick~

LOL yes !! Nacho Cheese!! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## welder

bear shits any wher he wants to.................

shood silva get a rematch after he showed his ass and got it kicked?


----------



## Darkevs

Nacho Cheese, yummy.

about that Bear shittin in the woods thing..............

Proof positive that they do shit in the woods...Chuck almost stepped in some.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. Besides that one punch he was putting mad work in and treating Weidman. 
Im still a silva fan. And always will be.

Think the jon jones fight is still a possibility?


----------



## ~StangChick~

eww..lol


Can you yodel?


----------



## Darkevs

not into fighting, do not know who any of them are, but anything is possible. 

no, I cannot yodel.

but when Pearl howls and I rub her throat...she yodels. 

does your dog like to howl?


----------



## surfer

my goodness, you wouldnt think bulldogs howl,

but let ours hear a rescue squad, or firetruck, and all of them are on top their houses 
howling away like some hound dogs.

hence the reason, i call them hounds

chains or kennels???????

chains, i can put my hands on them every day,

and thats all they want any way is to be touched,

i do have one that is the absolute worse manbiter you've ever seen, my partners 4yr old boy and his friends are the only ones who can go up to him,

no matter the reason, if i aint there aint no one goin near him,

but when i get there i can go sit on his house a nd a bicuit in my mouth, and he'll come up bite it in half and eat it in 2 pieces,

and it freaks everyone out, that cant believe its the same dog.

but chains give you that one on one time with your dogs.

whats the most expensive treat you bought a dog???????????????

after my female got 'best in show' she got the $15 bone from the grocery store


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My dogs get raw t bones on their b days. Sounds silly but hell we all do some silly shit.

Whats on your dvr?


----------



## surfer

normally, the steak goes to the ones, who's time it is to leave us.

if one has to go, and its been a good one, but time to move on,

take and give'em a big ol' steak love'em up real good and cry all the way to the vet,

but you and him both know, that the only reasonn for this is to open up some opportunities for the younger ones.

thats why i aint big on breeding, its to hard to let them go,

and i get asked all the time about when i'm gonna make another breeding,

i've made 2 breedings in 5yrs, so, i got a couple to do this year, then i'll close up again for 2-3yrs before i make anymore.

my dvr, just recorded kevin hart on the comedy ch.

does any one here know who my hero is???????????????????

tony stewart


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Mines myself. Why make someone else your hero when you yourself could exceed that.

When was the last time u read a high times?


----------



## william williamson

I can't yodel but put my knees on A Million bucks I'll pay A skin flute. 
I don't get high any more yet if I see A high times I'll read it. Last one was about A year ago. 
Did ya'll watch Street outlaws?


----------



## ~StangChick~

YES..i enjoy that show. 


Ever blow a tree stump out of the ground?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> YES..i enjoy that show.
> 
> Ever blow a tree stump out of the ground?


I owned a rock quarry for several years, Ive blown up a lot of things.

Have you ever skinny dipped?


----------



## Darkevs

don't.can't swim, but if I could I would skinny dip for sure.


what is your favorite brand of Peanutbutter?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Teddy's all natural


You like peanut butter on green apples?


----------



## william williamson

Only messed with c-4 one time. (Not the c-4 transmission)
We not only skinny dipped we would swing from the rope swing also. 
Jiff, live it on granny Smith apples. 
Do you bake?


----------



## Darkevs

never tried PB on an apple. going to have to do it though. 

Bake...............i can bake you under the table. 

what is your favorite brand of Coffee beans?

edit to add a short blasting story............

many years ago on our family farm my dad used to blast the big first growth fir stumps so they would crack open and the bulldozer could remove them easier.

well my older brother was into a tuff period of his young life and one day he asked me if he could take my horse for a ride.

I thought it was odd as he did not even like my horse, but I said OK as she did need a good ride.

later that day the police show up at our home, seems my brother blew the doors off our school and used my horse as a getaway.

my dad got shit for having explosive material where my brother could easily get it and my brother had to pay the school for fixing the damage.

my horse was not charged.


----------



## surfer

had a rock quarry to swim in growing up,

after so long they didnt even pump it out anymore and let it fill in,

the cranes looked small, they just left those,

we had a jump off point that measured a little over 100'

that had painted on it MTMF not many would jump,

at water levl it was so steep a drop off, that you could pick up a big rock thats underwater and push out

and hang on to that rock and you went down like a bullet,

some scuba divers came out one time, said they never hit bottom

but after about 4yrs of that they stopped it now it looks like a lake.

would you jump from a hundred ft into water??????????.

i had to wear tennis shoes, toes pointed, hands tight to the side, and head turned lookin over your shoulder, if not you got blasted in the face and it freakin hurts

but theres nothin like it done it close to probly 50 times,

wouldnt do it now tho would you????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

not 100 feet...jeez


Do you see your soul through the devil's eyes?


----------



## Darkevs

surfer..............I might if you tell me what your favorite brand of coffee beans are.......................




mine is Kick Ass coffee beans by Kicking Horse coffee!

stang.......... no I do not, I think the devil sees his soul in my eyes.  and he/she knows I will kick her/his ass if need be.


----------



## william williamson

All we swam in we're man made lakes or rock quarries. Same story, steep banks, we had trees that we jumped out of. 
I can actually bake well. I understand yeast and the gassing process, which is the primary element most folks don't grasp. When I was paroled I was then placed on house arrest for several months. 
I cooked alot and often. I started baking because folks love to eat. My associates from meetings came over to eat because I couldn't go to eat with them.
I do see my soul through the mystique of the devil. I try feverishly to alter that and it still returns to suppress me in some way. I got nothing else to say about that.
Yes, I have and would jump from 100+ still. I'm ok with that potentially being the last thing I do. It's up there with surfing croc water and catching venomous snakes and spiders. I've lived past my expiration date.
Favorite coffee? Theirs A new Costa Rican coffee, shelf brand, cheap stuff, I brought some back and folks act like its top notch. A dark, chocolaty flavored, not strong, rich blend that cost 855 colones or 1.65 A bag.
Do you believe in afterlife?


----------



## surfer

not really big on the coffee, folger's or maxwell house with a couple sugars and i'm good to go. 

dont like that high powered stuff

when i was in homestead, after andrew, the cubans sold a cup of coffee that they gave you 4 little tiny cups and you split that little cup of coffee into 4 cups of coffee.

that stuff was POTENT, bout like doin a gram. 

and that definitley wasnt me.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like Columbian coffee. Afterlife? like what coming back?


Do you eva feel like crying for no apparent reason?


----------



## Darkevs

cry for no reason, when I had a lifetime meltdown a few years ago, yes I would.

weird feeling. 

but feeling GOOD now and want to keep it that way. 

do you like horses and if so what breed is your favorite?


----------



## william williamson

surfer said:


> not really big on the coffee, folger's or maxwell house with a couple sugars and i'm good to go.
> 
> dont like that high powered stuff
> 
> when i was in homestead, after andrew, the cubans sold a cup of coffee that they gave you 4 little tiny cups and you split that little cup of coffee into 4 cups of coffee.
> 
> that stuff was POTENT, bout like doin a gram.
> 
> and that definitley wasnt me.


that was A Colada, that and A few croquettés was breakfast. I remember the first coffee stand that opened up within bike distance from our house, I was 11-12 not sure. We later nic named it Cuban crack.
I love horses, my stepfather was A jockey. I would actually like A mule that is part Morgan.
Crying? I've got life things that do shake my core. Crying quells the idea of termination. Some days I just don't wish to forge on.
Does music relieve things in your head?


----------



## Darkevs

i have blasted thoughts right out of my head with music.

now i am almost deaf in one ear because of it.

loved the old stones stuff...poison ivy and the such. 

what is your favorite thing to do in the morning?

and boys.....not THAT please.


----------



## surfer

well how bout the other then????????????

i like checkin the surf


----------



## Darkevs

^^^^^



i check my pond every morning, love seeing wildlife on and around it.

i am happiest when near water, thinking of moving part time to the ocean...........seriously thinking of it. love the sounds, smells and natural activity that goes on near the ocean. Pearl would love it too!

can you let your dogs, safely, off leash anywhere where you live?


----------



## Firehazard

on my folks 5acres, or up on the mtn or out in the National Forrest which is mtns and sasquatch country, places along the lakes, rivers, and streams here and there... IN the city or town; animals are to be leashed at all times. Why the dog park is outside city limits I guess. No I don't go to the parvo puddle as I call em. 


Have you ever drank Valerian Tea? Mmmmm... (make it up just like a pot of coffee, then pour the pot into a tea jug and make like you would sweet tea  ) Its like Miagi tea, at first its smells like crap.. then like Daniel san' you'll be sneakin into 3 or 4 times more often a week. Valerian Root is the source of valium.


----------



## hashbrown

Firehazard said:


> on my folks 5acres, or up on the mtn or out in the National Forrest which is mtns and sasquatch country, places along the lakes, rivers, and streams here and there... IN the city or town; animals are to be leashed at all times. Why the dog park is outside city limits I guess. No I don't go to the parvo puddle as I call em.
> 
> Have you ever drank Valerian Tea? Mmmmm... (make it up just like a pot of coffee, then pour the pot into a tea jug and make like you would sweet tea  ) Its like Miagi tea, at first its smells like crap.. then like Daniel san' you'll be sneakin into 3 or 4 times more often a week. Valerian Root is the source of valium.


I have used it in the capsule form. Smells like rotten socks!

What about lemon balm ever use it ? We grow it and I mix it in a tonic with white whiskey drink a little nip every night before bed.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have not tried either..So this tea makes you relax?


----------



## Darkevs

herbs.

I have been studying them for years.

my sister survived the early years of a single mom with 2 wild kids.....on a few drops of valerian tincture when needed. 

I have many different herbs growing here, some natural, some imported but I am careful not to let them naturalize here.

anyone want a 'recipe' for something?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Sure i want a recipe. Got a marijuana tincture recipe laying about? Lol


When was the last time u were cheech and chong stoned?


----------



## ~StangChick~

been a while....im immune. I need the valerian!


Are you bare foot a lot?


----------



## Firehazard

Barefoot now... and through most of the summer, if on an island.. all the time.


Have you ever been to a yoga studio?


----------



## Darkevs

Just Tap Pits ....................some call it.....Green Dragon...........mine is made with tequila. 

never been to a yoga anything, but I wish I could, it interests me.

anyone ever watched a vet do a c section on a cow?

stang....valerian mixed with skullcap makes a good relaxing blend for nervous tension. if that is what you are looking for...............each herb works in its own way, so much depends on your own personal 'symptoms'. example....can't relax because of............anxiety, stress, stiff and sore, etc.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but for punishment in ag class I had to help ai one. Ewwwww.

Firehazard, I havent been to a yoga studio. But me and a couple training partners keep talking about taking hot room yoga to set our flexibility apart from the competition .

Did you know yoga is a sin as its considered third eye meditation? which is considered "occult" by the bible.


----------



## Firehazard

Just Tap Pits said:


> No but for punishment in ag class I had to help ai one. Ewwwww.
> 
> Firehazard, I havent been to a yoga studio. But me and a couple training partners keep talking about taking hot room yoga to set our flexibility apart from the competition .
> 
> Did you know yoga is a sin as its considered third eye meditation? which is considered "occult" by the bible.


not so much, yoga is cleansing the sin...  as sin is simply "missing the mark" and Jesus' Keys of the Kingdom are the Hebrew interpretations of Chakras  The minds eye is where consciousness and "God" (who lives in your heart) meet. Dont CHEAT the Darkness BRING THE LIGHT.. as "God" lives in the darkest place in your heart, the spark ... I go toe to toe on some theological and historical discussions  See the Bible in general is a history book, with some PROFOUND ENLIGHTENMENT which come from the minds eye, only a few books are actually works of mysticism and its there if you read instead of listen. Also when it comes to the words in RED the words that the Cosmic Buddha the Messiah spoke are like those of Earthly Buddha; We are gods... John 10:34 .. We were meant to live for so much more 

TRUE prayer is meditation... the Lords Prayer, , spoken in Hebrew or Aramaic is a mantra  "Jesus" said the lords prayer for 6hours in a meditative state ... He's also in the Buddhist historical account as he taught in India during his "missing years" .. not missing recording in India.

Now Catholics which is most of the worlds christianity will proudly say oh they changed the days of week and the sabbath to get the pagans to come to the faith.. but they wont admit that they disregarded key eliments of the faith or covered it up in mistranslation those that would have all the pagans disregard the "state" religion...

I got tons more and books to look up if your interested in reading more holy texts...

Did you know that Yeshua is known as Yesu through most of the old world and is recorded around the world as a young boy/man who taught wonders to shamans and religious leaders, from England to China???


> Yesu, translates into Jesus (spanish translation) SO why do we use the Spanish translated name instead of the actual name when the faith wasn't written in Spanish but Latin from Greek "iEsou, Aramaic "Eashou", and Hebrew "Yeshua shortened is Yesu" ever do the homework??" all pronounced the same YESU.


answer to quote:
Its pretty simple.. to add confusion and a false idea on a true conduit of faith.. for control~


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Aaaaahhhh Stan you and I take the Bible in so differently....  

Last time you plunged the toilet?


----------



## Firehazard

Not so much... at all really; its all the other historical evidence most find hard to swallow with their faith... .. its best said by "Jesus"


> Go tell my brothers I have returned.. (magdelene: Oh they will not believe me lord, they will call me a liar and charlatan) Go and tell them their master has returned and if they still do not believe you tell them their Lord has risen..


3 very different understanding or levels of faith, none of them are wrong... Its simple, Is Jesus your Lord, or is he your Master(Marra) like Sifu, or is he your brother?? He says we are all his brothers and sisters and even challenges us to race to the Father. Thats where people disagree about religion, over texts they haven't read but have been taught to understand "this way".. To me hes all the above, hes the only Reverend (high priest) and is Messiah (which is hebrew and cannot die, thus defeated death on the cross) best understanding in English is the phrase "Cosmic Buddha". WHICH brings me to point on my question did you know Jesus is known around the world as yesu, iesaou?? He's mentioned in many pagan religions as the last human sacrifice  Jesus and God are both nick names attributed to them, when the right names attributed you see them in many religious faiths and to be used properly they must be spoken in Hebrew as the word is mysticism 

THREAD JACK~~ over :flush: 
I plunged the toilet 2 days ago, kids......... flush everything.

Did you know the legendary native american city of gold is on the verge of being found? its in the west.... Utah, Nevada, or Arizona???


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk anything about the ***** gold town lol. 

I have studied almost every major religion in a search for my own spiritualality. Theyre all pretty much a basic set of rules to live life as a good person backed with boogeyman stories to scare you into following the "rules"(this is my own opinion and I knock no1 elses religious beliefs or followings).

Have you ever searched outside your own spiritual beliefs?(ie studied Judaism though being raised Christian)


----------



## ~StangChick~

Wowsers..nope. I have not.


Favorite show on Nickelodeon?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes dear. Its on nick mom at like 1 am. Wow thats embarrassing to admit. ...


Favorite video game?


----------



## ~StangChick~

:rofl:Hahahaha...it is a funny show though.

MX vs ATV


What commercial do you hate?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The flo commercials from progressive or whatever. I want to kick that broad in her teeth so bad....

What was the last drink u had?


----------



## ~StangChick~

water.
do not kick flo.



Do you eva watch a whole show but you paid no attention because you had other BS on your mind?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

All the time. My tv is background noise. I hardly ever watch anything start to finish.


Ever had heat exhaustion?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, it sucks.



Ever been stunned w/ a stun gun?


----------



## Firehazard

OF course may man.. .how do you think I got all this info... I sat down an entire 2 semesters of college and story by story, page by page compared, the Holy Bible, Holy Torah, Talmud, the Holy Koran, The Nag Hammadi Library, Aprocryphia, The Baghadvagita, and a few journals and books from scholars. ... its pretty basic and pretty simple.. What I've found is that under deep research and put all these religions in the pot you'll see the truth, the garbage will boil out. 

When asked what religion are you; you are to say, I am a child of light... ( Yesu/Jesus) thats in the New Testament. People would read it and find its much more appealing than we've been taught.. More like warrior monks. He also said to practice abstinence not BE abstinent. You wouldnt know that unless you read the new books with hebrew, coptic, or aramaic on one side and english the other.. It also helps to get alef bet  for each language so you can begin to understand the words yourself. Like Native Americans, its guteral and one word can have 4 different meanings. 

Did you know there are more than 6 religious groups or sects that pray to the same "God" before they go into battle and kill each other? 
My question ^^^
If all your sons beckoned your aid as they slaughtered each other .. who would you choose? rhetorical ^^^^
for me those it'd be who have eyes shall see and ears shall hear  most heavily used quote by "Jesus" .. its origin is in India and is also most used Yogi saying.


----------



## Firehazard

taze myself all the time... thats how you know how well its gonna work. used to have cattle prod wars back when... 

Whats your favorite geographic area of the North and South America?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I perfer mountains. If I oicked where to be it'd be south american. I saw a documentary about a guy who lives in the mountains in south america and his area is absolutely heaven on earth. I think it was a vice documentary. 

What was the last documentary you watched?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Something about serial killers. 


You get Documentary Channel?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. I rarely watch it though. Im very selective with my documentaries. 

Watch or listen to any podcasts?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Does that include Howard Stern?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Uuuuummmmmm I suppose. But only bcuz I think howard stern is a genius. He found his niche and ran with it.

How many crown royal bags do you have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Zero.


You like Too $hort?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not a fan.... couple ok songs but I hate every bay area rapper ever....


Last movie you watched?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't even remember..i get no time to sit and watch movies anymore.

Do you think this is a good song?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I can't see the video! What is it of?  

Favorite classical musician?


----------



## ~StangChick~

It's a song by Sully Erna...makes me have goose bumps. 

I do not like classical. im sorry.

Does it make babies smart to listen to it?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Music does increase brain stimulation of babies. ....

And no I didnt like thst song. I thought the vocals were absolutely horrible. Too much of the godsmack sound... definitely not good a good sound over tye piano.(and im a godsmack fan...)
How do you not like classical? Without classical there would be no music. .. 

1 person u absolutely cant stand?


----------



## Darkevs

my stepmother, she is a bitch, and not a nice one. 


have you ever dug spuds right out of the ground, washed, cooked and ate them?


----------



## surfer

who hasnt?????

i like them cut up with my pocket knife also,

we had a whole room floor covered in potato's 
as long as they stay dry, they were good to go.

do you grow a garden?????????????


----------



## Darkevs

HUGE garden.

all my life, long, long, long time. 

ever flown a kite? I have not but would like too.


----------



## william williamson

Person I don't like? Me, I always say you don't have to give me A black eye I've already given myself 2.
Never dug potatoes
Have A nice garden with pineapples on them. 
Yes flown A kite. Ever dog fight worth A kite?


----------



## Darkevs

will, will, will, please learn to like yourself. please. 

I have not dogfighted with kites as I have not flown one..yet. 

but I think I am going to make one and try it.

do you like making things?


----------



## Darkevs

why yes, yes I do. 

do you wear glasses?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wear contacts. ...

Duck dynasty fan?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Slightly......


Ever smash pumpkins?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. Every november 1st at midnight. I usually get caught atleast once too lol
I also have smashing pumkins lyrics tattooed across my collar bones....

Got a favorite smashing pumpkins song?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Disarm..What's yours?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Disarm.... I have "the killer in you is the killer in me" tattooed across my collar bones.... its my fuck fear tattoo.

Listen to pearl jam?


----------



## ~StangChick~

cool. I don't like Pearl Jam A whole lot...I like Yellow Ledbetter .


You hate spiders?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dont hate then but if they're in my house they die... 

Oddest pet you ever owned.


----------



## ~StangChick~

That pac man frog was weird. 


Do you like Kool & the Gang?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't like them that much but they opened up for Kid Rock. Was funny.


Are you a menace to society?


----------



## welder

used to be!............

can water ski?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes....I like wake boarding.

Can you wake?


----------



## Darkevs

no.

have you ever won a Trophy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not that I remember but my son has over 50 motorcross trophies...and BMX


Ever been to a motorcross or supercross race?


----------



## surfer

nah, bikes werent really my thing, but 2 of my brothers have bikes, 

one of my sisters was married to scot woods of woods racing,

they won alot all over, between 8 of them they got over 20 harleys

last year scot got his own chroming vat, he builds bikes,

trophies and ribbons, i like winning, 

i like being, and having the best, i learned a long time ago that you dont have to 'settle'

and when i lose i do it like a man,

shake your hand, and thank you for the opportunity to compete against you.


----------



## ~StangChick~

ok, did you have a question?


----------



## Darkevs

he'll be back with one.


----------



## ~StangChick~

do deee doooo


----------



## ~StangChick~

K Surfer I am no longer waiting.


Hittin the beach this weekend?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No im landlocked. And after living on am island for so many years the white trash polluted nasty ass lake everyone calls the "beach" here just doesnt add up....

Do you just completely hate any kind of animal?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hmmm I can't say I do. 


Would you save whales as a job if offered?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Like those douches who are pretty much eco pirates? No. But an educated scientist doing research yes.

Last time you watched the simpsons?


----------



## surfer

i lived on the island for 12yrs, been thru every hurricanesince 1979 except for 2yrs while i was in homesteadf workin after hurricane andrew,

did leave the island once tho when they came around sayig they may be askin us to leave,

then they asked us to leave,

it was classic waves 10' looked like hawaii

then they came back on loud speaker tellin us to leave,

we're in there havin a hurricane party, and heard a knock at the door,

the law wanted to know 'the next of kin'

we packed up.

once the winds get over about 85-90 mph it starts gettin hairy, buildings start comin apart.

HERE'S MY QUESTION:

would you ride out a hurricane on a 20 mile long island at the widest point maybe 1/2 mile,

at the narrowest point couple hundred yards?????????????

in the 50's huricane hazel washed thru


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope .. I would evacuate


Would you sing Kid Rock-Cocky, Karaoke in a bar?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I only sing girly r&b drunk at the bar....

Have you ever dated a married person without knowing it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope.


Think people have really been abducted by aliens?


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> Nope.
> 
> Think people have really been abducted by aliens?


YES!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im on the fence. I havent ever seen a believable account... it may have happened hundreds of years ago though....

Last time you were black out drunk?


----------



## ~StangChick~

When I was like 16.


Have you ever seen Fire In The Sky?


----------



## prjwh081810

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im on the fence. I havent ever seen a believable account... it may have happened hundreds of years ago though....
> 
> Last time you were black out drunk?


Spring break of 2011

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> When I was like 16.
> 
> Have you ever seen Fire In The Sky?


I just read the begining. My bad.

No I havent seen it.

Have you ever ate icecream and fries?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well I might have had fries then ice cream.


Do you ever clean your house then an hour later it is trashed again?


----------



## surfer

all the time its continous,

but i try to not be to bad about it,

i have a dishwasher and still wash by hands,

question:

do you like washin dishes


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't like it but I do it..i would rather wash them and get them put away all at once.


Are you offended by songs with cursing in the lyrics?


----------



## Darkevs

no.

I curse when I sing to. or maybe I sing when I curse.................. 

I have never owned an automatic dishwasher in my life, some may think that is sad, but I do not. I like looking out my kitchen window while I wash dishes. I find it relaxing.

ok, a question...........

Did you guys know it is Pearl's 10 th. Birthday in 7 days?


----------



## prjwh081810

No. Who is pearl?

Have you ever owned a car you didnt like?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

No I've loved all of my cars. Who couldn't love a Mopar?

Have you ever had a near death experience?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson

Yes, self inflicted and other. 
Do you still go out in the rain and play?


----------



## surfer

i was in it yesterday for about 3hrs pouring down rain,

supposed to get 3" so i got out there cleaning out ditches so the water would drain,

in a pair of baggies and some work boots on.

this came up the other day:

does anyone know what 'pi' is when figuring sq. ft.????????????


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I knew had to figure squares out just had to pack the material. My dads specialty out there was decks and cedar shake work.... 

I love the rain. If it isnt a hurricane I usually go for a walk in the rain.

Ever seen bulworth?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Years ago.


What would make you happy right now?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm about $200 million. 

Last gun u shot?


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha funny you say that..I was just shooting my son's Air Rifle...it's a Crosman Marauder PCP Dual Fuel Air Rifle. fun to shoot in the yard.


Have airsoft or pellet guns?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither... i have big boy toys. Ak, mack 10 (9mm), walthers ppq 40, remington 870, remington 700 308, thinking about getting the kel tec .223 range pistol next weekend, and a bushmaster ar to follow...

Cable, satellite, or rabbit ears?


----------



## ~StangChick~

rabbit ears..lol

I have Dish

Do you own any throwing knives?


----------



## william williamson

No, i will not possess any more weapons. 
Like grapefruits?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes.

Like playin Basket Ball?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shooting around yes actually playing no


do u hate music now day?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well I don't listen to the radio....so I would say yeah.

Do you get irritable easily?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh yeah

Watch westerns?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I do find myself enjoying an old western now and then.


Do you dream about family/friends that have passed away?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope.

Ever get so sad you get mad?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Maybe


What would you consider paradise?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Paradise is always with me since its in my head... 

Laat instrument u played?


----------



## Darkevs

right here, right now. 

I have made my own paradise. took me many years, but it was worth the journey.



dang, late again.

last instrument I 'played' (I am in no way musical) was an organ. 


can you see good in the dark?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fairly well. Im not a cat or anything....

Shower or bath?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Drums! Im like animal! Yeah I can see decent in the dark.

Lights on or off?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on whos there lol

Ever get fed up and want to put ppl back in their place?


----------



## ~StangChick~

alot lately..and i do just that.


Do you like th song Laid by James?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not really but it was on so I asked.


Ever forget what you were just gonna do?


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> Not really but it was on so I asked.
> 
> Ever forget what you were just gonna do?


Always. More than what I should at 22.

Have you ever woke up and could.move you were so tired still

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes.


Do you swear in public places?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. Constantly. Don't like what I say dont listen in.

Walmart k mart or target?


----------



## Wallies_momma

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yes. Constantly. Don't like what I say dont listen in.
> 
> Walmart k mart or target?


Target, deffinitly the least white trashy of all those places I think lol.

Country, Rock, or R&B music?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Rock.

Frozen Magarita or Frozen Mudslide?


----------



## Darkevs

Lime Margaritas!

what is one plus one?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Two

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Darkevs

no, just an easy one to start the day with. 

if the store is less than 3 miles away...............would you rather walk to the store or hop in your car and drive?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Drive......


Do you love your lovely lady lumps?


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> Drive......
> 
> Do you love your lovely lady lumps?


I dont have lady lumps but yes I love my ladies lumps!

Do you own any reptiles?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

prjwh081810 said:


> I dont have lady lumps but yes I love my ladies lumps!
> 
> Do you own any reptiles?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, a bearded dragon named Lugh.

How many motorized vehicles on your property?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have a bearded dragon too!! like 9 motorized vehicles.


All time favorite Metallica song?


----------



## EckoMac

~StangChick~ said:


> I have a bearded dragon too!! like 9 motorized vehicles.
> 
> All time favorite Metallica song?


Lugh's a rescue, not real friendly but I'm working on him.

One of course. Battery is a close second.

If you could afford a full on kennel, how many dogs would you have?


----------



## Firehazard

15 adults no more... not counting pups.


Does 2 + 2 always = 4 ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um yes? lol

So whats up for the weekend?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Me training, the dogs training, and gun shopping.

Play the lotto?


----------



## william williamson

Yes, quick picks on Wednesday and Saturday power ball and 3 Florida lotto. 10 bucks A week. When I live in Costa I leave the money for my brother to play them. 
Have you ever wondered anything playing lottery?


----------



## ~StangChick~

wondered? you mean won? Most I won was 2G's on a $2 ticket.

Do you walk a lot?


----------



## Firehazard

all the time..... always walkin 
2+2 is not always 4  depends on its base  lookin at some math notes from biology can't believe i know this shizza. 

BEACH! and painting the house.

what dog would you have if the USA adopted BSL and HSUS policies??? AND GASTOP'd the nation of "pit bull" type dogs??


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Chihuahuas. No joke. 

Elton john fan? If so favorite song?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am not a fan.

I would have a Rottie or GS.

Ever have a Rottie?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> I am not a fan.
> 
> I would have a Rottie or GS.
> 
> Ever have a Rottie?


Yes, had one in the early 90s

Do you like a afternoon nap?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yep. I have a scar from our old Rottweiler Boo. He bit me on my stomach and my back. I've never owned another one but I've always loved them.

What's your favorite breed of Horse?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

None. I absolutely despise horses. I dont trust em....

Do you support the death penalty?


----------



## hashbrown

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yep. I have a scar from our old Rottweiler Boo. He bit me on my stomach and my back. I've never owned another one but I've always loved them.
> 
> What's your favorite breed of Horse?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


None of them!

Last movie you watched?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Step Brothers I think


You like Will Farrell?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The watch

Last movie you went to a theater for?


----------



## Firehazard

croods ... with the whole croo ~

don't trust horses? .... 

Appaloosas, Arabians,... mtn ponys. Mustangs!
like my dogs.. like em HOT!

whats the hardest job you've done.... not just physically mentally.. Nevermind we have service men ..........Hmmm
Whats the best body of water you've ever seen or been in?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh thats hard to say... I liked the Atlantic, gulf of mexico, and now that im land locked u cant keep me away from creeks and ponds. ..

Favorite adult beverage?


----------



## prjwh081810

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh thats hard to say... I liked the Atlantic, gulf of mexico, and now that im land locked u cant keep me away from creeks and ponds. ..
> 
> Favorite adult beverage?


Bud light!

If you were a superhero, who would you be?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

You mean I'm not a superhero? I thought I was Wonder Woman!!!

You favorite thing to do when you are all alone?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

lay on the beach.


Ever slept outside on the ground no tent?


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> lay on the beach.
> 
> Ever slept outside on the ground no tent?


Note yet!

Ever eat dog food Just to see why they eat so aggressively?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

no.


Do you think Leonardo Da Vinci was a genius?


----------



## prjwh081810

~StangChick~ said:


> no.
> 
> Do you think Leonardo Da Vinci was a genius?


No. He was on drugs!

Whats the fastest you've ever gone in a vehicle?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs

don't know, eyes were blurred, just glad we survived the ride! 

do you wear socks and sandals at the same time?


----------



## prjwh081810

Darkevs said:


> don't know, eyes were blurred, just glad we survived the ride!
> 
> do you wear socks and sandals at the same time?


Yes sometimes when im to lazy to take the socks off.

Whats the funniest thing to happen to you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I can't think right now.


If you are out drinkin at a bar and a DJ is playing..will you dance?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on how drunk and what gets played lol


Damn, does it feel good to be a gangster?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Damn it sure does feel good to be a gangsta.


How do you keep cool on hot summer days?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hiding I the ac. When im out and about a couple cold liters of water.

What kind of pictures are on your wall calender?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Dirtbikes

Do you have to wear sunglasses outside at all times?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dnt even own a pair of sunglasses. 

Snow or heat waves?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Heat wave!! 

Seether or Godsmack


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh shoot.... I jam both. But I prefer staind or disturbed.... but I am aware now how everythings gonna be fiiiiine....

Biggie or pac?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Biggie.


ICP or Kotton Mouth Kings


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Kmk. Not really a fan of either but tangerine skys brings back memories. Although occasionally when alone I will play a lil abk. Mainly only "in the city".

Boys in the hood or menace 2 society?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Boyz in the Hood


NWA or Public Enemy


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Public enemy... mainly with anthrax...

John wayne or clint eastwood


----------



## ~StangChick~

Wayne


Scuba Dive or Mountain climbing?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Scuba diving 

What's one word that you say the most?


----------



## prjwh081810

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Scuba diving
> 
> What's one word that you say the most?


NO.

do you ever goto church?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## ~StangChick~

rarely.


Have you ever done confession?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No not Catholic. 

What on tv right now?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't know..im listening to music.

Do you like chopped and screwed music?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hell no. Even of I was all codined out id still dislike it.


Do you wanna be a baller? Shot caller? 20 inch blades on your impala?


----------



## ~StangChick~

nah but I like that song..lil troy.


Do you wanna be a cowboy with the top let down and the sunshine shining?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Na not really. 

Watch cops?.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep. I like the Alaska State Troopers.


What do you watch on Tuesday nights?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Deadliest Catch


What do you watch on hump day night?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nothing, I don't watch TV. 

Have you ever been dared to do something that you now regret?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope.


Last gift someone gave you?


----------



## Princesspaola21

My ex husband bought me a dozen roses, chocolates, and my favorite movie....he just doesn't give up.

What's your first memory?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't remember.


Do you sing when you drive?


----------



## surfer

dosent everyone?????????

do you thonk you sound good when your singing???????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah I do.


Do you think I would sound good singing?


----------



## surfer

i see what your doin, fishin.
all depends on what your wearin, thats gonna get my attention first, but 
someone with good vocal chords is what will keep me there.


how do you like them apples????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like granny smith apples. plus it has nothing to do with what I am wearin!!! Im talking about singing. silly.


whats your favorite cereal?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Right now captain crunch.

Ever had the blueberry muffin cereal?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No.


Do you keep your car clean?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm to an extent. I keep gym bags and empty gatorade amd water bottles in it. Alo n g with fishing poles tackle boxs and the like.

What kimda treats do u give ur dogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Right now I have BLUE Wilderness Grain Free Turkey & Chicken Trail ....


What cologne/perfume do you wear?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wear gucci pour homme II as my "signature scent". occasionally Ill switch up amd wear dolce light blue for men.

What perfume/ cologne do you wear?


----------



## Princesspaola21

I have several that I wear daily depending on what I'm doing. Coach Poppy, True Religion Hippy, Ed Hardy Villain, Rock Revival, and something from Victoria Secret that I can remember the name of lol. It's a pink bottle with a black pump ball on it.

What kind of underwear do you wear?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

VS Bombshell or Ed Hardy Hearts & Daggers. All my undergarments are VS various styles.


If you got out for ice cream what kind will you order?


----------



## surfer

boxers, 
i hate strawberries, but i like strawberry milkshakes.

what i said was what your wearing is going to get my attention,

but wih some good vocal chords, that would keep my attention,

fishin.... for conpliments you dont need to fish,

but we've already been thru what happens when someone pays you a compliment.

do you like startin trouble [any kind]


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dont do ice cream. Im a slushy person. All my under garments are Ralph Lauren that includes socks...

Do you eat sour candy?


----------



## william williamson

I do not start trouble. My Outlook on life is vulgar for the most p part. I don't want that to be someone else's problem. 
Yes I eat sour candy. 
Do you like Heath bars? 
And I love vanilla ice cream. Blue Bell brand.


----------



## surfer

i do to...........

heath or skor's candy bars.

our DQ makes heath bar blizzards, pieces of heath bar with ice cream put in a milkshake blender


----------



## ~StangChick~

Where's your question?

Do you like Dave Matthews Band?


----------



## Darkevs

no and yes. 

WHAT...................is, your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Firehazard

yeh I rock some dave matthews.. 

Im a fan of kale, carrots, and spinach... 

do you meditate?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I try to!! When I do my #8 on the chart. lol

I love eggplant!!

What is your favorite spice when you cook?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Cajun seasoning and cheyene pepper. 

I also LOVE DMB.

Remeber the tom green show?


----------



## ~StangChick~

OMG yes I have them all on VHS!! BABIES BABIIESSSS!!! lol Or the Bingo one OOOOO69.lol


Do you have a pile of mail that you need to read?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Only thing I get in the mail is bills and eastbay magazines lol

Whats ur favorite dmb song?


----------



## ~StangChick~

You Might Die Trying & Crush


Do you like "problems" by A$AP Rockey?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Last year when it first came out lol

Ever listened to gunplay?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No..and your an ass today. It was just on so I asked.

I am not playing anymore.


----------



## Princesspaola21

well that's no fun.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blame HIM! hahaha


----------



## Just Tap Pits

How am I an ass? I said I liked the dang song before it got played out. Youre sensitive today.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I know. Who is Rob Gibbins ?


----------



## surfer

google.........

dave mathews & the rolling stones, 'memory motel'
one of my all time favorites,
listen to it stang, then,
tell meed what do you think???????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like it. Even mentions Boston.


----------



## surfer

wait just one minute, young lady..............

WHERE'S YOUR QUESTION???????????????????????????????????

i like it to thats my kind of music


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ever forget what question you were gonna ask?


----------



## surfer

thats cheatin...........................

and yes sometimes i have,

are you ready for the week-end????????????

tom garner is havin a pig pickin tomorrow,

leavin here bout 4am

supposed to be a couple hundred dog people there,
floyd b.
b. stevens
v. romero
d, devine.
tom g.
a few others i cant think of right now,
even tho i dont run his blood, he still had a mutal friend contact me, to invite us,

but it will give me a chance to network, and see whats out there, cause i want to meet some of these people face to face that are gettin in touch tryin to get my dogs.

gettin all kinds of people calllin and gettin in touch thru the computer.

what is the most that you would ask for a dog without feeling guilty, and could you justify that price??????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

No cheatin, it's my thread so I can do what I want.
Yes, I am ready for this weekend...BEACH PLEASE.
I think max someone should have to pay for a dog is $700-$800


What do you think?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on the dog. I believe in a "working mans" price. 1500 and under for pups adult have no ceiling. 


Favorite adam sandler movie?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Waterboy.


Favorite Chris Farley Movie?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beverly hills ninja

Ever been out of country for vacation?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mexico & Caymen Islands..

Ever been to a tropical Island?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes.


Has there been tension around here lately?


----------



## welder

hell naw.aint none a that............
ever lay out of work in the middle of the week


----------



## surfer

i dont remember when there was a middle of the week, now every day is the same, 
but now, i really dont like workin too many days in a row,

if i'm home maybe 14 possibly 21 but then i'm takin a little time off,
middle of the week or not, and it might be a week before i go back to work.

are you consumed by the dollar,or
are you ok with the person you are now????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am fine.


What's the worst horror movie you ever watched?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Darkness falls.... it played on my biggest fear...

Ever almost drown?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No....

Did you take swimming lessons?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah of sorts. I was thrown in a pool and told to swim......

Favorite color?


----------



## ~StangChick~

damn that's a lil harsh. Hot Pink & Black together.


Is anybody out there?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes.

Would you go live on mars knowing there is no way to return to earth?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ah no.


Who is your favorite Ninja Turtle?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The purple one. 

Are you tired of batman movies?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Donatello..I like Leonardo. I don't care for Batman movies anymore..


Is there another one coming out?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

God I hope not. George clooney was the last batman I watched....

Anyone know how to stick cigar labels to a table and laquer over it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah do it just like u said just put a lil laquer down 1st so they stay in place...


Drop kick or Pile driver?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Atomic leg drop......

Anyone else think clinton was a pimp?


----------



## ~StangChick~

That was not an option and No.


Ever think of getting into the repo business?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope.

Do u have a favorite coffee cup?.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah a large blue one.


Is reading that bull thread the most exciting this that happened to you today?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No walking gage was. Hes surprising me more and more each day. Hes a big puppy once he sees the leash come out. He literally jumps up and down and waggs all over....

Does your dog get excited to exercise?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes he does like 5 laps around the living room b4 I can get his leash on.

Would your dogs destroy stuffed animals if they were laying around?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, never fails.

What are you doing today?


----------



## Firehazard

Art show..... 

Do you like fine wine or box wine?


----------



## hashbrown

I only drink wines made here at the house of Hash.

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Firehazard

Morning Larks sing all around here... 

home made wine is fine wine (if done right) JMO hahaha

ANYone .. ready for WINTER ??? :snow:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but getting there. 

Is murder(not in self defense)ever justifiable?


----------



## Firehazard

Murder is to kill for a reason.. pride, lust, etc.. killing is just that taking life. .. so only in self defense of being murdered, killed, or family murdered, or killed. Even then its still violent, therefore questionable of intent. Thus the many court cases of such.

yes.. it is psychologically determined that aggression is a form of defense against aggression. Much like using a fire to choke out another fire. 

The true passive way of self defense is something between akido and tai chi; keeping the heart loving and mind open, letting them kick their own ass: (think about it, in some of your best fights when you have playful attitude you generally go further; than in blind anger.) Course a lil pissed off never hurts either as long it doesn't inhibit your game. If faced with a intruder and your protecting your home that goes without being said,hope your a gun owner. Still violence against violence. Man kind really needs to ascend.

If you could would you give up the material world for a mystic life on Earth?


----------



## hashbrown

I don't think I would make a good mystic......


Have you ever been to a brush arbor meeting?


----------



## ~StangChick~

once a week.


Watching Megalodon?


----------



## hashbrown

No.....True Blood

Like to camp?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep, love it.



Give your dog a treat today?


----------



## hashbrown

We are sharing pistachios at the moment

Been to a race lately?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have...motorcross, not today though I went to the beach instead of the race. 


Do you take a lot of pics daily?


----------



## Firehazard

all the time....... 

Anyone been to an art gallery ??


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive been to a glass "art" gallery. If you see some of the things ppl are doing with glass it is art.
And of course field trips in school.


Could you look past the function of the piece to see the art?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes. I have been to Boston Museum of fine art a couple times.

Do your kids ever draw things and you see a masterpiece? I have framed a few
selected pieces by my children. Here is one my daughter did when she was 2.


----------



## ~StangChick~

K whateva don't answer. 


What is up with you?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

With me? Lots of personal stuff. 

Whats up with u?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nothing much.

Why does it cost more to eat healthy?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Nothing much.
> 
> Why does it cost more to eat healthy?


It doesn't if you produce your own.....

Saturday plans?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yep I'm going to get a Boba Tea and shoot some bobas at some non English speaking immigrants 

Is that mean?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, it's funny.


What does the last text you sent say?


----------



## Firehazard

dunno whats it say?

Cost more to eat healthy because its part of the system to poison us them keep us alive by giving us so called medicine to get by.. stringin us along. They want us all to have diabetes, heart disease, etc etc.. 

If you could just give it all to Caesar and walk away, would you?


----------



## hashbrown

Hell No I hate that dog trainer!

Do you take life by the horns and ride it or do you coast along?


----------



## Firehazard

Slow wide turns .... .. ... for me

:rofl: not Milan... LOL Caesar as in lifestyle and debt...

Whats the most sacred spot in the world in your opinion?


----------



## hashbrown

Firehazard said:


> Slow wide turns .... .. ... for me
> 
> :rofl: not Milan... LOL Caesar as in lifestyle and debt...
> 
> Whats the most sacred spot in the world in your opinion?


There's a big rock over the hill from the house where I like to think, that's sacred to me.

Do you consider yourself to be religious or spiritual?


----------



## Firehazard

I love places like that ^^^. 
Most have no clue they mean the same.. As does yoga.. Honor what's sacred..
Im spiritual about my religious beliefs. 

Did you know capitalism is a religion by all definitions?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Possibly, Maybe you could elaborate?

Did you have a good day?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope.

What about you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yesterday was a good day..not 100% but it will do.


Did you know Captain Kangaroo died?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yep.


Who says "try to get close and your ass will get smacked"?


----------



## EckoMac

~StangChick~ said:


> Yep.
> 
> Who says "try to get close and your ass will get smacked"?


Snoop Dog

What would be a good question? (I had a brain fart, this is all I could come up with)


----------



## ~StangChick~

ahahaha! yeah you were right.

How about who was the last person you told that you loved them?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> ahahaha! yeah you were right.
> 
> How about who was the last person you told that you loved them?


Big Al, I loves Big Al

Favorite type of home?


----------



## surfer

fav type of home?
one thats mine and paid for

can i bring a facebook pictured i shared over here?
one of my sisters' sons turns 25 today,
and its posted of him winning his race,
i dont know what its called.

he races harleys with the wheelie bars on the back,
cool picture tho


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

What do you mean by favorite home? I like the home I currently have because it has a HUGE yard and plenty of room to keep the dogs.

What's one of the best dog's that you've ever had?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hash, I like colonial style homes.

Surfer, I think that would just be NHRA Harley Davidson Drag Racing ..Pro Dragster maybe??

My Sully is the bestest doggy I have had.

*Any plans for this Friday ?*


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nope, none

How about you?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah....

What was the last thing u ate?


----------



## welder

peanut butter and jelly sandwich.....................no sh-t....

how many dogs ya got?????????????


----------



## Just Tap Pits

4. Thinking about adjusting my yard some though. Also thinking of moving to l.a. no not that la Louisiana. 

Dont you feel sorry for the cajuns?


----------



## william williamson

Cajuns are Swamp people. Swamp people, be it east coast Bayou, Louisiana/Texas Bayou, Florida Swamp people ain't folk you feel sorry for. 
You can drop them anywhere on the planet and come back in A year and they might wave you on to pick them up the next year cause they've adapted and are having fun. 
Should Cajuns or Swamp people feel sorry for those who can't survive?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Uuuuummmmmm no. But they should offer assistance when they can (most do that all ready).

Would you want to piss of a cajun?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yes! I love hearing them yelling that stuff that I can't understand lol.

Do you speak any other languages besides English?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ebonics

Is that a language?


----------



## william williamson

Ask whoopie Goldberg or Bill Cosby what they think about ebonics.
They rip it up talking smack about it. 
What do you think of the funky made up names people are naming kids?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lol I like some of them. I wanted to name my daughter Peyton Manning Maynard. My husband declined :/ I should've done it anyway lol. Now that would've been unique.

What's the most off the wall name you've ever seen?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I grew up in a black neighborhood......

Do you like odd names for dogs?


----------



## surfer

nope, people have a hard enuf time understanding me now, i've been told i have 
that 'down east' brogue, jtp i know you've heard it, and bully gal, but i think i sound normal.

right now, we're feeding 15 or 16 i cant remember, but got 4 one week old pups,
and 3 more females to breed this year. but what ever happens, i aint goin over 20,

we've started talkin about it lately, with some of the older ones that we knew dying off,
and we've kept this blood close for a long time, we thinkin about lettin a few out there.

'keeper' almost made it to 13yrs old, i only bred him one time, now that blood is gone,
we got a son and 2 daughters on the yard, and access to another son and daughter,

but should of been breedin him, but my thinkin was this blood is to valuble i dont 
want anyone to have it. now i see wrong thinkin.

you also need a core or group of people workin towards a common goal, that way,
you can pick the best of the best.

do you like to 'ramble on'

lz


----------



## william williamson

Boo hiss boo hiss


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I don't ramble I am usually straight to the point.

Do you think the older you get the more you ramble?


----------



## Firehazard

The older I get, the more short and to the point I get......... unless it's about dogs 

Any baseball fans anymore?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I'm not majorly into baseball but of course I support my Red Sox and all other Boston teams.

Ever been to a pig roast? I did today, was cool.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Nope, never been to one before

What are 5 things that you cannot live without?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Food, Water, Money, Sex, Lip Gloss

Do you have 99 problems & a bitch ain't one?


----------



## Dynasty

Right now I have 1 million problems and its becuz of my little bitch

How many dogs do you have/want ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I want 10(plus placed dogs). I have 4 currently. 

Ever been to Hooker Oklahoma?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Uh Nope.


Think I should be a country girl?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I rhink being something u naturally arent is sad. Im a country, ******, beach bum, mma freak. But thats me. If u dnt like my twang dnt talk to me, dnt like my kicked hat dont look at me, thats just me though. 


Ever been to virginville pa?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No. 


Last song you heard?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dust in the wind

Think benson henderson can beat the duke rufus trainied anthony Pettis?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sure, why not.


Ever just want to give up and say F*CK IT ALL?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Daily

When was the last time u punched sum1?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hmmm a while ago maybe Highschool if we are talkin legit beatings.



Do you have road rage?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh yeah....

Watch any tv shows you wouldn't admit to watching?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sure do!!!!

What is the best snack food and why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummm im too fat to pinpoint just 1 lol


Do u support mmj?


----------



## Dynasty

if you mean medical cannabis . absolutely i think im getting Glaucoma as we speak




whats your favorite bloodline ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Whopper through chevy red dog(with a splash of camelot. Keeps the ha and da up without sacrificing size). I also like nigerino and ofrn.

If you had a yard full of the same dogs what would be the 1 odd breed house dog?


----------



## Dynasty

Just Tap Pits said:


> Whopper through chevy red dog(with a splash of camelot. Keeps the ha and da up without sacrificing size). I also like nigerino and ofrn.
> 
> If you had a yard full of the same dogs what would be the 1 odd breed house dog?


camel dog lol

what sport do you watch the most


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I pretty much only watch martial arts. Boxing, bjj, mma, judo, karate, kickboxing pretty much anything. I have "my" teams from most sports but I dnt follow them.

Xbox or playstation?


----------



## ~StangChick~

XBOX....


Did you see that?


----------



## redog

No, I have glaucoma. BWAHAHAHA
Ever try the medical stuff?


----------



## Dynasty

nope but i wouldnt mind trying it 


ciggs of choice ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

None, I don't smoke butts.


Why does it have to rain on a holiday weekend?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Murphy's law...lol! That's why! It's nasty and muggy here...

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well that was today and not much..went to the mall.


Favorite store in your mall?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shoe stores. Anything but journeys....

Ever just give up hope and want to wither away?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like Journeys but the girls selection is way different then guys. 

I have felt that way, yes. 

Do you think you could survive living by the Artic circle if a cabin was there for you?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yes!! I loved living in Alaska and would like wilderness living!  but....I would need an experienced person to be my buddy since I probably wouldn't last too long since I don't know all the survival tips


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do you reuse your towel after you shower or wash it everytime?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oops forgot to ask question! Lol! 

I reuse my towel  it don't have to be washed after every use...

Do you like the circus?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't mind it..I brought my daughter back in June. She loved it. Favorite part was the dirt bikes in the steel ball.


Are you sad that summer is just about over?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Kind of....only because I don't really like these New England winters...there isn't much to do around here..lol! 

Best thing you did this summer?


----------



## welder

Had sex with a very large woman in the river with 25 ppl on the pier above...that didnt have a clue...........

Ever hitch hike???/


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes I have, I was dumb! lol 


Would you work nude if you worked from home?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I do work from home....and well...sometimes I don't have much on but I don't work totally nude...lol! 

Sooooo what outdoor activity do you like to do alone? And what do you like to do with others! (Welder, this is so not intended it be at all related to your previous answer) lol!


----------



## welder

Hehehe....ima loner anyway.. But i like to fish alone or ride the boat...gives me alil me time....
But i do like to fish with others,specially when they land a big 1.

Plz say no....yall dont go out in ya pj's do ya???


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah, I might get arrested.



Have a tetnus booster lately? owe


----------



## welder

~stangchick~ said:


> nah, i might get arrested.
> 
> Have a tetnus booster lately? Owe


well i ment real pajamas....not what we had on the other day..duh.


----------



## ~StangChick~

or not on! ha! No I don't go out in Pj's!! 

Why does that bother you?


----------



## welder

Yes, it do! If they so lazy they cant put clothes on to take the kids to school...atleast stay yo ass in the car...jeeez...stuff fallin out evr wher...but! Theres a time for evr thing...hehehe

why do ya think ppl as a whole try to be what they aint?

And no dont git shots...just another way for the govmt. To trac ya...


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cuz they must not be happy with themselves.

I don't think I will be tracked with a tetnus shot..lol

WHat is the worst habit you have?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I never go out in PJs!  happy welder?  

I think people try to be something they are not because that is either who they want to be but aren't..... Or they are trying to Impress someone they like because they know the kind of person that someone likes?? Haha! Basically it comes down to not embracing who you are! It's one thing to see your faults and try to change, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hmmmm worst habit I have is leaving lights on....it eats up money! Lol!


----------



## welder

::::COACH:::: said:


> Hmmmm worst habit I have is leaving lights on....it eats up money! Lol!


aw cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

K girl, where's your question? What do you do for work @ home?


----------



## tlcopeland

i work outside the home ( construction) 
what is your favorite television series?


----------



## ~StangChick~

American Horror Story


Do you watch it?


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

Nope!!

Are you still friends with people you knew in high school?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have my best friend since 4th grade....We just went to the Vineyard Saturday. Glad I have her. Everyone else..ugh whateva.

Have you had one friend foreva?


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

I do have my one best friend that I've had since I was in third grade!!! We see each other every few months since I live Okc and she lives In T-Quah

What was the best pet you have ever had?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Ziva'sMommy said:


> I do have my one best friend that I've had since I was in third grade!!! We see each other every few months since I live Okc and she lives In T-Quah
> 
> What was the best pet you have ever had?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Was an Airdale I always had airedales til now after my last was gone couldnt bring myself to get another.

Are you looking forward to fall?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes. Get this hot weather gone.

Whats the strangest pet you ever had?


----------



## hashbrown

I had a skunk named Sunny, people were a hell of a lot more afraid of him than any dog I have ever owned.

Would you like to own some sort of exotic pet?


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

Me personally, NO!! My fiancé does have a ball python that i hate lol

Have you ever owned an exotic pet/ reptile?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Why Hell no! I did chop the head off of a Rattlesnake last Saturday though.

Ever eat a snake?


----------



## Dynasty

Nope reptile isnt something I wanna try .. 

Ever have deer sausage ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Um Venison, yes good stuff.

Do you understand why the president wants to attack Syria?


----------



## Dynasty

I do and I support it .. NATO made laws to warfare syria broke those laws by using chemical warfare if we dont inforce these rules its free game for everybody else .. plus if we dont go it shows we havent learned from our mistakes , if we would of stopped hitler sooner thousands of lives would have been saved ! Just my thought 



if you had a chance to change your career would you & what would it be


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh I see, so its worth having probably thousands of our soldiers killed? 

I always wanted to work for the WWE either in the ring or off. 

Can you wrestle?


----------



## Dynasty

As of right now the plan is to not send in soliders . Its going to be an air strike ..but congress as to vote on it and I think they are going to throw it away 


as a sport no but after seeing WWE on PPV I thinks that makes everybody wrestle there best friend lol


If you where a wrestler what would be your stage name ??


----------



## ~StangChick~

I might just go by my real name but my move is the nutcracker. And my theme song is "Bodies" by drowning pool.

What you think?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm whatever floats ur boat. I wouldnt wrestle. Less injuries in real fighting. 


Know anyone in prison for life?


----------



## Dynasty

not for life but my sisters father (we got the same mom) did like 30 in federal prison for robbing a armored truck


ever been arrested ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Whateva JTP. *

No, I was not arrested..close.

Favorite old school rap artist?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bone thugs.... listin to mo murda and tell me that couldnt come out now and still smash...

are you holiday shopping yet?

And look at brock lesnar..... in wwe black flips onto his neck.... ufc got kneed in the tum tum amd punched a few times..... way less dangerous in mma....


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell no.

Are you crazy?


----------



## Dynasty

yeah i little but we're all a little crazy


BIGGIE , 2PAC or BIG PUN whos better ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

All 3 are legends in their own rights. Biggie for lyrics, pac for energy, and pun for being a pimp lol

Are you still not a player?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I just crush a lot..

Eva be drivin and forget where you heading?


----------



## scola lawson

how to download pics on here???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Photobucket. Upload the pic, copy the img link and paste it here.

Is there a sticky for that?


----------



## surfer

stang, 120 pages????????????????
what have you created????????????

who would've thunk it????????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

well I thunk it. ; p


Favorite Disney animated movie?


----------



## Corey209

~StangChick~ said:


> well I thunk it. ; p
> 
> Favorite Disney animated movie?


Lion King

What is your favorite soda?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well I don't drink soda anymore but I like A&W Cream Soda or a Dr.Pepper.


Do you have a calendar hanging in your house?


----------



## Corey209

~StangChick~ said:


> Well I don't drink soda anymore but I like A&W Cream Soda or a Dr.Pepper.
> 
> Do you have a calendar hanging in your house?


I have a dog calendar in my room.

If you could choose a specific dog to own from past or present what would it be? (Show a picture or pedigree if possible :thumbsup


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nigerino. if u need a pic or ped, u need help more....

Are you trippy mane?


----------



## redog

Today I am!
I would have said mr miagi, I would have neutered that thing and never called him a pit bull!
Do you have a potty mouth?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I do.


Ever clean the house for an entire day?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

More than once...
Lmao dave. I agree. 

How many times a day do u feed ur dog (s)?


----------



## ~StangChick~

twice


Do you own an ice pick?


----------



## Dynasty

Nope

Type of shampoo you use on your dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

VIRBAC-ETIDERM

_Good stuff.

Do you like bagpipes?_


----------



## redog

Naw, been to too many cop funerals I guess
Ever threaten to cut a bitch?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but a bitch(or 5) has threatened to cut me... I did tell one id stomp her brains out like she was a man if she touched me again.

Is that wrong?


----------



## redog

Sometimes.....if a bitch wants to fight like a man, with a man, you gotta do what ya gotta do!
Ever been cut?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not stabbed if that's what you mean. I'm better at the stabbing.


Do you look forward to Halloween or you could give a rats ass.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im looking forward to november 1 at 3 am when I go pumkin smashing like I have since I was 10. 

Have you ever smashed pumpkins?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just my own.


Do you think smashing pumpkins is a negative thing?


----------



## Dynasty

Never did it but I guess not

How do You "go pumpkin smashing"?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

It's a rite of passage, it HAS to be done.
Are you dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## hashbrown

redog said:


> It's a rite of passage, it HAS to be done.
> Are you dressing up for Halloween?


Hell Yeah, got my Hello Kitty costume today!

Any weekend projects?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dynasty said:


> Never did it but I guess not
> 
> How do You "go pumpkin smashing"?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


U walk up to ppls porch and grab their jack o lantern and smash it in the street


----------



## ~StangChick~

hashbrown said:


> Hell Yeah, got my Hello Kitty costume today!
> 
> Any weekend projects?


Yeah, cleaned my room.

Do you find a feather duster still works best?


----------



## redog

hashbrown said:


> Hell Yeah, got my Hello Kitty costume today!
> 
> Any weekend projects?


Just finishing up the jeep. Prolly gunna sell it. Damn thing beats the crap outa me.

Where the hell do you get a hello kitty costume big enough for a grown man to wear.


----------



## Dynasty

Just Tap Pits said:


> U walk up to ppls porch and grab their jack o lantern and smash it in the street


oooo might have to go this year !


~StangChick~ said:


> Yeah, cleaned my room.
> 
> Do you find a feather duster still works best?


ive found a good wet cloth works best for me but then again i really dont clean

ever drunk talk to your dog ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh yeah. When im drunk and depressed I hang out with flex. He koves on me then the next mourning goes back to being a dick.

Ever cuss your dogs out like they're ppl?


----------



## Dynasty

all the dam time i think deuce thinks his other name is D***head & A**hole

what does the dogs mean above the avatar ?


----------



## surfer

yea, i've been layed open twice before, no stitches just a brown paper bag and 
some duct tape.

but the time i did the carving, he got 186 stitches, and i got an attempted murder charge, along with the other 17 assult charges.

and once had 2 blonde amazons try to go on me, 2 quick strikes, and they both were knocked out cold, i took the first 2 hits, before i struck back.

i've always been able to take a hit, but when its my turn, usually they cant take the pressure.

but those days are long gone now, not that i couldnt make a good showing of myself now, but the ones that know me dont let their friends get in deep water with me.

that stuff is for the younger ones now,

hash, is a hello kitty outfit the same as a tutu?????????????
ever won a halloween contest???????????


i used to wear my hair to my waist, didnt get hair cut except to trim for 38yrs. went 1 yr as jesus with the crown of thorns and all.
i was married then, and my wife went as a black cat and won.


----------



## redog

Dynasty said:


> all the dam time i think deuce thinks his other name is D***head & A**hole
> 
> what does the dogs mean above the avatar ?


They represent your post count. 1 for every so many posts you've made up to a certain amount. They change as it grows.

Where does fumunda cheese come from


----------



## ~StangChick~

fum unda somewhere...gross Dave. I googled that.


Do you play cards?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Spades in jail.... blackjack in the world.

Favorite casino game?


----------



## Dynasty

Blackjack and poker

Ok so how do you check who sent you rep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

How I do it is I save my signature. Im sure there's an easier way....

Wheres redog when u need him?


----------



## ~StangChick~

You should just be able to check under user control panel. That's how I do it. Top Left.


Did it work?


----------



## ~StangChick~

PFFT, guess not.


Observe the stars lately?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah, I find it relaxing.


See any good horror movies lately?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope..... im a puss and dont like scary movies.... 

whats the kast movie you went to theaters to see?


----------



## redog

Toy story
Ever been to a drive in?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes!! Fun times.


what's the healthiest thing you ate today?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oatmeal.....

Did you know an IPOD can be a TV remote?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not until my son was changing the channel f*ckin wit me from the other room.


Did you know no on will ask a GD question? I dislike you all well most all.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Eh I'm used to be hated. It doesn't bother me much. If somebody is taking the time to hate me then they got a lot of spare time lol.

Did you know you just answered your own question??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No..dislike and hate are not the same.. ; p


Ever have to work hungover? UGH


----------



## Dynasty

All the damn time its horrible idk why I do it to myself

What do you do for work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Health Insurance...I am working from home today..luckily.



Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Hell if I know that question sounds profound and I'm drunk.

Do you like Fireball?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Sure, I will drink it!*

*How you feeling today?*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I feel like a lazy ass bish today.

What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I cooked a chicken in the rotisserie.


Are you a bargain shopper?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Some times. 

Do you ever just blow $500 to do it?


----------



## Dynasty

nope aint got those kinda funds my friend!



everr plan a wedding?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, when I got hitched I was still rolling amd had to go in front of the same judge 3 days later....

What a life huh?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh yeah.


Would you chill in a sauna if you had one?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, but im very interested in hot room yoga.

Ever seen "the last ride"?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*No, looks aiight though.

Have a cold lately?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but have been battling ongoing sinus troubles. 

Do you have anything you stick stickers on?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah, fridge...coolers..tool boxes..ect.

Do you wax your as$ crack?*


----------



## Dynasty

~StangChick~ said:


> *Yeah, fridge...coolers..tool boxes..ect.
> 
> Do you wax your as$ crack?*


I probably should put no I dont

What would make you ask that question ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Her currently shoving wax in her ass crack lmao


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Why not? HAHA!*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Don't question my questions.

Do you know any gingers?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *Don't question my questions.
> 
> Do you know any gingers?*


Yes, and have slept with a few they kinda creep me out but none have stolen my soul or at least if they did I didn't know it.

Any fall color yet?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, I fell while I was drunk and woke up with a black and blue shin. 

Whats your preferred playing piece in Monopoly?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Car

What appears once in summer and twice in autumn but doesn't appear any other time of year?*


----------



## Love4Loki

The letter "U" !

What was the last thing you lied about? =)


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hmmmm....not sure actually! 

What is your favorite board game?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Candyland...

What is the most you have paid to get your hair done? cut/color..ect..*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

$25. Most likely cuz I was 4 shades too light to be in the barber shop.

Own any break sticks? How many?


----------



## ames

Yup 3, I had 2 but Mel thought is was a chew toy. Have one in my car and by both doors with his leashes so I always carry them with me.

Longest you went without sleep and how come?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Not sure of exact hours but most is prob just an all nighter when I was on a cruise.

Did you read your daily horoscope today?*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

No, I don't like always thinking "is this what my horoscope was talking about?" 

What is your favorite word?


----------



## redog

Piss! It has a ring to it.
What do you do for fun?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Traveling and road trips every weekend for shows.

Are you on Team Android or Team i-phone?


----------



## redog

iPhone
When you comin back up north?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Not until next year; remaining shows for the year are in the South. I'll let you know though.

Where did you last drive to?


----------



## ames

Florida for long haul. Home from work for the regular drive lol

Kanye West or Jimmy Kimmel? (Sorry it's what I'm watching)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Both suck and are not beneficial to me..... sorry cant stand either.

What celeb do you hate?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Angelina Jolie!

What did you have for dinner?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I had Fireball for dinner actually. I was at work lol

Have you seen the new 100$ bills in HD yet?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*No.

Did you watch Walking Dead last night?*


----------



## ames

Yes.

Do you want to punch Carl this season as much as last season? Or not yet?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Not yet, at least he took the damn hat off!*

*
Who is your favorite famous animal?*


----------



## Dynasty

free willy 

any sons of anarchy fans ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

To an extent. Haven't watched the new season. Maybe I got over wanting to know peggy bundy in a cardnial fashion....

Ain that the most polite way youve ever heard sex put?


----------



## EckoMac

Would be but ya can't spell for shit. LOL! carnal

Does ANYONE wan't to know Peg Bundy that way? LOL


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hey dnt make fun of my spelling.... I's b egjewmakated.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Not me.

Do you watch American Horror Story on FX?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *Not me.
> 
> Do you watch American Horror Story on FX?*


Of course!

What about Hell on Wheels?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I haven't caught that one, I will check it out on demand. It looks good.*

*
Did you enjoy the long weekend?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *I haven't caught that one, I will check it out on demand. It looks good.*
> 
> *
> Did you enjoy the long weekend?*


Self employed....I never get time off.

How did you spend the extra time?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Went to the playground today w/ the lil one then cooked a Turkey dinner and chocolate chip cookies...*

*What is your kid being for Halloween?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *Went to the playground today w/ the lil one then cooked a Turkey dinner and chocolate chip cookies...*
> 
> *What is your kid being for Halloween?*


He is going through a Spiderman phase.

Sounds like a great dinner! Did you bake the bird? You know me I like to eat...I'll be lucky if Richard Simmons isn't holding my hand and crying in the next few years.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*aww Spiderman, my son was him for one Halloween.

I used my Ronco set it and forget it!! LOL Everything comes out perfect.

Watching Fast N Loud tonight?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *aww Spiderman, my son was him for one Halloween.
> 
> I used my Ronco set it and forget it!! LOL Everything comes out perfect.
> 
> Watching Fast N Loud tonight?*


Recording it watching Boardwalk Empire. Are you watching it?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I was...I will again later when the new one is on..It was the one w/ the Nomad for Dale Jr.

Do you have a favorite car they have done?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *I was...I will again later when the new one is on..It was the one w/ the Nomad for Dale Jr.
> 
> Do you have a favorite car they have done?*


Kinda weird but I really liked the Nash Wagon.

Was your favorite the 67 mustang?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*No I didn't like how they chopped it up w/ roll bars..WTF? I like the 2013 Stang they did for Hard Rock.*

*Is it getting cold there at night?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *No I didn't like how they chopped it up w/ roll bars..WTF? I like the 2013 Stang they did for Hard Rock.*
> 
> *Is it getting cold there at night?*


It's rainy and in the 50s now will dip into the 40s tonight.

Do you have fall color now?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hell yea!!! I was out at midnight in gym wear and was shivering so hard my muscles ached omw to the car (2 blocks). 
No fall color.
How about there?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yes, Moderate...Western MA peak right now.

What is your favorite candle scent?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Green apple. 

Wbu?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I got a new one Witch's Brew smells real good...I usually go for fruity scents though.

Nap today?*


----------



## Beret

~StangChick~ said:


> *I got a new one Witch's Brew smells real good...I usually go for fruity scents though.
> 
> Nap today?*


Nah, but I slept in til noon!

What's your least favorite sport?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Soccer is my least favorite sport.

Has the government shut down affected you in any way?


----------



## Beret

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Soccer is my least favorite sport.
> 
> Has the government shut down affected you in any way?


I just had to switch my weekend trip from a National Park to a State Park.

What are you doing RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I am multitasking. Rotating dogs, arguing on FB, cleaning up and organizing threads on GP, drinking Fireball, and about to try and watch Scandal again since I fell out the other morning.

Do bandz really make her dance?


----------



## Beret

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am multitasking. Rotating dogs, arguing on FB, cleaning up and organizing threads on GP, drinking Fireball, and about to try and watch Scandal again since I fell out the other morning.
> 
> Do bandz really make her dance?


OOOOMMMMGGGGG I watched the latest episode of Scandal last night. I've watched every episode of every season diligently. Love it.

Bandz do make her dance, but it's more likely when she pops a pill beforehand.

Do you watch The Good Wife and/or Suits? (other 2 favorites of mine, next to Scandal)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Beret said:


> OOOOMMMMGGGGG I watched the latest episode of Scandal last night. I've watched every episode of every season diligently. Love it.
> 
> Bandz do make her dance, but it's more likely when she pops a pill beforehand.
> 
> Do you watch The Good Wife and/or Suits? (other 2 favorites of mine, next to Scandal)


Love me some Suits but I haven't started watching season 3 yet; haven't started the Good Wife, but I'm sure I'll stream it eventually.

Do you watch Shameless?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I have not but my friend was telling me I should.

How is your hump day going?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I havent slept in 2 days and I think im gonna choke sum1 to death if given the opportunity. 

How about yours?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> I havent slept in 2 days and I think im gonna choke sum1 to death if given the opportunity.
> 
> How about yours?


It's Whiskey Wednesday. 'Nuff said.

Did you have to memorize the periodic table in high school?


----------



## Dynasty

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It's Whiskey Wednesday. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Did you have to memorize the periodic table in high school?


Probably idk tho I didn't spend much time in school

What's in your cup.tonight ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*good ole bottle of water....

Do a cartwheel lately?*


----------



## redog

At my age, I don't really let my ass get above my head anymore....
But I will if I have too!
Is it warm out?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Aw c'mon Dave I have Faith you can do one. Yeah its not bad out..unseasonably warm lately.

Notice my dogs are now glowing?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

No I havnt seen them lately... 

Did you feed them something radio active?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*They are right above my avatar..lol.

Do you love Mondays?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *They are right above my avatar..lol.
> 
> Do you love Mondays?*


Oh those dogs, lol! Neato bandito!

NO, I hate Mondays!

How does that all work anyway?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I think it is because I hit 4,000 posts. Redog would know.*

*
Did you have a good weekend?*


----------



## ames

Yes! My shelter had its biggest event of the year and turn out was huge and tr most about of money ever in history was collected.

Did you have a good weekend?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yes, keep me in mind if you have another event like that!!

Do you listen to the radio anymore?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *Yes, keep me in mind if you have another event like that!!
> 
> Do you listen to the radio anymore?*


Not at all

Have you ever been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*No.

You gonna take me?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *No.
> 
> You gonna take me?*


You missed out I took the family Sunday

Did the boy race over the weekend?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

No, but my dog got into a fight this weekend which resulted to me getting into a fight. :/

How's your weather?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Beautiful out. Yes Hash... he raced he is 1st in points for the fall series. 2 more races.

Do you learn something new almost everyday?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Yes I do....

How is your Sunday going?


----------



## OldDog

JohnsDaddy said:


> No, but my dog got into a fight this weekend which resulted to me getting into a fight. :/
> 
> How's your weather?


 Lemme guess here , idiot with loose dog? Idiot wants to argue and assign " blame" instead of breaking the dogs up?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

OldDog said:


> Lemme guess here , idiot with loose dog? Idiot wants to argue and assign " blame" instead of breaking the dogs up?


No. The individual I got into a fight with wasnt even the owner of the other dog, just an onlooker that felt the need to open his dumbass mouth...

Several people including the owner came to see if John was okay after my altercation and said he was not to blame. I was thankful and polite and we went on our way.

Do u like hint of lime tostidos?!


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Have not tried em. My Sunday is just dandy. Just took my mutt for a walk.

Do you ever wake and bake?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *Have not tried em. My Sunday is just dandy. Just took my mutt for a walk.
> 
> Do you ever wake and bake?*


No I'm not much for cooking in the morning...

What do u like to drink?

Lmao! No I do not, not really into that anymore plus my job wouldn't allow it...


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Well I wasn't really referring to cooking..lol

Coffee and water. LOL boring huh?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *Well I wasn't really referring to cooking..lol
> 
> Coffee and water. LOL boring huh?*


Look at my post again.....

I've been on beer since 10 am....

Can someone send me some sunshine?


----------



## OldDog

JohnsDaddy said:


> Look at my post again.....
> 
> I've been on beer since 10 am....
> 
> Can someone send me some sunshine?


 Moonshine do?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*sure, im down...oh I guess I didn't scroll down.

Do you just skim when you read?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

No, it's raining today, I literally want some sun, though I do have some shine in my fridge....

Sometimes yes, I just like to be funny. 

Is your dog an inside dog?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yes....Only goes out when I walk him basically.

How often to you give your dog a bath? Does he like it?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Once a week, he doesn't seem to mind it too much.

What food do you feed your dog?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

JohnsDaddy said:


> Once a week, he doesn't seem to mind it too much.
> 
> What food do you feed your dog?


Youre bathing your dog too much. You're stripping the natural oils from his skin. Dogs only need bathed every 3 weeks. Once a wekk is extreme over kill.

Orijen.

Last concert you went to?


----------



## Dynasty

Fat joe concert in early 2000s

Last figjt you was in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh shit I got hit behind my ear(unexpectedly), threw off my equilibrium and I stumbled. As soon as I got my feet back under me he started throwing punches and couldn't connect (parrying and head movement). It was midday ayt a liquors store parking lot so I wouldn't swing back. after he figured out that he couldn't do shit except sucker punch me like a bitch he just gave up. I had a fat lip for like 2 days and that was it. He went around and told everyone he beat my ass and his own friend told him mid story to quit lieing he couldn't touch me without bitch punching... 


What about you?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Just Tap Pits said:


> Youre bathing your dog too much. You're stripping the natural oils from his skin. Dogs only need bathed every 3 weeks. Once a wekk is extreme over kill.
> 
> Orijen.
> 
> Last concert you went to?


Actually to be completely honest with you I havnt bathed him in 4-5 weeks but I used to bath him weekly.

Last weekend I was in a small altercation with a feller over my dog, other then that it's been a while since I've been in a fight...

What kind of vehicle do u drive?


----------



## Dynasty

Messed up my girls moms neighbor he came home drunk blastimg music she went out to tell'em to lower it he got In her face so she called me out there .. He got into like this street fighter stance I laffed and hit him twice he landed on his ass then went into his house running his mouth to call the cops the funny thing is the cops knocked on the door and asked what happen we told him that he grabbed my mom In law by the neck and I defended her so the cops told him to go inside with his drunk ass ... 


did you ever get the guy back who sucker punched ya ?


Edit:forgot it was in public forum lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dynasty said:


> Messed up my girls moms neighbor he came home drunk blastimg music she went out to tell'em to lower it he got In her face so she called me out there .. He got into like this street fighter stance I laffed and hit him twice he landed on his ass then went into his house running his mouth to call the cops the funny thing is the cops knocked on the door and asked what happen we told him that he grabbed my mom In law by the neck and I defended her so the cops told him to go inside with his drunk ass ...
> 
> did you ever get the guy back who sucker punched ya ?
> 
> Edit:forgot it was in public forum lol


Naw but his days comen. I see him in traffic but he is never where im at socializing. Im gonna snap his arm though. I gave him the opportunity (looked to make sure his friend was staying out of it) and he capitalized. Although about a month oater he got punched in the back of the head at a bar and was in the hospital for 2 days (he went out for like 15-20 minutes.)


----------



## ~StangChick~

JohnsDaddy said:


> Actually to be completely honest with you I havnt bathed him in 4-5 weeks but I used to bath him weekly.
> 
> Last weekend I was in a small altercation with a feller over my dog, other then that it's been a while since I've been in a fight...
> 
> *What kind of vehicle do u drive?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Mustang GT, Ford Five hundred & an F150.
> 
> Did you enjoy anything today?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> JohnsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually to be completely honest with you I havnt bathed him in 4-5 weeks but I used to bath him weekly.
> 
> Last weekend I was in a small altercation with a feller over my dog, other then that it's been a while since I've been in a fight...
> 
> *What kind of vehicle do u drive?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Mustang GT, Ford Five hundred & an F150.
> 
> Did you enjoy anything today?
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed laying in bed with my dog for half the day.
> 
> What kind of music do you listen too?
Click to expand...


----------



## welder

Old country and the blues.....

R farts lumpy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*A little of everything...Rock,Rap,Country,Metal. My roots is heavy metal but I have broadened my horizons as I age.
Well you are a lumpy old fart welder..so yeah.

Ever herd cattle?*


----------



## welder

Well that means i crapped in my pants...


----------



## ~StangChick~

welder said:


> Well that means i crapped in my pants...


*
Aww you are out of depends ? I will bring some by in the morning darling.*


----------



## welder

Just bring'm when ya come tonite!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

welder said:


> Just bring'm when ya come tonite!!!


*Nose picker...see ya then.*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*So yeah anyone eva herd some cattle? Hee HAW*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Nah, I would like to though.*

*
What is your favorite song that is a remake?*


----------



## David Winners

Come Undone, originally by Duran Duran, covered by Adrenaline Mob.

Do you know the lead singer from Halestorm? She does vocals on the track.

David Winners


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yep, Boston band. Know em well.

Been to Boston?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I dnt see a need to be in such a classless area 

Got a favorite boston comic?


----------



## ~StangChick~

* haha, you so funny mud. Dennis Leary.

Last movie you watched?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Last new movie was the internship (which I loved)

Laet new movie u saw


----------



## redog

Toy story lol

Are farts really flammable?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*yes, its gas. my brother used to light his on fire.

Don't tell me you have not tried eitha.

Do you decorate for Halloweeen?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No that makes the lil bastards think they can come beg candy from me. 

Do I look like I share candy well?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*No, you're a big meanie.

What's your fave candy?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Sour skittles(right now).

Are u watching american black out?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I keep seein the commercial...is it on now? looks good.

what's your favorite chocolate candy?*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> *I keep seein the commercial...is it on now? looks good.
> 
> what's your favorite chocolate candy?*


Dark chocolate or fudge Reeses, which are next to impossible to find. I buy them off of Ebay.

Do you agree that MAC makes the best makeup?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah they do make excellent make up.

Lipgloss or Lipstick?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

:rofl:Neither? Lol!

Who wants to see pitbullmamanatl in a bikini? 











Hahahahahaa!!!!:rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Me..she has nice legs.

Last crazy excursion u had?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *Me..she has nice legs.
> 
> Last crazy excursion u had?*


Decided to move from Alaska to Texas on a whim back in march.... So far so good...

Side note: me too, she's a pretty little lady...

Are you happy wih your current state of life?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

JohnsDaddy said:


> Decided to move from Alaska to Texas on a whim back in march.... So far so good...
> 
> Side note: me too, she's a pretty little lady...
> 
> Are you happy wih your current state of life?


lol thank you I'm all right for a white girl I guess.....

I am getting back to where I want to be. Life has been a roller coaster the last few months and especially these last 3 or 4 weeks but I'm back doing bad a by myself.

Do you prefer bottled water or tap water?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*bottled.

Last sweet u had?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Green apple licorice...


Do you speed a lot?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Everywhere,

Do you get pissed at other drivers a lot?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

All the time...

Do you post in here because you are bored too?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*or I have plenty of shit to do but don't wanna do shit.

Do you take and natural supplements?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

~StangChick~ said:


> *or I have plenty of shit to do but don't wanna do shit.
> 
> Do you take and natural supplements?*


Yes. A multi vitamin full of antioxidants and biotin to promote beard growth..

Have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Just hearts, haha.

Does your dog eat squeaky toys?*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> *Just hearts, haha.
> 
> Does your dog eat squeaky toys?*


Younger ones yes but the older ones no. We don't do squeaky toys here anymore though.

Do you think the giraffe pictures on FB are lame as hell too?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Haha, I bet you do...

Yes, he tears out the squeaker then has nothing to do with them anymore...


Have you ever met anyone on an online dating site?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

JohnsDaddy said:


> Haha, I bet you do...
> 
> Yes, he tears out the squeaker then has nothing to do with them anymore...
> 
> Have you ever met anyone on an online dating site?


Negative, never been on one.

Do you care if your food touches other food on your plate?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends on the food im eating.

What kind of douche hits on women over the internet all the time?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Depends on the food im eating.
> 
> What kind of douche hits on women over the internet all the time?


Socially awkward MFs I guess.

Do you carry liquor in a flask with you everywhere?


----------



## JohnsDaddy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Socially awkward MFs I guess.
> 
> Do you carry liquor in a flask with you everywhere?


Not the dot frowns on that when driving a commercial truck.

What type of whisk do you keep in yours....


----------



## ~StangChick~

*None. Wild Turkey if I had to.

Why am I awake at 5:30am? *


----------



## Dynasty

Only you can answer that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*And you did not ask anything!! I don't know..i guess I was woken up.

Wild animals eva awaken you?*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

No just my dog hogging the bed...

How's your day going?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Just great, been workin for 2 hours.

Do you have a favorite pair of jeans?*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> *Just great, been workin for 2 hours.
> 
> Do you have a favorite pair of jeans?*


I only own 1 pair of jeans. I am a yoga/spandex type of girl.

Who is your auto insurance with?


----------



## redog

I saved 270.00 a month by switching to geico
Hey, jtp wears stretchy pant too...just for fun
Does he remind you of nacho libre or is it just me?


----------



## ~StangChick~

_*LOL omg yeah!!

Did you carve a pumpkin?*_


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but I will me smashing carved pumpkins all night.

Why do I remind you of nacho lebre? Is that a fat joke?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*The fighting thing and your so mysterious. 

You drinking tonight?*


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nope  

What is your favorite Christmas song?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Gma got runover by a raindeer.

Are you a holiday person?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Nah not really, I deal with it though.

Do you own a tire repair kit?*


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> *Nah not really, I deal with it though.
> 
> Do you own a tire repair kit?*


Hell Yeah, I have a tire machine.

Can you wiggle your ears?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Yes

What's the first car that you ever owned?


----------



## hashbrown

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Yes
> 
> What's the first car that you ever owned?


72 Camaro with a Starsky and Hutch style paint job.

Do you speak a second language?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not fluently. .. 



What kinda cell phone do you have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Galaxy3


Does a giraffe make noise?


----------



## redog

South Park - Dying Giraffe Sound

Is it cold out?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hmm sheepish....


Not bad..52.

Have you been to the smokey mountains?


----------



## Lacy Lou

How's the weather where you are? It bites here. :flush:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Getting cold, not the weather I enjoy.


Do you ski/snowboard?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I prefer to snowboard.


Do you do a lot of online Christmas shopping?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

No, I do not

Have you ever been in a car wreck?


----------



## Beret

Nope.

Have you ever gotten frostbite?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell nah, that would suck..

Eva stick your tongue to a frozen flag pole?


----------



## Adison

have you ever hmmmmm lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You know I have.

Do you want steak n shake?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah a Frisco, chili cheese fries, onion rings, and a sprite....


You're payn and driven right? And is this a date? Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes and yes.
Will you buy me a dark chocolate shake with hot fudge on too and bottom no whip cream though?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmmm yeah but you're a classy date lol


Should I invite you in for "coffee" when u take me home?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

If by coffee you mean fireball, then yes.

Do you mean coffee or fireball?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fireball I guess lol


Wheres Waldo?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

In hiding.
Hungover this morning?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No ma'am joys of smoking my depressants lol


Wbu?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I'm never hungover because i just keep drinking.

Do you like eggrolls?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah I dnt eff with that crab ish thats usually the other option lol

Moutains or beach?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Beach all day homie.

Hoodie or zip ups?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Zip Ups.......


Does your kid put fake tattoo's all over you?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

No, all over himself though.

Black or blue?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Black.


Uggs or Bearpaws?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I don't know what bearpaws are but I'm going to say NEITHER.

Do you watch the Good Wife?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

they are boots.....No I haven't. I can never watch anything.


Last concert you went to?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Motley Crue......

Lowes or Home Depot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

Lowes

Will you feed me?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You know it......

Why aren't you playing my MF song?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

What song?

Why arent you getting it in?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I'm more turnt up than you.

WTF you talking about and why aren't you playing future lookin for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol nothing...

why arent you .........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Well, i had to play it since someone wouldn't.

So I killed my Future song huh? Lmmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

fuhh dat shit *young dro voice*


whats really good?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You don't keep your shoes under my bed, ain't your business homie.

Rich Homie go hard huh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

haha oh its like that..

I go hard huh?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Hard in the paint.

Paint me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

not my business homie remember

This how you want to play


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sometimes. ...
Shake it like a rednose?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but punch em like Im pitbull


U really like that noise?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It's kind of an inside joke but yes i like rap, not particularly that song.

Does your brain feel like it's on fire?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I love rap g.... just hate that song lmao

Occasionally it does yes....

Is it cancer or a tumor?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Neither.... just green.

Do you walk around with one shoe on when you're drunk?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Only if im mugged....

I take it u only have 1 shoe on?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I've left the strip club with one shoe on before which resulted in a struggle between my homegirl and the guy who wanted to leave with it.

Is your Christmas tree still up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope took it down yesterday. My daughter kissed it before it was thrown outside.


Do you have any recent pics of your white dog?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, I will post some today.

Is it raining at your house too?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Nope its a blizzard outside.

I hate snow what about you?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I hate snow too.

Did you eat breakfast?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

all the time..

Have you ever been bout that life?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I've always been about that life.

How tall are you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren park

Please someone help my poor pup that I got at 6 wks had mange unbeknownst to me n I got it now 3wks later his paws are knuckling besides the obvious (vet) what n how do I do??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

lauren park said:


> Please someone help my poor pup that I got at 6 wks had mange unbeknownst to me n I got it now 3wks later his paws are knuckling besides the obvious (vet) what n how do I do??


Please make a new thread in heath this is a funny thread. Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am 5'6

How tall are you?


----------



## Adison

im 6'"7

why yall so short ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well I can wear heels and gain some inches so 


Whats your pet peeve?


----------



## Adison

my pet peeve i have too many to list lol

Whats yours tho


----------



## ~StangChick~

well one is when people lick there fingers while they eat..ARGGHH GROSSSS

So name one of yours?? GEE


----------



## Adison

When people touch my face lol

Whats another?


----------



## ~StangChick~

When someone folds paper and it goes PFFFFTTT lol hate that

weird huh?


----------



## Adison

Yea thats pretty weird lol

How did you make it through school then...there is lots of paper folding


----------



## ~StangChick~

I know I got the chills then started yelling at people so they knew better..they would just gently pat it. LOL

Ever throw gum in a girls hair?


----------



## Adison

Nope never thrown gum in a girls hair lol

Ever had it happen to you?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Nope no gum thrown in my hair ever although i have woken up from a drunken fit with gum in my hair. I just cut it out I'm hardcore like that.

Did you graduate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha you crack me up. Yes I gradutated., LOL

Ever had a long distance relationship?


----------



## Ebar

Yes I have.
Do you enjoy where you live and if not where would you go?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, out of country


Who else is planning a vacation to colorado?


----------



## Ebar

Nope I don't smoke .... I grew up ha ha effin witcha

Whatfootball team are you goin for?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Whats football? 

Im a steelers "fan" 


What girl scout troup you rooting for?


----------



## ~StangChick~

My own

Did you see Silva get his leg wrecked?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah live..... dnt care to talk about it.


Rhonda rousey invincible?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I would say so....

Would you like her to give you the arm bar?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No, couple mouthy hoes but not myself....


Travis browne for title shot?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I would say yes according to his record he has had one loss and a lot of 1 round fights.

Who is your favorite fighting team?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dnt have 1....


Why hasnt bisbing had a title shot and what round would he knock Weidman out in?


----------



## Ebar

Mines the US Army but ill admit I'm biased.... 

Do you enjoy the weather in your state?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Have not seen Michael Bisping in a bit, would be a good match.

I enjoy the weather here in the summer, that's it!!

What's perfect weather to you?


----------



## Ebar

70-85 degrees short weather! Ha ha swimming without getting burned or freezing my peanuts off.

If you could take a roadtrip (car only) where would you go?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Your house to punch u n the peanuts....


Antartica or the amazon?


----------



## Ebar

Amazon I love animals lol.

Who's your favorite person on GP?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ames, Shanna, and Adison ......

APBT or American Bully?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Either if they will tree or bay.

Like sushi?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Negative.....

Like hibachi?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I'd that the Japanese grilled food?? Yes.


Lose your keys often?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I have no keys because my car is push button and I have a keypad entry on my front door.

Do you tip at least 30% when you eat/drink out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

If its good service.


Favorite meal when you go out to eat?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> If its good service.
> 
> Favorite meal when you go out to eat?


I like the company to be as fine as the meal. If I have what I want it would be beef wellington with a wild mushroom sauce and a risotto with a couple of dirty vodka martinis followed by a flourless chocolate cake and a drunk monk.

Do you have goals? and if so whats first on the list?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I dont have goals. Sorry. 

Do you think they really make a women's razor different than a mans?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I think they add more moisturizer, a girly scent and pink to than mens razors...

Still think those mermaid shows were real?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes. I am 1/8 mermaid.

Hit bong lately?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lmao id watch thr credits again....

Nope growing up.... been a week...


Do u buy name brand or generic soda?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Both..whatevas on sale. I dont drink it.
I do like a cream soda now and then.


Last expo you went too?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I was going to go to sneaker con chicago but finances didnt work out....(couldve made the trip just didnt have a couple gs to spend)

I guess we'll say the abkc show last spring...



Been to a gun show?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Gun show/swap meet, yes


Have you eva heard the dude that says he talks in big foot language?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bobo? 

And a gun show/swap meet? Thats fucking ghetto.... $2 for 20 pairs of socks and a pistol....


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell yeah haha...


Last animated show/movie u watched?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Tin-tin! It was gooooood!  

Last romance movie you watch?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well Coach I don't remember...Lol


Favorite TV show from the 80's?


----------



## ames

Alf. Or growing pains. Greatest American hero. The A team. Cosby show. Family ties. Cheers. Saved by the bell? Damn I can't pick just one wth! lol

What's your favorite sleeping position?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Left side fetal position..lol 

Do you have any other pets other than dogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well, do ya?????


----------



## redog

Well.....there's a duck. Dumbass didn't fly south so it's shacked up in the neighbors coop for the winter. 
Ever have a duck as a pet?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no but I would. i have this guinea pig, canary, cat, fish, snake,turtle & a bearded dragon.

ever rescue any other animals than dogs?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes.


What color is your shirt?


----------



## DickyT

~StangChick~ said:


> yes.
> 
> What color is your shirt?


today, Grey

Do you currently wish you were somewhere other than you are?


----------



## ~StangChick~

UMM YES!! 


Whats a good deal for 2 roundtrip tix within the US??


----------



## DickyT

Depends on from where to where... ie: I can fly round trip from Ft. laud to NY for $150 or less, but it is $250-$400 to get to the West Coast depending on where.


Where do you want to fly from and too?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Providence RI to Tampa FL. $300 round trip.


Do you travel frequently?


----------



## DickyT

A couple times a year for National level RC Rock Crawler competitions (little toy trucks that drive rock based obstacle courses)


What hobby's do you have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have a Traxxas, more for speed though..does like 100mph..
Hobbies hmmm love riding dirtbikes/4wheelers. 

Last song you heard?


----------



## DickyT

the XO-1? that is a cool car, they are very fast!

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


What did you eat for Breakfast?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No its the Rustler VXL - Kawasaki Model

I had 2 waffles.

Last place you went out to eat?


----------



## DickyT

The VXL Rusty unless heavily modified with beefed up electronics and improved aerodynamics is more in the 70mph range. I am an RC geek and a bit of an expert on the subject 


Mario the Baker - a local family owned Italian joint that has been there for 40 years.


What is the worst traffic infraction you have received?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have the lipo battery and upgraded the gearing, it goes fast enough so SHHH..LOL

I don't have any infractions.


What magazine subscriptions do you have?


----------



## DickyT

CRAWL Magazine is my only subscription. The rest I read online


Which came first? Chicken or Egg?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> CRAWL Magazine is my only subscription. The rest I read online
> 
> Which came first? Chicken or Egg?


The egg......

Do you smoke? 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

ME? no. hahahahaaa


Ever twist your shirt above your head and spin it like a helicopter?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> ME? no. hahahahaaa
> 
> Ever twist your shirt above your head and spin it like a helicopter?


I have...... a few times

Ever drop the top on your whip ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

My top does not go down, but if I had a vert it would be topless any time there was not rain.


To be or not to be?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> My top does not go down, but if I had a vert it would be topless any time there was not rain.
> 
> To be or not to be?


That is a dumb question.

Do you have a ga peach on your rearend like a license plate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Nope, but I wish my truck did. Maybe someday when I inherit my dad's Savannah house my car or truck will!


How many states have you lived in?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> Nope, but I wish my truck did. Maybe someday when I inherit my dad's Savannah house my car or truck will!
> 
> How many states have you lived in?


I have lived in Atlanta my whole life with the exception of a horrible year in Columbia, SC last year with my ex.

I guess You don't listen to Rich Homie Quan?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I have lived in Atlanta my whole life with the exception of a horrible year in Columbia, SC last year with my ex.
> 
> I guess You don't listen to Rich Homie Quan?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like a stubborn dog, I just don't listen :angeldevi

Seriously though, never heard of him.

What is your favorite mode of travel?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Car .... so I can smoke and drink.

Do you chase your liquor?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Car .... so I can smoke and drink.
> 
> Do you chase your liquor?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


car!! road trip!! me too.

Depends on the liquor. Quality booze, no way... Cheap rot gut, yeah.

What is your favorite kid's story?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Stand by me (every young man should see it)

Tired of the same shit?


Also quan has 1 good song(imo). I prefer lyracists over cutesy hooks. Schoolboy q, j cole, pusha t for example.


----------



## DickyT

Sick and tired of it...


Did you watch Olympic coverage last night?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> Sick and tired of it...
> 
> Did you watch Olympic coverage last night?


Didn't know it was Olympic time.

What is your registry of choice, if you have one ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

No preference, but have had UKC dogs in the past.


My wife told me I should go with my neighbor to the red neck yacht club (mud truck hole) this weekend... But Sunday is my sons 3rd birthday... Is she testing me?

Btw: I would never miss his birthday to go play in the mud....


----------



## ~StangChick~

HMM IDK, does she test you a lot? lol Yeah don't go. My son will be 16 Monday.

Remember getting your learners permit?


----------



## DickyT

She never tests me, we've been together 14 years. But we've been having some major problems as of late, so maybe it's a new behavior from her. And Yes!!!



Do you remember your first kiss?


----------



## ~StangChick~

mmm hmmmm

What is the temperature there?


----------



## jimxxx

10ºC ( 50.000ºF ) stormy and raining


----------



## DickyT

74 and climbing



Have you ever auto crossed?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, would be cool.


Where is Lauren?


----------



## DickyT

Not my day to babysit 


BBQ pulled pork or roasted mojo pork? (I have a 9lb shoulder to cook for my sons bday party Sunday and I love both equally)


----------



## ~StangChick~

Pulled Pork

Last song you downloaded?


----------



## DickyT

It has been too many years to remember.... With all the streaming these days I don't download anymore.


Do you own a tablet, phablet, or reader?


----------



## ~StangChick~

is streaming like Pandora? Yeah I have a tablet.


Do you think Joe C was a pimp?


----------



## DickyT

Yes, pandora, I heart radio, etc. and a pimp fo sho!


what is your favorite genre of music?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hard Rock...


Ever have a mullet?


----------



## DickyT

\m/ and yeah in the 80's.....


What was your favorite year of school?


----------



## ~StangChick~

96 when I graduated........

Did you have your senior pictures done?


----------



## DickyT

Yep, 1991...


How many vehicles have you owned?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I cant keep track..


Do you have to pay for child care? I paid 12 g's last year. WTF.


----------



## DickyT

Yep.... 12g's is crazy, I paid 6.5 and thought it was bad...



How long have you been in your career? (not current job, but over all)


----------



## ~StangChick~

this career, close to 7 years.


are u clumsy?


----------



## DickyT

3 left feet kinda clumsy...


Ever had a surgery?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes....not fun


do u have a bicycle ?


----------



## DickyT

yes, a trek mountain bike



Nascar or Formula 1?


----------



## ~StangChick~

NASCAR....

do u ever forget wtf u were gonna do?


----------



## DickyT

All the time...


Have you ever gotten lost intentionally just to drive around and area and see more of it?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DickyT said:


> All the time...
> 
> Have you ever gotten lost intentionally just to drive around and area and see more of it?


Hell no i hate driving......

Do you have a cat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes


do u have plans for tonight?


----------



## DickyT

Watching the Olympics


Got weekend plans?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sorta..just been running around doing errands.


you enjoy your time alone?


----------



## DickyT

I cherish my alone time! I don't get much, so I love every moment I can get.



What is your favorite sport?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Motorcross


do you use measuring cups when u cook or eyeball it?


----------



## DickyT

Eyeball it! I went to culinary school.


Have you ever skydived?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no and have no desire.

do u hate heights?


----------



## DickyT

Terrified


Do you like sushi?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ehh its OK....


what's your average weekly grocery bill?


----------



## DickyT

$100



If you could have 1 wish granted what would it be? (can't say money... that is too easy)


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Id swap my life for my childs(long story)......


Have u ever kicked a mud puddle up sum1s ass and stomped it dry?


----------



## DickyT

Literally, no. Metaphorically yes.


Medicinal marijuana is on the Florida November ballot, if you lived here, how would you vote?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I would say yay


filed your taxes yet?


----------



## DickyT

That'll be my vote!

No..... My b17ch wife's company has not provided her w-2 yet.... I have them done aside from that though..... Pissed.....


Ever passed a kidney stone?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have them...yes...


are u drinking coffee?


----------



## DickyT

Yep!



Bacon?


----------



## HeavyJeep

cant drink coffee before lithotripsy.. damn stones

are your toes cold?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no they under my covers...yeah bacon!!

do u wear slippers?


----------



## DickyT

Nope, just cover with a blanket if they are cold.


Should I make Dylan bacon and waffles, for his 3rd b-day breakfast?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah...and an egg for protein.


how about home fries??


----------



## DickyT

Ok, thick cut apple wood smoked bacon, scrambled eggs with cheese, waffles, and home fries it is! Yum... Time to do work, I hear noise in his room.


Have you ever scuba dived?


----------



## hashbrown

I used to log a 100 dives a year

Do you have any other sort of animals?


----------



## DickyT

Not currently, but have had cats, snakes, and lizards.


What is the most extreme thing you have ever done?


----------



## hashbrown

DickyT said:


> Not currently, but have had cats, snakes, and lizards.
> 
> What is the most extreme thing you have ever done?


I lived with 2 strippers for 8 months.......

What country is on your bucket list?


----------



## DickyT

Countries.... Japan, Italy, Ireland (gotta get in touch with me roots), and Norway during foff season.


How many countries have you been too?


----------



## ~StangChick~

1 other...


do you usually wake up in the morning and jump right 
out of bed or lay there for as long as possible?


----------



## DickyT

Depends on if the pup is whimpering to get out of his crate or not. Since he is not house broken if he is, it's right up, if not, it's wait til he is.


Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I don't want to either.


Is it wrong for a vegetarian to eat animal crackers?


----------



## DickyT

Nope, they are just crackers.. Unless they are 'made with real animals' (a paraphrase from Adams Family 'are your girl scout cookies made with real girl scouts?')



Have you ever been hospitalized and put in the ICU? I have


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I have not. Knock on wood.

Do you say knock on wood so you don't jinx yourself?


----------



## DickyT

Yep, and usually try to find a piece of real wood to knock on too....




Who is your favorite sunglasses manufacturer?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I am i guess you could say.... irresponsible with certain things. Maintaining sunglasses happens to be one of them, so any cheap $15 pair. The Mr. got me some Oakleys once, they lasted 2 days before getting scratched and I was super bummed. I'm not allowed to have nice things lol




What is something your family is known for that you're proud of? 
Ex) My aunt/uncle/grandfather built his _______ company from the ground up.


----------



## DickyT

Family? What's that? My mom split when I was 7 to explore her lesbianism and my dad forgot about my brother and I when I was 12 and he met the woman he is still married too. So nothing to be proud of other than we are mending the old wounds.


do you own a gun?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I plead yhe 5th. I di have a 40 year old friend who keeps 12 friends that pop off and have mt back when need be....

Catch my drift?


----------



## DickyT

Like a ball in a mitt......




Should I give in to the doc and get a knee and hip replacement at the ripe young age of 40, or should I do as planned and wait untl the doc says I gotta be confined to a chair if I don;t get it done?i


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm whwts the mmj laws lookimg like? Any helo in securing mmj im all for. 


Do you even support mmj?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

My father has a full hip replacement and he has no complaints and still plays golf (not that he's one to complain). I would try less invasive options first. Therapy or rehabilitation, maybe water therapy. 



What's your favorite sandwich place?


----------



## DickyT

My kitchen.... But if I eat out LaSpada - A local joint that bakes their bread fresh daily and slices the meat fresh for each hoagie


Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I never believed in anything like that until my mom died when I was a teenager. I couldn't bare the idea of her spirit not being around still. Since then i've had a few things happen to me that seem a little coincidental/odd/unexplainable and i like to believe its her. Hanging out, still being a mom. 



If someone broke into your home, do you warn them you have a gun or do you just shoot and ask questions later?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Shoot first. I dont play games. If u make it past the dog ur gonna die point blank.

Do you know any origami?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

No i do not. I can barely make a paper airplane.



Favorite hobby?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Martial arts


Do you train?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I train my brain as a mediocre college student lol 
I play softball and I am working on obedience training with the pup in hopes of graduating to agility training and eventually i'd like to get her into flyball.



Whats everyone do for a living? I work in Agribusiness


----------



## DickyT

I did from age 8 to 23, after that things kind of went downhill for me physically after being hit by a car that was doing 60 mph.

Edit: the above was for JTPs question. Looks like Beatrix posted while I was typing.... Job= corporate IT slave for an aerospace manufacturer.

Half empty or half full?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

wow, were you hit as a pedestrian, were you in a vehicle or on a motorcycle? I've been hit by a car riding my yamaha R6. many broken bones =/


----------



## ~StangChick~

DickyT said:


> I did from age 8 to 23, after that things kind of went downhill for me physically after being hit by a car that was doing 60 mph.
> 
> Half empty or half full?


Half empty.

Do you like Pantera?


----------



## DickyT

\m/ YES! The band and the car....



Have you ever counted to 1000, just because?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

never in my life. 




cold or hot weather?


----------



## DickyT

I live in the hot... so cold please!



Should the US just be done with it and deport Justin Bieber? (i'm tired of hearing about this kid in the news.,....)


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Leave the beibs alone... poor kid. Wed all be dead if we were in his shoes. Easy for broke adults to bitch when they never did the same shit...

Do u think miley Cyrus is a boy?


----------



## DickyT

Looks like one these days.... and regarding biebs... I didn't mind until he got arrested for a high speed chase while DUI close to my home town. that is some junk anyone can and does do... not cool in my book


how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

nah, i'm just mad no one will pay me millions if i shave my head and act like a tool.




Android or iOS?


----------



## DickyT

iOS, no choice though. it's what work uses and I support works IT infrastructure including phones..


Have you ever passed out at work and colleagues just let you sleep?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

No, but i would hug them if they did. I have trouble sleeping during the day. Internal clock just won't allow it, now night school. I could sleep through every class...




Collar or Harness for walking?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Collar for sure


Make your own lead or store bought?


----------



## DickyT

Depends on the dog. For a bulldog a collar, I'd use a harness if I had any of those mini or toy types. @ kiddo


Store bought for now. When Camo grows up I'll make my own. @ jtp


What is the fastest you have ever gone on land? (car or motorcycle) 243 for me..... [email protected]!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Ive built and raced DSM's growing up, couldn't ever go fast enough. Bought an 05 yamaha R6, changed the sprockets and topped it out at 176.



what in the world took you 243 mph?


----------



## DickyT

900 whp, gutted and caged 911 (not mine, I just get some wheel time from time to time) it had more go, I got scared. The owner has had it over 260.



Ever raced on a road course? closed circuit, not a 'course' on a road... lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I've done drifting in a 93 240sx. 




Highest achievement ?


----------



## DickyT

Gotta love slideways! Picking my @$$ up off the streets after being homeless and getting my life into some semblance of normalcy...


Have you ever given your last dollar to a friend so they could eat?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I'm very blessed to have never been in a position where I only had 1 dollar, but I certainly helped people when I was in no position to. I am a strong believer in karma and it's always come back to me in some way or another.


Best concert you ever went to? Who, when, where? GO!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

More than once dicky...

Bone thugs minus bizzy at h.o.b chiraq. 

Ever feel like karma doesnt exist?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I think some people don't open their eyes the good that happens to them as some other people are. It's all about perception.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Best concert hands down Godsmack in Boston.


how about you?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I actually saw Godsmack in Houston with Limp Bizkit, back in like 2000 I think for the Anger Management Tour. I would have to say though the best show i ever went to was a band called Finch at this small intimate venue in Dallas once. The crowd was awesome and i could have sworn my soul burst into a million little singing butterflies. I have never forgotten how i felt during that show.


----------



## ~StangChick~

that's a good feeling! do u have a question? haha


----------



## hashbrown

1992 The Grateful Dead I ate shrooms and lost my shoes.

What is your favorite tv series?


----------



## DickyT

Duck Dynasty


What's for dinner?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pit bull pot pie


Do you love the smell of napalm in the mourning?


----------



## hashbrown

Fried deer loin I can't wait!

Garden, do you grow one?


----------



## DickyT

Not yet, but plan too next season, just got the fixer upper home in August and a lot to do before I can start fun stuff like growing some veggies.


Chicken... fried, baked, or bbq?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I have a veggie garden every year.. nothing like you do Hash..enough for that season.

BBQ please

Fries or a baked potato?


----------



## DickyT

Both, depends on the mood... Really prefer roasted with red onion and a lil olive oil


Do you put your cell away when you drive?


----------



## ~StangChick~

not really..

that's bad huh??


----------



## DickyT

not great...... I'm guilty of looking at a red light, but never when moving. And if D is in the car, not at all. don;t want him learning from example since someday he'll be driving.


If money were no object and you could have your choice of places to live, where would it be?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thailand, Brazil, Netherlands, la, and my swamp home in Louisiana. 

Watch any podcasts?


----------



## DickyT

Nope....



What breed was your 1st dog? Mine was a Dobie as a kid


----------



## redog

Mine was a German shepherd dog. Whiskey, he was my dads k9 partner when I was little. My personal first dogs was a springer spaniel and an English setter both ch field dogs. They made me kill thousands of pheasants in their day.
Ever eat pheasant?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no, I sure haven't..

what's it like being a boss?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It is fabulous.... i do what i want when i want 

Bottled or tap water?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Bottled, my tap water tastes horrible



Have you ever been to a gator wresting event?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but id jump that gate and whoop 7 shades of sorry out of the gator and wrestler at the same time lol


Is sea world new age slavery?


----------



## hashbrown

Nope.....Given the chance I'd cut a fillet off Shamu!

Smoke cigars?


----------



## DickyT

Not regularly, but for an occasion I enjoy a good one



Like tequila? The real stuff.. 100% blue agave..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Patron....

Hash or buds?


----------



## DickyT

Neither... I work for a company governed by the FAA... Before this job though... Both 
And patron sucks... Try Don Julio, Herradura, Gran Centenario, El Jimador



Favorite power tool you own?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Chainsaw.... call me leather face

Sucks about ur job... pray for mmj lol

Straight or with chaser?


----------



## DickyT

Straight if it's good, chaser if it's cheap, on the rocks if it's a sippin' liquor and a hot night.



Favorite meat? It's a toss up between pig, ostrich, or bison for me.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bisons good but I like beef... 

When u gonna invite gp over for dinner mr chef?


----------



## DickyT

Come on down!


Gas, briquettes, or hardwoods? IMO hank hill has it all wrong... Lol


----------



## hashbrown

DickyT said:


> Come on down!
> 
> Gas, briquettes, or hardwoods? IMO hank hill has it all wrong... Lol


Hardwood Wild cherry

tuna or salmon


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Which ever mixes best with helmans and cajun seasoning lol

You ment for sandwhich salad spread right?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

And hank hill is never wrong


----------



## HeavyJeep

hashbrown said:


> Hardwood Wild cherry
> 
> tuna or salmon


salmon....Tuna.....SALMON,,, yeah , Salmon..

sneakers or boots?


----------



## ~StangChick~

boots


Last good movie you saw?


----------



## DickyT

Movie43



What is your favorite movie?


----------



## HeavyJeep

GOMO


who here has seen it... lol?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

nah never heard. 


Are you living your dream career wise? If not, what is your dream job?


----------



## DickyT

Heck no..... My dream career was to become a chef, but they need to be on their feet all day and that ability got taken from me. I can only stand for about 30 minutes, then gotta sit to rest the hip, knee, and back...


Can you write SQL queries?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

SQ what? lol



I can do TPS reports  
What movie is that from?


----------



## DickyT

Office space!!! Love that movie!



I'm going to need you to come in on Saturday, ok? Lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

No, it's not okay because if they make me, if they, if they take my, my stapler then I...I'll...I'll have to, I'll set the building on fire...



What movie can you quote almost entirely?


----------



## DickyT

None anymore, there was a period of time where I could quote Austin Powers beginning to end though...



Have you ever seen a 5 axis milling machine work? My job does have some cool things about it!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

NO, i'm a desk slave. I get to look at windows and computer screens =/

Is that like a CNC machine?


----------



## DickyT

Yeah, a cnc machine! I'm a desk slave too, but an IT desk slave for an aerospace manufacturer, and the computers that control the mills and lathes on the floor need fix on too, so I get out there a lot since we don't put the new good machines out on the shop floor.



Have your ever been up in a glider?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

nope, not 100%sure what that is. But i did jump out of a plane once.



Ever gone skydiving?


----------



## DickyT

A glider is an aircraft with no motor and long wings. It gets towed up by cable via an airplane then released and you ride the thermals to stay airborn. Very cool, slow, and quiet.

No, have always wanted to though to try and tackle my fear of heights.



Ever bungee jumped? That I have done... Never again... Some stuff got pinched in the harness and was swollen for a couple weeks... lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

yea i've never had a desire to bungee jump, my spine is fked from compression fractures so the thought of my entire body weight being suspended from my feet via my spine sounds like I should just go ahead and order a wheelchair. *shakes fist* Damn my living so hard and fast as a youngster...


Anything else another hasn't done that they've always wanted to?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell NO. LOL (on bungee jumps)
I wanna hike the Appalachian Mountains .

Do you sing while you drive?


----------



## DickyT

Yep.....


Do you drum on the steering wheel?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sometimes


do u have a favorite mythical creature?


----------



## DickyT

The jabberwocky, dragons, and Jedi!



Favorite pre WWII car? I love Dueces, T's and A's.


----------



## ~StangChick~

A's &T's got a few in the fam

do you take any supplements?


----------



## DickyT

Just a daily multi and some L-Arginine from time to time to increase blood flow for the knee and hip... It has a funky side effect of increasing blood flow elsewhere too though...


Did you have a good valentines day?


----------



## ~StangChick~

me? oh yes. 

do you own a typewriter?


----------



## DickyT

Nope. Just a laptop.



Have you ever owned a reptile?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes a snake named satan and a iguana named cheech....

Most expensive thing in your closet(no bsing to try to impress us...)


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yes, I have had two iguanas as a kid and then I also had a garter snake for several years, that I caught while it was pregnant and it had babies! They were the cutest things! I kept one of the babies  fed them goldfish. not to mention I had numerous toads, salamanders and frogs as a kid that I kept for a couple months at a time haha! 

Have you ever went for a ride on a train?


----------



## DickyT

Most expensive thing in my closet is a $30 Adidas hoodie... I just be a simple man.... My Oakleys ran me about $280 though.... But that is eye protection... Wanna hold on to my 20/20 as long as I can

And yes, I've been on trains, both as form of travel and on a historical one that is just entertainment.


What is the highest altitude you have been to (on land, not in a plane)


----------



## ~StangChick~

in Nh white mountains..sorry don't know figures

been to Nh?


----------



## DickyT

Nope... One of the few I have not been too.



Ever driven across country?


----------



## ~StangChick~

just to FL not to CA. does that count?


----------



## DickyT

Not quite, but that is a nice drive too!



Have you been to the Virgin Islands?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Virgin? Round here. Thats a joke...


Sak pase?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> Virgin? Round here. Thats a joke...
> 
> Sak pase?


Heading to the home show

Got snow?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yessir.... quite a bit after yesterday...


Big weekend plans?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes ughhh......
plans won't work due to snow.
like Juicy J?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bwfore he got gay and started rapping outside three 6 mafia...


Does any of this new bs even constitute as rap?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah not really..makes ya wanna dance though.


Eva throw a couple $1000.00?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

More than once.... after outfits I threw a stack today...


Does it matter though?


----------



## DickyT

To some yes, but really... no



Do you like mowing the lawn? Literally, not metaphorically.... I do, just finished!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope I pay a guy...

Watching bubble boy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no, you must have a ride on?

seen bubble boy years ago.


----------



## DickyT

Nope, I have a walk behind, but it has electric start and self propelling.



Watching Olympics?


----------



## ~StangChick~

same mower I have....push mow. no Olympics.

do u have vivid dreams?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Occasionally

Sleep walk?


----------



## DickyT

Edit: Nope to sleep walking, yes to vivid dreams.


Do you sleep through the night or toss and turn?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends

Strip clubs and dollar bills, still got your money?


----------



## DickyT

Not a fan of strip clubs... It's just a tease unless you drop major coin.. Don't have any money right now either. I bought the bad house in the good neighborhood 6 months ago. I'll probably be broke for a couple years until I get all the bs sorted.


Ever rewired a garage? 4 items down on my to do list...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Cool shit though man. Giving the shorty a stable environment is a honorable thing. 

No electricians do that lol

Last altercation u were in and why


----------



## DickyT

Last Sunday, my wife... Just verbal but it got heated... Because she is an insolent twunt... I haven't been in a physical altercation in about 15 years. I've found diplomacy with age 

Ever eaten Nutria?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No but my wanna be swamper ass would lol

Whats the hardest thing to cook right?


----------



## DickyT

Soufflé.... I know chefs with 40 years experience that still have the occasional one fall when it gets busy in the kitchen.


How about rattlesnake? It's tasty


----------



## Just Tap Pits

That and python are on my "exotic meats" list... my dad raved about it when he was with us.

How about gator? Tastey stuff there


----------



## DickyT

Loves me some fried gator tail, or gator jambalaya!



Have any fruit trees in your yard? My house came with a juvenile mango, I can't wait to plant a few more when money permits.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No I got a couple evergreens. Flex is thankful for them (one is a wind block for his kennel)..

Whay other trees u trying to add? Could grow a whole organic fruit salad if you wanted...


----------



## DickyT

Like to add orange, lemon, lime, grapefruit, avocado, and maybe banana or papaya.


Strip or porterhouse?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sirloin tips


animal or gonzo


----------



## DickyT

\m/ Animal! But gonzo is cool too...


Have you been subjected to Caliou? Ahhh the joys of young children....


----------



## ~StangChick~

omg show drives me nuts but the kids love it. alls that kid does is whine.


draft or bottle?


----------



## DickyT

At a bar, draft. At home bottle, because I'm not set up yet to brew my own or have a keg cooler... All in due time!


Favorite dog breed? (Besides pit bull) mine is Dobie. Growing up with 2 chocolate\tan. They are beautiful, smart, and keep the unwanteds away very well.


----------



## ~StangChick~

my neighbor has one..she is beautiful. 

I always like rotties..had one before Sul

Are you friendly with your neighbors?


----------



## DickyT

My neighbors rock! I'm always next door to the left helping him work on his mud rig, the ones to the right are very nice people, and both across the street are cool. One is a lady that keeps to her self but does not care if I run my power tools at 1am and the other is a family with a little girl Dylan's age and we do play dates a couple times a week. The rest on the street I don't really know, but there is always the friendly wave when passing by. Very un Florida like where most neighbors don't even acknowledge each other....


Have you stepped outside to enjoy the full moon? It was a beautiful night to be out at the grill here!


----------



## ~StangChick~

um we are having a blizzard.. so no! 

animal kingdom or sea world?


----------



## hashbrown

Animal kingdom

Do you own a pair of work boots?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes sir. 


ready for a vacation?


----------



## DickyT

Edit:

@ hash ~ Do steel toed hiking boots count? If not, not anymore... I wore my red wings out and have not had a need to replace them.

@ Stang ~ hell yeah! Next weekend taking D to Disney for 4 days!

Have you had Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## hashbrown

DickyT said:


> Edit:
> 
> @ hash ~ Do steel toed hiking boots count? If not, not anymore... I wore my red wings out and have not had a need to replace them.
> 
> @ Stang ~ hell yeah! Next weekend taking D to Disney for 4 days!
> 
> Have you had Rocky Mountain Oysters?


I've cut calves and ate them the same day, fresh is the best.

Ever worked cattle?


----------



## DickyT

No, just food, security, and IT. And same day fresh is always best for any animal besides jerky... And even that is better if you start curing it the same day it's culled.


Ever rolled a dune or rock buggy just for the fun of it? My younger days were filled with some maybe not so bright moments. Hahaha


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No im a sissy when it comes to my physical well being

Make badass jerky too?


----------



## DickyT

I make a decent jerky. Gotta make sure there is no fat on the meat, marinade and dry it. Been a while, but owning a home now I'll probably get back into some of my previous hobbies in time.


Been to Alaska?


----------



## hashbrown

Hell yeah! spent 3 weeks there.

Play the market?


----------



## DickyT

No... Lost my ass once, realized I'm no good at that stuff... Alaska is awesome! I spent 2 weeks there. 1 week was a cruise and the other was hiking the tongas forest.


Been to Japan? I haven't yet, but seeing Mt. Fuji in person is on the bucket list,
That and fugu!


----------



## hashbrown

Nope..... have no desire to go to Japan.

Ever been on class 5 water?


----------



## welder

Have no idea,ima 3rd grader

if your testicles hurt when you ask these stupid a-- questions
do that mean you aint gotta life


----------



## DickyT

@ hash - Nope, just watched my uncles videos from his younger years.

@ welder - I'm glad they don't... 

Were you a Boy or Girl Scout?


----------



## welder

Niether,used to whup boy scouts and play dr with the girl scouts

if your testicles dont hurt when you ask these stupid a-- questions do that mean you aint got testicles?


----------



## hashbrown

welder said:


> Niether,used to whup boy scouts and play dr with the girl scouts
> 
> if your testicles dont hurt when you ask these stupid a-- questions do that mean you aint got testicles?


I see your your concern for everyones testicles as jealousy......

Have you ever bated a troutline with a creek chub?


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh yeah.

do u get fox2?


----------



## welder

Naw not jelly just trying to get with yall on these dumass questions.

Derail in motion.lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

behave

tell your dog to sit today?


----------



## welder

Two of'm. The rest are hardheads.

Are you smarter than ya dogs? [if you here you must not be!]


----------



## ~StangChick~

Lmfao..guess not.


do you like the smell of burning rubber?


----------



## welder

Depends on who she is!

Wood you wear protection if you banged you cousin?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Lmfao..guess not.
> 
> do you like the smell of burning rubber?


At one time....

was this question coddling a grouchy old mod?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I would not be in that situation.

do u fluff your pillows?


----------



## welder

Aw hell naw i cant take this crap! Yall can have it...

Derail not in motion...


----------



## ~StangChick~

guess he don't fluff pillows

seen Tommy Boy?


----------



## hashbrown

Of course! lol welder couldn't derail a lionel!

What do you heat your home with?


----------



## DickyT

People heat their homes? lol.... I airconditon with electricity, and heat water with natural gas.


Like cats?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

58 pages and I'm jumping in head first here....

Heat the home with a mix of electric and firewood, depending on how cold. 

Did ya get laid last night!? (Lol... had to, seeing as there were no pix in my inbox this morning haha).


----------



## hashbrown

Yes.... but a can't eat a whole one by myself!

Do you live in the city?


----------



## hashbrown

ThaLadyPit said:


> 58 pages and I'm jumping in head first here....
> 
> Heat the home with a mix of electric and firewood, depending on how cold.
> 
> Did ya get laid last night!? (Lol... had to, seeing as there were no pix in my inbox this morning haha).


I was still getting laid!

hows the new pup fitting in?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

hashbrown said:


> I was still getting laid!
> 
> hows the new pup fitting in?


Lol!

She's not here yet.

Coffee in the morning?


----------



## hashbrown

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol!
> 
> She's not here yet.
> 
> Coffee in the morning?


Maybe for a bit. I have work to get done.

Do you go in tomorrow?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

hashbrown said:


> Maybe for a bit. I have work to get done.
> 
> Do you go in tomorrow?


Ah, okay.

Nope, closed on Sundays.

Cutting wood?


----------



## hashbrown

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> Nope, closed on Sundays.
> 
> Cutting wood?


No trying to finish a house.

Do you read?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Oh, yeah. 

Threads, not really. Books, yes.

Do you?


----------



## DickyT

I read threads, I'm dyslexic so don't read books for enjoyment as I find the process tedious.


Do you like eggs Benedict? Just made and had it for breakfast! Yum!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Don't think I've ever had eggs Benedict, don't really do breakfast unless it's in caffeine form.

You drink coffee?


----------



## DickyT

Drinking some right now! 



Ever had the potty training a pup process have the side effect of potty training your stubborn child?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Cool, on my second cup now.

Yes, I was potty training Ices and my daughter Trinity at the same time lol.

Favorite food?


----------



## DickyT

That's a toss up between Thai Style Curry, Bacon Puttanesca, BBQ, shepards pie, mole enchiladas, Jamaican oxtail, or sushi. Could not pick a favorite.


Do you like caviar?


----------



## ~StangChick~

never tried it


what snack do u buy every time u grocery shop?


----------



## DickyT

Popcorn



Do you change your own oil?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I eat popcorn every night...I make it in a pan with oil.

I have changed it but lately I been bringing it...same price if I pay someone
and I don't have to get rid of the old oil.

Did you have any fist fights in high school?


----------



## DickyT

A few...


Have you ever woke up feeling ok and then started feeling sick as the day goes on? In the last hour I've spiked a 101 fever and sinuses are on fire... But felt great when I woke up.


----------



## ~StangChick~

do you think allergies triggered that? sounds like it..


----------



## DickyT

This is not allergies. I think it is grilling last night in short sleeve shirt, shorts, and flip flops in low 60 degree weather... I need to gather the energy to get up and make some tea with honey.


Do you like tea with honey when feeling like crap?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yes or green tea..hope u feel better. 


tell your wife to make it?


----------



## DickyT

Lol.. That's funny... When I get sick she just gets pissy with me because I can't be up and about doing housework... Rather that help me get better she would rather just... I'll stop before I say something that will get me in trouble in public forum.


How many dogs have you owned?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Sorry, was doing MOD stuff.

Never tried caviar, always buy cheese nips for a snack, no I don't change my own oil (though I'd like to learn), yes have woken up fine and gotten sick as the day progressed, love hot tea with lemon and honey and have owned too many dogs in my lifetime to count (from childhood til now).

Plans for the day?


----------



## DickyT

Ruined now... I was going to paint the hallway and take D to a play date . Now I'm getting flack for having a fever and she has to go to the play date.
So new plan is lay on couch bundled up, watch velocity until the Olympics come on and wish there was someone here that could baby me a bit... I turn into a big baby when I get sick. Well at least when I have a fever...


What is your favorite sicky comfort food? I like tomato basil soup and grilled cheese sammich.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awe, that sucks! 

Chicken and Stars soup and oyster crackers.

Favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## DickyT

I have 3 depending on mood... Double IPA's, 100% blue agave tequila, and dual grain shine (corn with barley for some flavor and a smooth finish)



Have you ever cooked a whole hog? One of my plans for the house is a brick pit in the back yard!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Nope, don't have access to a whole one, but would love to try it!

Can you cook Creole?


----------



## DickyT

I can cook anything I set my mind too. I love making Jambalaya!


Do you like mud bugs? (Cajun style crawfish)


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Hell yeah! Grew up on mudbugs!

Thinking a pot of gumbo is in order before this cold snap is over.

Ever worked in a restaurant?


----------



## DickyT

Yep, more than one, and different types. Italian, French, seafood, and steak house.


Ever used a neti pot?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Cool! 

No I haven't. 

Did you cook, or work front of house?


----------



## DickyT

Cooked, except the Italian joint. I delivered there (my 1st job) until the sous chef called in sick one day, mama told me to help her in the kitchen and after that night I never delivered for them again.


Have you ever ridden in a horse drawn carriage?


----------



## hashbrown

ThaLadyPit said:


> Cool!
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Did you cook, or work front of house?


I worked both when I was a kid.

Do you know what happens in the walk in cooler?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

DickyT said:


> Cooked, except the Italian joint. I delivered there (my 1st job) until the sous chef called in sick one day, mama told me to help her in the kitchen and after that night I never delivered for them again.
> 
> Have you ever ridden in a horse drawn carriage?


Cool! I've always worked front of house (cashier, server) until my current job where I do it all lol.

No, but I've ridden horses since before I was born lol. Have a picture of my mom pregnant with me on her horse.



hashbrown said:


> I worked both when I was a kid.
> 
> Do you know what happens in the walk in cooler?


Yep, and it stays in the walk in!

How many scars from burning yourself?


----------



## DickyT

Kinda like Vegas... What happens in the cooler stays in the cooler.... 


Only 3 and they have all but faded over the years.

Ever made a 'special' meal for a problem customer? We had a guy that came to the Italian joint 5+ times per week, all he ever did was complain about the food and degrade the staff... Mama had enough of this guy one day. He ordered Fett. Alfredo, she told me where to find her sons porno mags in the office and sent me to the bathroom with a sauce pan to help make an 'extra creamy' Alfredo sauce for him.. :angel:


----------



## ~StangChick~

omg serious?? lmao


----------



## ThaLadyPit

LMAO! Not personally, but when I was waitressing, and pregnant, had a drunk come in to the place I worked (called Skillet's, big chain in TX) and was giving me hell from the minute he walked in (about 3 am). I told my buddies who were cooking, and they served him up a right nice hairy t-bone and egg plate! He ate every bite and never noticed a thing.

Ever get in a confrontation with a customer?


----------



## DickyT

@ Stang Yep! He deserved it. Came in all the time for years and was never anything but nasty... Don't piss off an elderly Sicilian woman... lol


Confrontation, yep... Same guy that got the special Alfredo

Ever had lutefisk? Blech.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha I hear that...I'm almost an elderly Sicilian woman myself.
nope never had it.

why do kids cut their own hair? ugh


----------



## ThaLadyPit

DickyT said:


> @ Stang Yep! He deserved it. Came in all the time for years and was never anything but nasty... Don't piss off an elderly Sicilian woman... lol
> 
> Confrontation, yep... Same guy that got the special Alfredo
> 
> Ever had lutefisk? Blech.....


Haha!

Never heard of it.

Ever get a really good tip?


----------



## DickyT

Yeah! My 2 best were $80 on a $20 delivery. I had just started my night and didn't have change for $100 yet, so she told me to keep it. And $400 on a $600 delivery.


Ever made or had the kitchen make something that wasn't on the menu for a good customer? We had a guy that would bring his own meat for us to cook.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Yep... we don't offer a Grilled Chicken salad, but we have a person who comes in and that's what she gets.

Ever made a breakfast pizza?


----------



## DickyT

Bacon, egg, and home fries pizza FTW!


Ever made pizza eggs (scrambled or omelette) with left over pizza?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Naw id just smash the pizza lol


Do you use protein shakes and whats you protein source?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

DickyT said:


> Bacon, egg, and home fries pizza FTW!
> 
> Ever made pizza eggs (scrambled or omelette) with left over pizza?


Nope, can't say that I have.



Just Tap Pits said:


> Naw id just smash the pizza lol
> 
> Do you use protein shakes and whats you protein source?


Nope, again lol.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## DickyT

I used too, these days I get my protein from meat. No need for me to get that expensive stuff these days...

Edit: either, it's all good to me... If a place has both I lean towards coke. But if they have birch beer... Then that's the ticket!


Like chili's? Peppers like ghost chili, not the chain joint


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ah okay. Coke for me, but used to be Dr. Pepper

Yes, love spicy food!

What's the hottest pepper you've eaten?


----------



## DickyT

Naga Viper Pepper.....Holy HOT..... Just ate a little sliver and it burned for over an hour....


What's your favorite cold remedy?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

2 shots(gulps) of johnny walker


Would u live poor in a 3rd world country?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I wouldn't willingly live poor anywhere.

Did you eat playdoh as a kid?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Yep!


Did you kill bugs with a magnifying glass?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Naw....

Money dont = happiness at al......


Slacker or pandora?


----------



## DickyT

Both and I heart radio



Think twitter is ridiculous? I do... I just don't get it.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah but I follow ppl... shits funny. Ur following the wrong ppl lol

Whats ur dogs favorite toy?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

They don't have one because they destroy everything.... kongs, jollyballs, whatever. They like truck tires though and those last a hot minute but ruin my grass.

Atlantic, Pacific, or Gulf ocean preference?


----------



## DickyT

Pacific... Grew up on it.... 



Intoximicated on a Sunday afternoon? Between the pain meds, cold meds, and a 9% beer I just finished, I am!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I am still drunk from Friday night which turned into Saturday and now today.

How many levels is your house?


----------



## DickyT

1 story 2/2 + bonus (Florida) room.



Ever wish you could be put down when you're sick? lol... I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired and it's only been today....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Um no I suck it up and get on with my life.... I don't even take medicine when for colds, headaches etc....

Why are all men such wusses about being sick?


----------



## DickyT

Because it's the only time it is 'socially acceptable' for us to show weakness... lol


What is your favorite Girl Scout cookie?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thin mints son....


Is there snow where u r?


----------



## DickyT

Snow in South Florida? It was 85 today.... And hell yeah to thin mints!


Ever have your dogs chase a laser pointer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah, its funny. 

kisses or M&M's?


----------



## DickyT

Kisses


Have a subwoofer in your car? Factory or aftermarket.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I have a factory Bose sound system in my Altima and it is pretty awesome.

Did you go to college and if so where?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Yep. Never graduated though...

91-92 Sonoma State University

93-96 Johnson & Wales Culinary Acadamy


What is the longest you have stayed awake?


----------



## hashbrown

DickyT said:


> Yep. Never graduated though...
> 
> 91-92 Sonoma State University
> 
> 93-96 Johnson & Wales Culinary Acadamy
> 
> What is the longest you have stayed awake?


Back in the day, I was spun out for maybe a week a time or 2.

Do you fish?


----------



## DickyT

Recreationaly a couple times a year:



What is your favorite activity? Mine has something to do with a hole and a pole...


----------



## ~StangChick~

anything that has to do with going fast,,haha


Are you obsessed with the Olympics?


----------



## DickyT

Yes... Once every 4 years...


Who is your favorite Sponge Bob character? (Those with out kids probably won't have an opinion)


----------



## ~StangChick~

Patrick, no doubt.


How do they take baths under water?


----------



## DickyT

Never quite figuered that one out... They are on drugs...



Favorite coffee? Mine can't be bought. It is sent to me by a friend who's family runs a coffee farm in Kona. They sell to the larger distributors, so what they keep for themselves is Uncle's Private Reserve... Soooooo goooood!


----------



## EckoMac

Dunkin Donuts coffee

Fav beach?


----------



## ~StangChick~

St.Pete is nice...I love dunkin donuts coffee too!

Bagel or English muffin?


----------



## DickyT

Both!



Ski or Snowboard?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Snowboard!!

Do you golf?


----------



## DickyT

No... I'm allergic to Bermuda grass....


Hate staff meetings?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah unless they have food and coffee! HAHA

Get any perks from work?


----------



## DickyT

Nope, just a paycheck and good benefits...

Edit: I was wrong.. Discount on Disney and monster jam tickets and 20% off my personal cell phone bill would be perks...

Why is it easier to house train a dog than potty train a kid?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh man, good question!! He will get it.


Do you have unlimited data plan?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No bcuz whwn I switched to andriod from I fruit att wouldn't grandafther my contract... 

Coukd you graduate high school today?


----------



## DickyT

I think it's easier today then when I went... Down here they don't teach anything other than how to pass the states standardized test... So.. Yeah


Do you collect anything?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dogs, shoes, headeaches. 

Name 3 movies sticky fingaz acted in


----------



## ~StangChick~

that a question? I know he was in Next Friday & does some TV shows.
I used to listen to Onyx.


Do you wait for your gas light to come on before you get gas?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

rarely.... i stop anytime i see cheap gas and i'm not in a hurry with less than half a tank.




What is the first purchase you'd make after winning the lottery and cashing out?


----------



## ~StangChick~

a decent size home with a 3 car garage in a warm climate.


is a garage on your home important to you?


----------



## DickyT

YES!



Does your state have powerball? 400 million jackpot tonight...


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah! I will grab a ticket.  

What travel site has the best hotel deals?


----------



## DickyT

Many sites do, and that answer fall under the opinions are like @$$h013$ category... It's all personal preference.





Do you have any colleagues that you find useless because rather than reduce work load they generate more for you, because you are always fixin' their mistakes?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

yes, every single person in my office lol
but it just means more job security for me  



preferred genre of music


----------



## DickyT

I like everything from classical to rap, if forced to choose 1.... hmmm blues or rock, can't even decide that.


Favorite comedian?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

old school Bill Bellamy or Katt Williams 




What is the one food dish your mother makes that no one else can come close to?


----------



## DickyT

No clue... I can cook circles around my mom... For me it would be my bacon puttanesca or my pineapple shrimp panang curry, or my mole enchiladas, or.... lol



If you had to choose 1 food type only to eat daily for the rest of your life, what would it be? for me it is sushi. I loves me some raw fish!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

CHEEEEEEEEEESEEEEEEEEEEE
i love cheese! 



Favorite sport to play?


----------



## ~StangChick~

basketball is always good..shoot some hoops.


what website do you order from frequently?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Amazon... it's so addicting! Anything you want, cheaper than retail and at your door in 2 days. 



Have you ever had an AWFUL experience with a company whether service or retail that you would NEVER recommend anyone to EVER do business with? What company and what happened?


----------



## DickyT

Yes... Mobile (gasoline)... I was in Miami was getting low on gas so I pulled into a Mobile station. All of their pumps had the card readers covered so I went inside to pay. I handed the lady my card and said "$50 on 8 please" she replied "Hablas Espanol?" to which I said "No, I only speak english". Her reply to this was "No Espanol, no gasolina" and she handed me my card back ushering me to leave with her hand.

I called Mobile's corporate office to file a complaint and was told it was a privately owned station and not a franchise location. I asked for the owners contact information to file a complaint and they told me they could not give out any contact info... Ever since then I will not fill up at any Mobile unless on a road trip and need gas while in BFE and that is the only choice around...


Drink Milk?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Very rarely will i drink milk straight, ever now and then i get the craving for some chocolate milk. I am Vitamin D deficient and I have to take supplements daily. womp womp




Why do all the crazy stories i hear about on the news come from Florida? 0_o


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Florida, texas, and the rest of the south have a reputation for inbreeding and stupidity.... need to look northeast for the real mouth breathers though.... bunch of idiots in new England....


Favorite boxer of all time?


----------



## DickyT

Because Florida sucks....Really, it does.... I'm a transplant not a native here. If my job, house, and a set of my sons grandparents were not here and the cost of relocation was not so high, I'd have left a long time ago.


@ JTP - Ali

Have you ever owned an exotic pet?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Mike Tyson hands down!!!!

I've owned Sugar Gliders




favorite piece of exercise equipment


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Myself....

Use kettle bells?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

yes! A lot in Crossfit. But, my fav is the row machine for sure.



Do you have a particular gift you've always asked for and never received? 
For the last like 5 years i've requested Michael Jackson's Moonwalker on DVD and yet to get it =/ makes me sad


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yes but I wonr share what it is....

Are you a aggressive person?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

By nature yes, life however happened to me and forced me to be not only aware of it but in control of it. So i play sports and punch shit. lol

i'm just recovering from a broken hand i injured boxing actually.










UFC or Boxing?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ufc bur love both....


Do you like k1 style fighting?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

not really.



Anyone have any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Exciting, no. sorry LOL


Do you drink on weekends?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

nah, i don't really like to drink, just not my thing. My weekends consist of school, gym, taking BB to the park to run hills or roller blade, spending time with the Mr. As of lately i've been house hunting. I don't know what happened to me, lol i'm like the anti-fun these days.


Ever traveled anywhere overseas? What was the culture like?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I hear ya, I don't drink either. Unless it's a girls night out or something to that extent.

Does Caymen Islands count? If not no. But I was on a cruise on the SEA. LOL


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Sure that counts, did you eat any authentic island food when you were docked?

I went to Hawaii once when i was a kid, i remember eating lots of spam and watching my dad fall to the ground after hitting himself in the nuts with a pair of Poi Balls. By far the highlight of that vacation. 



Any place you've always wanted to visit? why?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah I ate sum good food there and some good mixed drinks. The rum there is outstanding, I took home some Tortuga101 proof and a yummy vanilla rum..
I had a native machete a coconut for me to drink out of..LMAO

HAHA about your dad!!

I want to go to Scotland someday and explore the castles.

Where would you like to visit?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I think the question would be where WOULDN'T I visit haha. I love culture, especially Latin culture. My bf is from Ponce, Puerto Rico. So for now top of my list is Puerto Rico.




Have you been following the Sochi Olympics? Favorite event?


----------



## ~StangChick~

PR would be nice!! I would love to check out the beaches there. 

Do you have production to meet at your work?


----------



## DickyT

Kind of.... We have deadlines on project work, service level agreements on break\fix and request work. But no minimum number to reach...


Is the last day before vaycay supposed to be 10x more stressful than a day that you would normally call hectic?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah 4 sure...

And id go back to Thailand. No fake ass ppl there... 

Last time u had a run in woth the cops?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

um... couple years ago thank god. saw my PO for the last time. woot
I didn't do anything, the man always trying to hold me down. 


Favorite fruit?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Grapes til the welder story... now strawberries...

How many dogs is too many dogs?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I think that is subjective. Some people aren't responsible or competent enough to care for 1 animal. While there are others that have the finances, time, proper space, and drive to care for many. 



coffee drinker? i hate the flavor of coffee


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Rarely and its mainly all creamer and sugar....

Have u ever had to stop yourself from almost beating the dmv ppl to death? I did yesterday. ..


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

no, but i have to take a Valium every time i go. Speaking of, my license expires next year and i'm already dreading that 6 hour visit. Government employees are the most unpleasant people!




dream car?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ferrari California, 2014 chevy 3500 hd crew cab, and benz c class... im not too flashy..


Do you think jewelry on men is homosexual?


----------



## DickyT

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ferrari California, 2014 chevy 3500 hd crew cab, and benz c class... im not too flashy..
> 
> Do you think jewelry on men is homosexual?


No, I used to have several piercings and have never considered any homosexual act.

did you graduate college? I tried and failed.... :hammer:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Naw... I want to go to trade school tho so I'll definitely pass that...


Has all music gone downhill or just some?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

as far as piercings go, i don't like a man with piercings. women yes, men not so much. When i see a man with a tongue ring or eyebrow piercing i do assume he's gay. then i think to myself if he's not, he should be.

my dream car, benz SL65 AMG

I am currently attending school for my business degree. all late and whatnot.



what games do you play on your phone?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

A few...

Ever been to a ufc event?


----------



## DickyT

racing games...


been to a few ufc fights at the hardrock.


do you despise social media or love it?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i despise it. The only social media i have is an instagram account and it's dedicated to pics of my dog lol. It really takes away from actual socialization. There are a few things i miss about it. Reading other peoples drama and messed up lives somehow makes me feel better about my problems. lol "well could be worse, least my life isn't like so-and-so's"


How would you define your "style"?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Despise it... I refuse to use it actaully. 


Old white man with hood flare lol

Oakleys or ray bans?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i'm less than responsible with small things like sunglasses and jewelry so any pair of $15 gas station pair will do just fine. 




Do you maintenance your hands and feet? mani/pedi


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lol no...

Do yoga?


----------



## DickyT

does using paper scissors and a dremel count?


yoga = no


been on a cruise?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

ugh that's a negative! I tried a hot yoga class once and 10 min in i was like oh hellll nah and walked out. I'd much rather do a boot camp and some high intensity interval training.




Favorite Cereal


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

dont feel bad i will sit at my desk with some box cutters to trim my cuticles. dont judge me!


never been on a cruise and after that Carnival crap that happened in Houston where they were stuck on the water with no power for days, i never want to




Fav holiday


----------



## DickyT

cereal = oatmeal

holiday = any that I don't have to work... or christmas because I love to watch my son's expressions as he opens gifts.


ever owned a convertible?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Halloween or easter.... both have zombies lol

No seabring for me lol


Favorite movie?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

no i think convertibles are for 50yr old men looking to be young again. Or trophy wives.



obviously Kill Bill another movie i've always adored is Requiem for a Dream. ya know before Leto went all emo rock band and stuff


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> no i think convertibles are for 50yr old men looking to be young again. Or trophy wives.
> 
> obviously Kill Bill another movie i've always adored is Requiem for a Dream. ya know before Leto went all emo rock band and stuff


You're not playing right. Where's the question?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

oops forgot...

What website do you spend the most time on?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Couchtuner to watch my shows or Facebook......

How much do you spend on groceries a month ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Depends....

Hows your liver feel? Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Okay this week thanks for asking lol

Do you prefer real stores or shopping online?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

real stores hands down. I refuse to buy clothes or shoes online, women's clothing is form fitting and every brand fits different. However if I see something i like and refuse to pay the retail price, i sure will hop on amazon and see whats up...




Is it ok to pee in the shower?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Peeing on ur feet in the shower is the cure for athletes foot....

Got athletes foot? Lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

It's my only opportunity to experience the bliss that is peeing standing up, don't judge me.




What was your childhood nickname?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My last name... which is still my nickname lol

I aint judging at all lol

Do you think puppy play dates are stupid?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> My last name... which is still my nickname lol
> 
> I aint judging at all lol
> 
> Do you think puppy play dates are stupid?


Yes more than stupid!

Are you genuinely happy with your life?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Absolutely..... i love my life

Crest toothpaste or Colgate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Neither... sensitive teeth... lots of chips from getting punched and such..

What is to your immediate right, right now?


----------



## mamaball

Price sheets that need to be adjusted.

Does pink slime really prevent you from eating at fast food places?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No common sense does...

Wtf r u talkn about?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I just ramble......

Cropped or natural ears?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Cropped

How many times have you been married if any?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I don't do marriage.....

Do you prefer cacti or plants?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamaball

Cacti. Texas heat doesn't allow for regular plants in my area.

Coke or Pepsi?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Doesn't matter as long as there's white whiskey.

Been on the lamb?


----------



## mamaball

What's "the lamb"?

Answer AND question. Bam. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

He means on the lam, I'm sure.

Dark, milk, or white chocolate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

milk. . white is good too....


hate food shopping?

just got back..ugh


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I won't go food shopping. I give someone my card and my list lol I'll go to Walmart at night for food shopping but then I end up spending 5 or 600 bucks on miscellaneous non food items so I just prefer that someone else go for me lol

How many snapchats do you send a day??


----------



## ~StangChick~

like 50-100 lol 


do you wear hats?


----------



## mamaball

Beanies on cold days.

Chevron or Valero?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

umm I go to Shell....


Would you pick up a snake in your yard?


----------



## mamaball

I live in texas so snakes in my yard are common. I've been known to move them around from time to time lol.

What was your favorite subject in school?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Suspensions so I could go make money....

Spend a lot of time suspended or in detention?


----------



## mamaball

Suspension... detention usually made me end up in suspension anyway.

What's the dumbest thing you've done so far?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My whole life is a bunch of "it seemed like a good idea at the time" strung together. Bad decisions eventually make great stories though.

First thing you were ever arrested for, if any?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Warrant

Is your rap sheet longer than your gun?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Warrant
> 
> Is your rap sheet longer than your gun?


Naw one was expunged from my record because I was 17, the big stuff was actually dropped, and the aggravated assault was dropped by the girl, so all that's on there is not going to doggy court 11 yrs ago.

How many lighters have you lost in your lifetime?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Naw one was expunged from my record because I was 17, the big stuff was actually dropped, and the aggravated assault was dropped by the girl, so all that's on there is not going to doggy court 11 yrs ago.
> 
> How many lighters have you lost in your lifetime?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My old Peterbilt wouldn't haul all of them I've lost.

Have you ever seen anything that couldn't be explained?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Probably but I'm sure alcohol was a factor.

Longest relationship?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

I was in a 4 year relationship before and so far I've been in this one 4 years.

Favorite fast food joint? This bish hongry...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wing stop.. went today after class. Idk if I was sweatier from class or them atomic wings lol

Last shoes u bought?


----------



## Princesspaola21

For myself a pair of black Ariat bedazzled skull boots lol. In general a pair of J's for Miguel...

Favorite brand of flip flop?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I got some jordan 5 grape slides... no flippidy flops...


I bought jordans 4s, 5s, and 6s this week... rich white girl problems I know lol


Know where u can buy a human skull?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

No, but i imagine JTP does.

Do you own or rent?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I own 8 homes at the moment, 6 new homes, the one we live in and my man cave.

Interested in investing in real estate? 





Buy a hash built home!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

$200 final offer sight unseen...

Did I just become a home owner?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> $200 final offer sight unseen...
> 
> Did I just become a home owner?


Add 3 more 0s and you're set!

Would you rather have a lobster on your piano or crabs on your organ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lobster on my piano I suppose.

Do you eat the whole sunflower seed including the shell too?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

sometimes whole thing.

what kind of Shampoo/Conditioner do you use?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> sometimes whole thing.
> 
> what kind of Shampoo/Conditioner do you use?


Rusk Deep Shine Keratin Care for colored hair

Is your bathtub filled with crayons and kids toys too?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

usually... little mermaid too.

do u wear pajamas?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I usually fall asleep in my clothes.

Do you have your eyebrows waxed or threaded?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25

Waxed

What is your dream job?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

What I do now....

How many states have you visited?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

9ish....

Why are u counting?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Because i have no life.

Cool ranch or cheese Doritos?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cheese.

last wild animal u spotted??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Coyote.......

Do you carry an umbrella?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

in the car, somewhere.

Who was the 1st person who gave you rep on here?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ronnie.... dueceaddicted who is now one of my best friends

Have you ever met anyone from GP in person?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No....we should have a gathering.

who was the last person to rep u?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Reddoggy.....

You still going to be my +1 for that wedding?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, did you get the invitation?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lol not he is a slacker like me.....

Do you watch Shameless?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No but when I have a chance I will check it out.

What Network runs it?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Showtime but i stream it in couchtuner.eu it's bangin

Should i get a duckling or a chick?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I get Showtime..should be On Demand.

duckilng....

what about a crazy Guinea Pig?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You have to watch from season 1. It's on season 4 now

I'll get him a guinea pig soon.

Did You rescue your guinea pig?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, got him at Petsmart & learned after shelters house them.


delete cookies lately?


----------



## hashbrown

Bout a week ago

Do you have a bug out plan?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yep to an extent. But if things go too far south no point in avoiding the inevitable...

Would u use your dog as a food source in that situation if need be?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah heading to Peckerwood.


Can you weld?


----------



## hashbrown

Yes, I was in the excavation and quarry business most of my life. You damn sure better be able to weld!

Ever been on a dozer?


----------



## HeavyJeep

I work at John Deere.... 3 times a week minimum!!!

Ever held a bulldog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

that a trick question? yes.


Think there is just no hope for some people?


----------



## DickyT

Positive of it....



Do you own a suit? I don't..... Dockers and a polo is the most formal clothes I own...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nope... prolly never will..

Wheres the disney pics?!


----------



## ~StangChick~

coming soon...


Do you believe in reverse psychology?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i believe in manipulation.... 



same thing right?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Purt much....

Have a neighbor you hate? Why?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah, similar.
I try not to hate anyone.

Farthest place you traveled in a car?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

San Diego, 23 hours straight through. The bf drove, I backseat drove 


Favorite sitcom


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Right now news radio repeats....

Ever see buffy the vampire slayer (the movie not show)?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, at the theater with my sister.

Do you think Roseanne is funny?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hell yeah. Her show and as a stand up!!!

Last Stand up you watched?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Seinfeld live.... it was nothing like the show.

Do you like Family Guy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Hell yes!!! 


Love Pixar?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wouldn't say love... if im n the mood ill watch though.


Store bought ice or freeze ur own?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

What comes out of my icemaker... i eat 10 cups a day... of just ice....

Frozen margaritas or on the rocks?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Rather just have the shots of tokillyou...


Whwn you going to switch to turkey or makers mark?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Never switching.... love my Fireball.

Hoodies or zip ups?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Zip ups... easier to get out of if need be...

Snap backs or fitteds?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Fitted........

Morning or afternoon?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

both!

Favorite Toy Story character?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

The horse. ...

Your favorite toy story character?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Mrs Potato Head... best wife ever hahaha


If you could be a Toy Story character from the movie or from your childhood, what would you pick?


----------



## ~StangChick~

This chick....



Know who she is?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> This chick....
> 
> 
> 
> Know who she is?


Duh, She-Ra!

one piece or bikini?


----------



## ~StangChick~

um bikini....


French manicure or a solid color?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i prefer to bite my nails lol nervous habit. But i'm a bridesmaid in a wedding this weekend and i'm getting a full set done, i'm going with full color and rounded tips. not squared. 

off topic- i visited Chicago once with my bf at the time to see his fam. I went with a solar nails, french tip, squared. They all told me i had porno nails, never have i gotten them squared since lol


what is a phobia or fear of yours?


----------



## ~StangChick~

My kids getting kidnapped. 


Do you only shop sales?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

it really depends, there are certain items i don't mind paying full price and then some i absolutely will not! like bra's for example, i only wear VS but i only purchase during their semi annual sales. I can't bring myself to spend $60 on a bra, my boobs aren't that big.... I did stock up on work clothes the week after black friday. Everything was 50% off at Express and New York and Co. I'm learning to be more frugal.




Do you drink tap water or only bottled?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Only bottled... usually smart water or Fiji

Whats your favorite video game from the 90s?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

mario kart, donkey kong kountry, jarrassic park, home alone. on super nintendo

on Sega i played road rash, links golf, Sonic

Original nintendo duck hunt, Zelda



same question.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Goldeneye for sure lol... 

Favorite action movie star?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

not sure consider this an action star but Vin Diesel by far. He is so damn sexy! plus i'm dating his doppleganger!



Favorite actress?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I was thinking more like stallone but dude has been in some GOOD action movies...

Whats ur question?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

what is your favorite actress acting wise? and then whos the hottest?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hottest, im still in love with jennifer love Hewitt.... and acting wise I gotta say, Julia Roberts....

Last item of clothing you bought?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

These new pair of dri fits










morning or night person?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Night.....

South america or asia?


----------



## hashbrown

Neither, Central America........

Fried or baked?


----------



## ~StangChick~

baked


brownies or chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## hashbrown

cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nilla or chocolate?


----------



## ~StangChick~

chocolate........and vanilla

American Chop Suey or a boiled hot dog?


----------



## DickyT

Dirty water dog...


Is there anybody out there? (Extraterrestrial life)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I don't believe so but I minored in Historical Geology so I don't believe a lot of ish.

Whisky or Whiksey? Yeah, there is a difference.


----------



## DickyT

Neither, I like agave and shine... Though that maple beam is tasty over pancakes!


Ever broken the speed of sound?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not that I know of.


Been to the Statue of Liberty?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Negative.

Gatorade or Powerade?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Usually whatever is on sale...but Gatorade. Orange. mmm


Where would you like to go on a vacation ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Australia...... i like kangaroos

Favorite Monopoly piece?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

LOL don't know why I laughed at your reply...I would like to go as well. 

Monopoly hmmm the car. 

You still addicted to Monopoly?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yes, Bray and I play the actual game and I play on my ipad for hours lol

Favorite cereal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

So many good ones. Lucky charms, Cocoa Krispies...mmmm


Do you cook breakfast on weekends?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My only domestic quality is that i live in a house. I don't cook.... set my kitchen on fire making French toast.

Favorite cigar flavor?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do you mean wraps? Watermelon.


I seen you bake cookies and a damn cake.

Do you own any reptiles?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lol that i burned.... precut reindeer cookies damn right i baked lolol

No, i don't have any reptiles currently but I've had two snakes and a leopard gecko. ... you've seen them both lol

Has the snow melted yet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Not entirely and more tonight. It is outta control.



Do you get in funks (mood wise)?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ah, sometimes. Nothing fireball can't fix.

Slushee or Icee?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Slushy........


Wash you vehicle lately?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Slushy........
> 
> Wash you vehicle lately?


Washed Al's truck last week, washed my truck last fall....

Have you ever been snipe hunting?


----------



## DickyT

My dad took me on a snipe hunt when I was a kid...


Grow any herbs? (Basil, thyme, oregano, etc)


----------



## ~StangChick~

chives.....


Can you see the stars tonight?


----------



## hashbrown

No, if you look up the sleet would beat your eyes out.

Watching the Oscars?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No. Are u?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

No, i don't watch award stuff.

What size shoe do you wear?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

10. 

how tall are u?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

5'5"

How many piercings?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

just my ears.


favorite late night snack?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cheesecake

How do you cook your PB&Js? Spread separately or mix together in a bowl then put on bread?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

keep em seperated....


Do you like fluff?


----------



## hashbrown

Fluff is too sweet!

Watch the Walking Dead tonight?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I always stream it about 2am after it airs. I haven't watched actual TV in years. Couchtuner.eu is BANGIN'. 

Do you take pictures with your phone more than your camera?


----------



## DickyT

Currently don't own a functioning camera, so... Yeah 



Butter or margerine?


----------



## hashbrown

Butter

Are you prepared for when the shtf?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My life is so organized I don't even have to be there.

Ipad or tablet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I have neither.........

Ar15 or AK?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ak.....

Tek9 or mac10?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My taser thank you very much. 

How often do you get your teeth cleaned?


----------



## ~StangChick~

every 6 months.

Do you go to your PCP at least once a year?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i never used to up until about 2 years ago. now i have medical issues that require i go. 




do anything fun over the weekend?


----------



## DickyT

No... Layed on the couch recovering from a respiratory infection that had me laid up almost a week.


Do you dress up for Halloween?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Have u seen me? No mask is scarier than my ugly mug...


Does having kids make you regret all your stupid life choices?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

no kids, but i imagine i'd be super thankful for all those shitty choices b/c they brought me to where i am and without them all i wouldn't have said child. Plus, those choices have made me strong, resilient, brave, and more appreciative of the good days. All things I feel contribute to being a great parent. 
damn went all deepak chopra on y'all lol



Other than your dogs, what is your favorite past time or hobby?


----------



## hashbrown

Rock Crawling

Where is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## EckoMac

Brandon, FL and the beaches at Fr DeSoto or Ana Maria Island

What's your favorite thing to BBQ?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

In Texas we BBQ everything!!!!!!!! I love me some pork ribs tho and chopped beef




damn now i'm hungry, and sad b/c all i had was a lean cuisine for lunch =/

What did you guys eat for lunch?


----------



## DickyT

No regrets... Things I would have done differently for sure and MANY, but if I had regrets it would mean that I don't like who I am...


I had a jalepeno and turkey sub.


Electric, safety, or straight razor? Or none?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Electric

Favorite store to shop at?


----------



## hashbrown

I don't shop.

Did you now it's National Pancake Day?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I did not.


Did you eat pancakes today?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

No, i can't make pancakes remember lol

Do you flat iron your hair?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Of course with bacon! 

Have you ever ridden a snowmobile?


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha yeah..

Yeah, I do use the flat iron.

use any hair products?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Only Biosilk on my ends. ... you've seen my hair lol i don't do nothing to it

New York style or Chicago style pizza?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Chicago


Safari or Scuba dive?


----------



## DickyT

both!


ever sailed?


----------



## ~StangChick~

yep, my dad had a sailboat.

Think Tom Green is funny as hell?


----------



## DickyT

yup..... my kinda trashy



have any artist friends work hanging in your house?


----------



## ~StangChick~

just my daughters, lol.


What's the temperature there?


----------



## hashbrown

12

Can you water ski?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah...not excellent though.


what do you do with excellence?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

every single thing i do. I was raised with a "go hard or go home" mentality. 




Can you sing well?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I think so and a few people have agreed that I shared with.


Can you do public speaking?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

yes, according to my horoscope i'm a natural leader and shine in the spot light. lol my gut may say otherwise though.



Do you like to read? If so what type of books?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I don't enjoy reading.


Got any guilty pleasures?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Watching reality TV, it's the only time i can call people mean names and not feel bad for one second. Real World - explosion, Keeping up with the Kardashians. 
Oh and the Movie Mean Girls. love that damn movie!




Favorite movie to quote?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pulp fiction


Tarantino fan?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

yes I even have a signature pulp fiction pose. I will post in selfies....




If you could be any animal, what kind would you be? why?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Alligator, tough skin, sharp teeth, never out of it's element, and top of the food chain...

Same question?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

snow leopard. They are beautiful, exclusive, secretive animals, spending most of their lives in solitude enduring rough terrain and frigid conditions. 




Is there a time in your life you can recall being your happiest? What made it so?


----------



## DickyT

Childhood... no responsibilities, I grew up in a very nice place, never had any worries or stresses, always had food on the table... adult life has pretty much sucked, but ya learn to roll with the punches...


member of the 14445 club?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No sir.


Favorite rock group?


----------



## DickyT

Pink Floyd


Same question..


----------



## ~StangChick~

Gotta stick with my boys from Boston-Godsmack.


Got a favorite Godsmack tune?


----------



## DickyT

I stand alone or voodoo



Wish you could fly?


----------



## ~StangChick~

sometimes.


Favorite old school rap artist?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Big L




Glass half full or empty?


----------



## DickyT

Half full! well most days anyway....



glad it's hump day?


----------



## HeavyJeep

I work Saturdays also, its not hump day yet lol 


when was the first time you took a selfie?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

um probably back when i was a kiddo and only trusted with disposable cameras 



If you witnessed a man across the street hit a woman he was with, would you interfere?


----------



## HeavyJeep

yep, only time Ive been to jail was protecting a mother and child, cops showed up I was into the dude.. spent the weekend in jail waiting for a hearing. Id do it again tomorrow..



ever been out of your country?


----------



## DickyT

yep, on more than one occasion. I still have a lot more of this world to see on muh bucket list, but have seen a nice lil portion of it.


favorite style of massage?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Happy ending. Lmao!!

Do you eat when you drink?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Not usually...



Favorite children's story?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Cinderella for sure.




If you ever had a kid/another kid would you want a boy or girl? why


----------



## DickyT

have a kid, he's a boy, want another, hell no... happy I have a boy, no need to buy a shotgun...



how many times per day do you flip the bird to your colleagues or boss? Personally I can't count that high... only got 10 fingers and toes to track it with...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

ZERO! The bird is reserved for bad drivers on the road. At work it's mostly head shaking, eye rolling, and condescending smirks. 




Do you support any local or national organizations or charities? Which ones and why?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Not really....I have sponsored a child through Compassion, otherwise nothing else. 

Favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## DickyT

Eggs Benedict... Home made... When the hollandaise sauce is right, there is nothing better!

Or chocolate chip belgain waffles topped with maple Jim beam...



What was your first computer? Ti99i with a tape drive for me...


----------



## surfer

my favorite thing for breakfast?????????

almost 28yrs later, its still my gf,

she is still your classic 'beach' girl,

and can still sport a string bikini, like nobody's business.

whats your favorite thing for dinner?

mine is the same answer.........


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't remember my 1st computer..lol what it was I should say.

Surfer you so naughty....I will have bake stuffed lobster.

Favorite wine? I like a Reisling.


----------



## surfer

REISLING, is all i ever drink, if i'm gonna drink wine, i love it.

my favorite dinner, 

ribeye, marbled, yes i like the fat too.

how bout, whats for dessert?????????

you know what i'm gonna say.........

my gf.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Haha 

Italian desserts are the bomb.
I will have a cannoli.

Why do you wake up so early?


----------



## DickyT

I don't... I'd sleep until noon if I could...


Do you like math?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I love math!!!!! above most other subjects, it's my fav class to take!





Can you help with my history assignment? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nope. despise it. I suck at it.
And sure always willing to help BK. hahahaa
Favorite energy drink?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

redbull hands down! it's delicious!




Any bad habits you wish you didn't have?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes. Cursing. 

Got a favorite Staind song?


----------



## MSK

So many to choose I guess fave is it's been awhile.

Do you like Disturbed?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes. 

Do you have a band you cant stand? I always feel that way about U2(the band). UGH


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I hate U2 also!! But my all time HATE band is Dave Mathews Band. His voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me!




Any artist you love but are ashamed to tell anyone?


----------



## DickyT

No, I have no shame... and like almost all music except modern pop...


Favorite Comedian?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Tom Green!! cracks me up!!!


Do you hold doors for people ?


----------



## surfer

you know i do,
some people act like they exspect it,
and some appreciate it,

but it always makes me feel good,

do you wave at people while drving that you dont know?

i do all the time, this town is small enuf i'm sure i'll see you again,

been here since '80'


----------



## DickyT

Yes I do, and in this urban sprawl they look at me like I'm smoking crack....


Do you like green eggs and ham? Dylan want's me to cook it for him... lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i don't like to eat anything green really. yuck! Nor am i a big fan of ham.

This chick from the Philippines brought in a balut egg to my humanities and my teacher ate it. It was gross! Are you adventurous when it comes to food and would you try something like this? (Balut (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## DickyT

Very adventurous. I'll eat anything once for the experience.



Ever had Durian?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

No i have not, but i have heard of it's awful smell. My idea of adventurous eating would be to eat a raw carrot, or any raw vegetable for that matter. I have the pallet of a 6yr old and i'm on the delicious road straight to diabetes and heart disease. 




Are there any holistic medications, remedies, or practices you firmly believe in after trying that you previously did not?


----------



## hashbrown

I use several tinctures, all of them have one thing in common, they all use white whiskey and honey from my bee hives. Then I mix with certain weeds and herbs we grow here. Honestly I don't know if it works but if you drink enough you'll damn sure think your better.

Have you ever drank pruno?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no prison wine for me. May I try your organic herbs?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> no prison wine for me. May I try your organic herbs?


It's not what you are thinking.......... but you are welcome to!

How often do you shop for yourself?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ugh not 2 much...few things here and there...


make pizzas from scratch?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> ugh not 2 much...few things here and there...
> 
> make pizzas from scratch?


Hell yeah!

do you like escargot?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hell no.


Ever have a water bed?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> hell no.
> 
> Ever have a water bed?


Yep

Have you been on a cruise?


----------



## ames

yup when I was 19 I went to spring break in the bahamas via Miami, international waters you can drink at 18, ahhhh the memories

Do you drink cause you like the taste or just want to get sloshed?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I don't get sloshed usually but a nice buzz is good.


Do you wish you were on a warm, tropical beach with crystal clear waters right now?


----------



## surfer

all its got to do is warm up,
and then i;m in paradise.

our license plates' for here say,

'a fisherman's paradise'

but its paradise for us surfers too...........

we are a south facing beach, if i swam straight out, and kept going,

i'd hit cocoa beach,fla.

so you know when the hurricanes come, they hit us head on,

only evacuated one time in over 30yrs.

when the law came around knocking on doors, wanting info on who was next of kin.

so we left, for one night, and it was worse when we came back, over 90mph winds.

so i've seen some storms.

even had to jump off the end of the pier, and still have to paddle 1/4 mi. just to get out far enuf in the ocean to surf.


----------



## ~StangChick~

That's cool Surfer but you didn't ask a question......

Do you stretch everyday?


----------



## surfer

no, i dont but i should,
climbing all over, building big ol' houses seems to work ok 

but i know work is not like exercise,

how do you keep in shape?????????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

elliptical these days.....I like to jog when its not freezing.


Can you jog for a while?


----------



## surfer

dont know about joggin, but when i;m gettin one ready,

i work up to 10mi. per day and keep it at that just change the pace.

do you sweat or perspire???????


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I sweat, like a man. I won't lie, I live in Texas where it's 100 degrees for months at a time. It happens.



Do you wear a bathrobe?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no, lol. 


sweats or jeans?


----------



## hashbrown

Neither, overalls

Where are your ancestors from?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sicily, know what that means?


----------



## hashbrown

nope????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

good answer.


Can you adjust a carburetor?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> good answer.
> 
> Can you adjust a carburetor?


Lol.........yes

What is your most prized possession other than children?


----------



## dentonscer

~StangChick~ said:


> Ok I am starting this new thread to just ask random question. This will help me pass time while I work. hahahaha So one person asks then the next person answers and asks a new question. Think you can handle it?


how do i find all the pups that ive registered with b j brown as a breeder myself


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

hmmm prized possession? I would say other than my dog, my softball glove. It was my moms glove when i was growing up and once i outgrew my kid glove she gave me hers. I carry it with me in my car everywhere I go, with another glove and a few balls. I didn't get many things when she died, so that glove is my far the most special thing i own. 




If you could take any one person from heaven to come hang out with you for one day, who would you choose and what would you two do?


----------



## DickyT

My grandma (dad's side), go to a car race. The old lady had one heck of a lead foot!



Have any big weekend plans? I get to work our annual IT disaster recovery drill... Starting Saturday afternoon and ending Sunday at noon.... yay....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Spring Break for me so no class on Saturday woohoo, definitely sleeping in. That is if Bea lets me anyways... We will probably hit a park and do some walking, then i am going to check out the facility we will be doing training at next month. Very excited to start our journey towards CGC certification. Sunday i am going to see my pops on the other side of town. Usually Sundays are my laundry, cleaning, prepping for the work week day.




Any advice for things to look for/questions to ask when i check out this facility?


----------



## ~StangChick~

no, sorry I haven't had any coffee yet


What should I do today? In FL and its stormy.


----------



## surfer

just consider it 'liquid sunshine' and do what ever you want,

your not the only one on vacation, i'm sure there's plenty to do,

we're gonna get rain next 3 days


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah its still 75 degrees so its OK. 

how are you doing?


----------



## DickyT

Could be better, could be worse...



What is your favorite activity?


----------



## ~StangChick~

ummm.... walking the beach.


Ever hitchhike?


----------



## DickyT

yep, many, many moons ago.


What is the largest boat you have been on, either out to sea or on a lake?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Carnival cruise ship.


Have you heard of shiprocked?


----------



## surfer

when i was 17 i hitch hiked from this coast to sacremento ca.

by myself, stayed in ca. almost a year.

what have you done that still amazes yourself???????????????


----------



## DickyT

Climbed Mt. McKinnley when I was 17.


How do you like your steak cooked? for me, lop off the horns, skin it, and throw it on a plate.


----------



## ~StangChick~

medium-rare


Do you ever use A1 sauce?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Yes but not on a good steak, I like it on green beans.

Dumbest thing you did when you were a kid?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Umm, # of things. Ouija boards are a big NO NO


Ever use one?


----------



## Colby Chaos

I have one hanging on a frame in my living room.

Are you a religious person?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah not really, I was raised catholic but don't practice now.



What's your favorite band?


----------



## Colby Chaos

integrity

Do you have tattoos?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Let me check, yes.


Do you think dudes that whistle tunes are crazy?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, PSYCHO!! 


Why is no one here?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Because I couldn't think of a question to ask :-/

Two things you can't live without?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Coffee, and a hair brush.


Do you have OCD about anything?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Nothing that comes to mind so nothing to bad.

Something people do that annoys you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

lick fingers while eating, UGH so gross!!


Do you wheel n deal sales people?


----------



## ImwithLoki

No but sometimes I wish I did.

Mountains or beach?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

BEACH!! 

Do you watch any paranormal related TV shows?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Ghost Hunters and GH International...during the day lol

Favorite movie genre?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I watch them too!  HORROR!!!

Do you go to movie theater or wait for it to come out on DVD?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Depends on the movie. Like captain America I will be going to the theatre for!

Will you go to the movies alone or only with someone?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Only with someone, I'll wait for netflix or cable rather than go alone.


Ever experience Cluster Headaches? I'm on day 1 of ??? I get them 1-3 times a year for the last 18 years.


----------



## ImwithLoki

Thankfully no  Sorry you have to go thru that. Hope you feel better Dicky

Favorite vacation spot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

FL



Do you dance in your chair?


----------



## ImwithLoki

I'm rhythmically challenged so me and dancing don't mix well, but in a chair doesn't look as bad lol

Morning person or night?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Morning in the summer......but i'm usually tired in the mornings..so night

Last thing u ate?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Frosted shredded mini wheats

Fave alcoholic drink?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mic Ultra or a bay breeze


What about you?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Shot of Jameson

What do you do for work?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Health Insurance, claims, appeals...ect


do you like your job?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Some days. I work for a health insurance too, customer service. I get cranky people calling

Most annoying part of your job?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do you really?? haha Worst part is bitching providers...im in provider service


Do you take calls all day? ( I used to do that)


----------



## ImwithLoki

Lol yeah I do. I deal with members bitching. I'd rather deal with providers lol yeah inbound calls. Currently there is about 34 calls on this queue

Dumbest thing you did as a kid?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

34? wtf!! LOL that's nuts. 

God, I did a lot of stupid crap....carved things in my arms.

Where do you live?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Yes it's friggin nuts!

I'm in Vegas

What about you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mass south of Boston. 

How you like Vegas?


----------



## ImwithLoki

I like it a lot. I like that no matter what time of day something is open. We are fairly close to mountains and beaches too.

How do you like your area?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love it in the summer, sucks all other seasons.lol


Is your blood pressure normal?


----------



## ImwithLoki

Ehhh it could be lower lol

Which foods do you dislike?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

maple syrup, hate the smell UGH and olives


Do you cook on the grill a lot?


----------



## ~StangChick~

well do you? WTF!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, in the summer.


Where are you?


----------



## surfer

yes a whole lot, 
i won a stainlees steel holland grill in a raffle only cost me 5bucks,

got a barrell charcoal grill, and a deep fryer,

but you got to realize where i'm from we have the weather to grill out more times than not.

ps. stang, 
i found my card, i need to send it to you, 

so you can work your magic with those fingers on the keyboard.

i know, i know, i'm gonna owe you big time...............

but your the only one i trust on this situation,

i've been welders 'dickrider' long enuf,

i need help..............


----------



## ~StangChick~

K well PM me then.

Lay on a beach lately?


----------



## ames

Yup this morning.  (and mmmmm olives!!!)

What's your favorite summer swimming spot? Pool, beach or Lake?

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## ~StangChick~

Beach!!! I love it. Today was a great beach day I was working. Ughh

Do you like martinis?


----------



## hashbrown

~StangChick~ said:


> Beach!!! I love it. Today was a great beach day I was working. Ughh
> 
> Do you like martinis?


Yep I likem dirty!

What was your first car?


----------



## ames

a 1986 Pontiac Grand Prix with T tops. I was so freaking cool. 

Flip flops or Thongs?


----------



## hashbrown

I still say thongs...

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## ames

French toast, pancakes, waffles last lol

bacon or Sausage?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Do i dare say SAUSAGE?


----------



## surfer

I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in love, with a woman who's not afraid to say she 'loves'

sausage...................................

My next question,

do you want to get married?????????????????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, I will never marry anyone. I am smart.


Should you have been born with a warning label?


----------



## surfer

if your talking to me,

i think you know the answer,

and it should also read,

under penalty of law, do not remove,

now my my question,

would you break the law, and remove my tag, when you were done with me??????????????????????????????

knowing what you would be leashing on the rest of the women?????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yes, i'm crazy like that

Whats the temp where you are at?


----------



## EckoMac

A very chilly 54 degrees.
Is it snowing where you are?


----------



## hashbrown

Snowed Sunday 7 degrees this morning.

Any thanksgiving plans?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nah not yet! 54 is cold for FL. that sucks!!

Last concert you went to?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hash u beat me.. lol

Just spending time with family and eating....
what you doin today?


----------



## EckoMac

Covering my nemesis's office. So working. It's stupid. 
And yeah, it's wicked cold for my part of FL.
Any vacations planned for Christmas?


----------



## hashbrown

Grateful Dead 1993 tour 

Do you have musical talent?


----------



## ~StangChick~

nah no vaca i'll stay here....

Are you from MA? you said wicked! LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hash! LOL yeah i can pay drums a lil.

Do you like drum solos?


----------



## EckoMac

Drums kick ass. I'm not bad ass enough to play them. 
My family is from Billerica. I graduated Bedford High about 15 minutes from Concord. 
No vaca here either. It's not allowed. Stupid people need car insurance during the holidays too I guess.
How's Sully?


----------



## ~StangChick~

You may have told me that b4. Wicked cool 

Yeah i hear ya stupid people need health insurance as well.

Sully is good, he is 6 now. I can't believe it. He really is a good dog though. Other than always running off with my daughters stuffed animals. Sneaky bastard. 

Does your dog still get like that and run off with things?


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko was never really a grab and run dog. And my ex's kids were 12 when we met so they didn't really have stuffed toys. He's started playing a bit more since I booted my roommate/free loader out. But he's still pretty chill. 
Sully getting the grey face yet? Ecko is 7 and blue, so I'm not sure the grey face will ever come for him.


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh yeah, he has grey on his muzzle. 


last thing u ate?


----------



## EckoMac

Purium shake with a wild banana and blueberries blended in it. I drink my breakfast these days. LOL!
Grey face is soooo damn cute.

What will you be eating for lunch?


----------



## ~StangChick~

hmmm idk yet im sure i will find something here.

Do they ever let you work from home?


----------



## EckoMac

No, but they sure do expect me to write after hours policies from my laptop and couch though. I finally broke down and bought a tablet so I don't have to lug the old laptop around during tax season anymore. 

Is Obama Care effecting your job as much as Aireals? which health company do you work for?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blue Cross, no we are good. I want to transfer to the Tampa office.


Do you watch Waking Dead?


----------



## EckoMac

I'm planning a move out there too. 

I watched the first 2 seasons with my ex. Considering catching up through Netflix after the holidays.

You watch game of thrones?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I do not. know Hash does. Looks cool. I only have time for my one show. LOL

Favorite hair band?


----------



## EckoMac

It's a bad ass show. I read the books too. Addicting.
Def Leopard. 
Favorite beer?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Mic Ultra Please 


Do you get songs stuck in your head easily?


----------



## EckoMac

Toooo easily.
What song is stuck in your head now?


----------



## ~StangChick~

I dont have one right now..lol usually i do


do u have a special coffee cup/mug?


----------



## EckoMac

I don't drink coffee. I have an old Pumickle mug from Germany that I like to eat soup out of. But other then that. Nope.

Where is your favorite place to walk your dog?


----------



## ~StangChick~

in the forest....hikes


Has your dog ever chased a wild animal?


----------



## EckoMac

He cornered a possum in the yard once. Backed it up against the fence and kept running in and tagging it then backing up. He recalled easier then I thought which then gave the possum time to escape over the fence. He got a treat for his good listening when we went inside. I guess that's not really chasing.

Has your dog ever caught anything?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, but we have a family of rabbits in my yard and he tries. He goes nuts.
I'd like to see what he would do to it if he got one.

Ever have a guinea pig?


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko would eat a rabbit I think. But he's raw fed.
I used to work in a pet shop. They are too noisy for pets and it's frowned upon when you eat them around here. So no. I've never had Guinea Pig. LOL!

Have YOU ever eaten rabbit?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No. poor bunny.


Last song you heard?


----------



## DickyT

Does this Monday feel like the stereotypical Monday?


----------



## ~StangChick~

nice song, yeah it does.


Whats for breakfast?


----------



## DickyT

I didn't get breakfast this morning. Camo ate the bananas I was going to make my smoothie with... No lunch either, work is too busy to get away...


What's for dinner?


----------



## ~StangChick~

im not sure yet.......


Do you need a vacation?


----------

